# ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى



## مارك ( ماركوس ) (6 مايو 2007)

_( فتشوا الكتب لانكم تظنون ان لكم فيها حياة ابدية و هى التى تشهد لى )_
_يو 5 / 39_​ 
_ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ_

سالنى صديقى ...

لماذا تعبد المسيح ؟؟؟

هل قال لكم فى الانجيل انا الله؟؟؟

لقد قراءة الانجيل ولم اجد فيه نص او ايه يشير الى ذالك.

فلماذا تعبده ؟؟؟

ارجو ان توضح لى ...

_ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ_

*وعلى الفور ابتسمة وقولت له .*

*من قال لك ان المسيح لم يقول انه هو الله ؟؟؟*

*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*لقد اعلن السيد المسيح مرارا وتكرارا انه هو الله ...*

*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*اخى الفاضل ...*
*اختى الفاضله ...*
*وكل من يهمه الامر ...*

*انتظرونا بكل الحب الاسبوع المقبل *
*فى*
​*( ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى )*
​


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*

هذا ما قاله المسيح


«فقال لهم يسوع: أنا من البدء ما أكلمكم أيضًا به» (يوحنا8: 25).

,,

نبدأ حديثنا في هذا الكتاب – كما هو متوقع- بما قاله المسيح عن نفسه، مركزين حديثنا في هذا الفصل عما قاله المسيح بفمه الكريم، وسجَّله لنا البشير يوحنا – أحد تلاميذ المسيح الأوائل - في البشارة المعنونة باسمه. والمعروف لدارسي الكتاب أن إنجيل يوحنا يحدثنا – في المقام الأول - عن لاهوت المسيح، ولذلك فإن كل عباراته محملة بالمعاني المجيدة الأكيدة، على أن المسيح هو الله الذي ظهر في الجسد.

وسنسرد فيما يلي بعضًا من أقوال المسيح بحسب أهميتها ووضوح دلالتها من جهة ما نتحدث عنه الآن: 


1- قال المسيح: إنه الأزلي، والواجب الوجود: 

فلقد قال المسيح لليهود: 

«الحق الحق أقول لكم قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن». (يوحنا8: 58و59). 


خلفية هذا الإعلان العظيم أن المسيح كان قد قال إن الذي يؤمن به لن يرى الموت إلى الأبد. فاعترض السامعون من اليهود على هذا الكلام وقالوا له: «أ لعلك أعظم من أبينا إبراهيم الذي مات؟ والأنبياء ماتوا. من تجعل نفسك؟». فقال لهم: «أبوكم إبراهيم تهلل بأن يرى يومي فرأى وفرح». سألوه: «ليس لك خمسون سنة بعد. أ فرأيت إبراهيم؟» (يوحنا8: 57). ونحن نعرف أن إبراهيم أتى قبل المسيح بنحو ألفي عام. لكن لاحظ - عزيزي القارئ - أن المسيح لم يقل إنه هو الذي رأى إبراهيم، بل قال إن إبراهيم هو الذي تهلل بأن يرى يومه، فرأى وفرح. وهنا جاء الإعلان العظيم، الذي وقع كالصاعقة على هؤلاء الأشرار غير المؤمنين، إذ قال لهم المسيح إنه ”كائن“ قبل إبراهيم! 

هل تعرف معنى هذه العبارة أيها القارئ العزيز؟ 

دعني قبل أن أذكُر لك معناها، أذكِّرك بما قاله يوحنا المعمدان عن المسيح: «إن الذي يأتي بعدي صار قدامي لأنه كان قبلي» (يوحنا1: 15). ومعروف أن يوحنا ولد قبل المسيح بنحو ستة أشهر، وهذا معنى قول المعمدان «الذي يأتي بعدي». لكن المعمدان يقول عن هذا الشخص: «صار قدامي، لأنه كان قبلي». فكيف يمكننا فهم أن المسيح الذي ولد بعد يوحنا المعمدان بنحو ستة أشهر، كان قبل يوحنا، إن لم نضع في الاعتبار لاهوت المسيح؟ 

والآن ما الذي يعنيه قول المسيح: ”أنا كائن“ قبل إبراهيم. لاحظ أن المسيح لا يقول لليهود: ” قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كنت“، بل أرجو أن تلاحظ عظمة قول المسيح: «قبل أن يكون إبراهيم، ”أنا كائن“». إنها كينونة لا علاقة لها بالزمن، كينونة دائمة!

إن عبارة ”أنا كائن“ تعادل تماما القول ”أنا الله“ أو ”أنا الرب“ أو ”أنا يهوه“ الذي هو اسم الجلالة بحسب التوراة العبرية. فهذا التعبير ”أنا كائن“ هو بحسب الأصل اليوناني الذي كتب به العهد الجديد ”إجو آيمي“، وتعني الواجب الوجود والدائم، الأزلي والأبدي. فمن يكون ذلك سوى الله؟ 

عندما ظهر الرب لموسى في العليقة، وطلب أن يرسله إلى بني إسرائيل، وقدم موسى العديد من الاعتراضات، كان أحد تلك الاعتراضات «فقال موسى لله ها أنا آتي إلى بني إسرائيل وأقول لهم إله آبائكم أرسلني إليكم، فإذا قالوا لي ما اسمه، فماذا أقول لهم؟ فقال الله لموسى: ”أهيه الذي أهيه“. وقال هكذا تقول لبني إسرائيل ”أهيه“ أرسلني إليكم» (خر3: 13، 14). وعندما تُرجم العهد القديم إلى اللغة اليونانية، وهي تلك الترجمة المعروفة باسم الترجمة السبعينية، فقد تُرجم اسم الجلالة ”أهيه“، إلى ”إجو آيمي“. نفس الكلمة التي استخدمها المسيح مع اليهود عندما قال لهم: ”أنا كائن“!

وعبارة ”أنا كائن“ مشتقة من الفعل ”أكون“، والذي منه جاء اسم الجلالة ”يهوه“. وقد تكررت هذه العبارة ”إجو آيمي“ عن المسيح في إنجيل يوحنا 21 مرة (3×7). كأن المسيح يرى في نفسه بحسب ما أعلن عن ذاته، أنه هو ذات الإله القديم الذي ظهر لموسى في العليقة في جبل حوريب. والذي أرسل موسى ليخرج بني إسرائيل من أرض مصر. 

ومن ضمن مرات استخدام المسيح لهذا الاسم عن نفسه، هي ما قاله المسيح في هذا الأصحاح عينه لليهود: «إن لم تؤمنوا أني ”أنا هو“ (إجو آيمي) تموتون في خطاياكم» (يوحنا8: 24). 

ومرة أخرى لما تحدث لتلاميذه عن خيانة يهوذا الإسخريوطي قبل حدوثها، فقال: «أقول لكم الآن قبل أن يكون (أي قبل أن تتم الأحداث)، حتى متى كان تؤمنون أني أنا هو ”إجو آيمي“ (أي أنا الله، علام الغيوب)» (يوحنا13: 19).

وفي حادثة إلقاء القبض على المسيح في البستان، عندما سأل المسيح الذين أتوا للقبض عليه: من تطلبون؟ قالوا له يسوع الناصرى. قال لهم يسوع: ”أنا هو“ (أي ”إجو آيمي“). ويعلق البشير على ذلك بالقول إنهم رجعوا إلى الوراء وسقطوا على الأرض (يوحنا18: 4). فهم لم يقدروا أن يقفوا أمام مجد شخصه!

إن هذا الإعلان الذي ذكره المسيح في يوحنا 8: 58 يعتبر أعظم الأدلة والبراهين على لاهوت المسيح بحيث لو أنه ليس لدينا في كل الكتاب سوى هذا الإعلان لكان يكفي، ولو أنه لدينا العديد من البراهين كما سنرى الآن. 

ولقد فهم اليهود جيدًا ماذا كان المسيح يقصد من هذه الأقوال، ولم بكن ممكنًا التجاوب مع ذلك الإعلان العظيم إلا بأسلوب من اثنين، إما أن ينحنوا أمامه بالسجود باعتباره الله، أو أن يعتبروه مجدفًا. وللأسف هم اختاروا الأسلوب الثاني المدمر لهم! ويذكر البشير أن اليهود عندما سمعوا من المسيح هذا الإعلان «رفعوا حجارة ليرجموه، أما يسوع فاختفى، وخرج من الهيكل مجتازًا في وسطهم، ومضى هكذا»، مما يدل على أنهم فهموا ما كان يعنيه المسيح تمامًا، أنه هو الله.

يا للعار، فلقد أعطاهم المسيح فرصة في أول الفصل أن يرجموا المرأة الزانية، بشرط أن يكون الشخص الذي سيرجمها بلا خظية، أي لم يقع في الفعل ذاته، فلم يستطيعوا، وخرجوا هاربين من ضيائه، ولكنهم الآن انحنوا لا ليسجدوا له، بل انحنوا يلتقطون الحجارة، لا ليرجموا بها الزانية، ولا حتى لكي يرجموا موسى، كما حاول آباؤهم الأشرار، بل ليرجموا ذاك الذي ظهر لموسى وقال له: ”أنا أهيه“ ”إجو آيمي“!


2- قال المسيح إن له ذات الكرامة الإلهية

فلقد قال لليهود: 

«لكي يكرم الجميع الابن كما يكرمون الآب» (يوحنا5: 23)


في حديث الرب مع اليهود، بعد شفائه للرجل المقعد في بيت حسدا (يوحنا5)، قال المسيح عبارة فهم اليهود منها أنه يعادل نفسه بالله. والمسيح في الحديث الذي تلى ذلك، لم يحاول تبرئة نفسه من هذه التهمة، وذلك لأنه فعلاً «الله (الذي) ظهر في الجسد» (1تيموثاوس3: 16)، بل أكد ذلك المفهوم بصور متعددة. فلقد أوضح (في ع22) أنه يعمل الأعمال الإلهية ذاتها، من ثم يخطو خطوة أبعد في الآية موضوع دراستنا فيقول إن له ذات الكرامة الإلهية. وواضح أن الأولى (الأعمال الإلهية) لا يقوى عليها مخلوق، وأن الثانية (الكرامة الإلهية) ليست من حق مخلوق، كائنًا من كان. فلقد ختم المسيح تلك القائمة من الأعمال الإلهية التي يمارسها بالقول إن الآب لا يدين أحدًا، بل قد أعطى كل الدينونة للابن، ويوضح السبب لذلك فيقول: «لكي يكرم الجميع الابن كما يكرمون الآب».

والآن أرجو - عزيزي القارئ - أن تلاحظ هذين الأمرين اللذين لا يجب أن يمرا بدون تعليق من الكاتب، ودون انتباه من القارئ. الأمر الأول: أن الجميع سيكرمون الابن، وليس فريق من الناس دون غيرهم. والأمر الثاني: أنهم سيكرمون الابن كما يكرمون الآب، وليس بمستوى أقل أو بأسلوب أضعف.

هذه الآية إذًا توضح بأسلوب قاطع وصريح أن الابن له ذات الكرامة والمجد الذي للآب، ويستحيل أن يكون هذا مع أي مخلوق أيا كان. لقد قال الله في العهد القديم مجدي لا أعطيه لآخر. والله طبعا لم يتراجع عن ذلك عندما أعلن المسيح أن الآب يريد إكرام الابن بذات الكرامة التي للآب، وذلك لأن الآب والابن واحد (يوحنا10: 30).

ونلاحظ أن المسيح في هذه الآية - كعادة إنجيل يوحنا دائمًا - بعد أن ذكر هذا الحق إيجابيًا، عاد وأكده في صيغة سلبية. فقال: «من لا يكرم الابن لا يكرم الآب». يقول البعض إنهم يكرمون الله، ويسجدون له، ولكنهم لا يقبلون فكرة إكرام المسيح بذات مستوى إكرامهم لله، بل وربما تتضمن نظرتهم للمسيح شيئًا من الاحتقار لشخصه. ولكن كلمات المسيح هنا قاطعة، إن ”من لا يكرم الابن لا يكرم الآب“، وبعد ذلك قال المسيح إن من يبغض الابن يبغض الآب (يوحنا15: 23)، كما قال أيضًا إن من ينكر الابن ينكر الآب أيضًا (1يوحنا2: 23). 

وعندما يقول المسيح إن ”الجميع“ سيكرمون الابن، فهو كان يعني المؤمنين وغير المؤمنين على السواء. فالله لم يدع ذلك الأمر حسب مزاج الإنسان، أن يكرم المسيح أو لا يكرمه، ولو أنه وضع في يديه أسلوب إكرامه للابن. فجميع البشر سوف يكرمون الابن بطريقة أو بأخرى، إما بإيمانهم به الآن، أو بدينونتهم منه فيما بعد. والمسيح إما أن يحيي أو يدين. من يؤمن به ينال الحياة الأبدية، ومن لا يؤمن يدان.


3- قال المسيح إنه ابن الله الوحيد: 

فلقد قال لنيقوديموس أيضًا: 

«لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية. لأن لم يرسل الله ابنه إلى العالم ليدين العالم، بل ليخلص به العالم. الذي يؤمن به لا يدان، والذي لا يؤمن قد دين لأنه لم يؤمن باسم ابن الله الوحيد» (يوحنا3: 16). 


يقول البعض – بجهل أو بخبث - إن الكتاب المقدس عندما يقول إن المسيح هو ابن الله، فهو في ذلك نظير الكثيرين من الخلائق الذين دعوا ”أبناء الله“، مثل الملائكة (أيوب 1: 6؛ 2: 1)، أو مثل آدم (لوقا3: 38)، أو مثل المؤمنين (غلاطية 3: 26). لكن الحقيقة أن الفارق بين الأمرين واسع وكبير. 

إن الملائكة، وكذلك آدم، اعتبروا أبناء الله باعتبارهم مخلوقين منه بالخلق المباشر. وأما المسيح فهو ليس مخلوقًا بل هو الخالق (يوحنا1: 3؛ كولوسي 1: 16). ثم إن المؤمنين هم أبناء لله بالإيمان وبالنعمة (يوحنا1: 12؛ 1يوحنا3: 1)، أما المسيح فهو الابن الأزلي. وسوف نعود لهذا الأمر في الفصل التالي عند حديثنا عن المسيح ابن الله. 

على أن الآية التي نتحدث عنها هنا قاطعة الدلالة، فهي تقول عن المسيح إنه ”ابن الله الوحيد“ (ارجع أيضًا إلى يوحنا1: 14و 18؛ 3: 18؛ يوحنا الأولى 4: 9). وعندما يقول إنه ابن الله الوحيد، فهذا معناه أنه ليس له شبيه ولا نظير. ولقد كرر المسيح الفكر عينه في أحد أمثاله الشهيرة ، حيث ذكر المسيح أن الإنسان صاحب الكرم (الذي يرمز في المثل إلى الله) أرسل عبيدًا كثيرين إلى الكرامين ليأخذوا ثمر الكرم، لكن الكرامين أهانوا العبيد وأرسلوهم فارغين، لكنه أخيرًا أرسل إليهم ابنه. يقول المسيح: «إذ كان له أيضًا ابن واحد حبيب إليه، أرسله أيضًا إليهم أخيرًا قائلاً إنهم يهابون ابني» (مرقس 12: 6). وواضح أن العبيد الكثيرين هم الأنبياء، وأما الابن الوحيد الذي أرسله إليهم أخيرًا فهو الرب يسوع المسيح. 

ويوضِّح كاتب رسالة العبرانيين هذا الأمر عندما يقول: «الله بعدما كلم الآباء بالأنبياء قديمًا بأنواع وطرق كثيرة، كلمنا في هذه الأيام الأخيرة في ابنه, الذي به أيضًا عمل العالمين. الذي وهو بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره وحامل كل الأشياء بكلمة قدرته» (عبرانيين 1: 1-3). 

ونلاحظ أن المسيح لما كان هنا على الأرض لم يستخدم عن الله سوى تعبير ”الآب“ أو ”أبي“، ولم يستعمل تعبير ”أبانا“ قط، وذلك لأن هناك فارقًا كبيرًا بين بنوته هو لله وبنوتنا نحن. وبعد قيامته له المجد من الأموات قال لمريم المجدلية: «إني أصعد إلى أبي وأبيكم» (يوحنا20: 17). لقد صرنا نحن أبناء الله بالنعمة، وأما هو فالابن من الأزل. 

صحيح هو كان قد سبق وقال عن نفسه لنيقوديموس إنه ابن الإنسان (ع14)، والآن يقول إنه ابن الله الوحيد (ع16)، وفي الحالتين استخدم التعبير ذاته: ”يؤمن به“، وذلك لأننا نؤمن بالطبيعتين اللاهوتية والناسوتية في المسيح، فهو ”ابن الله الوحيد“، وهو أيضًا ”ابن الإنسان“، هو الله وهو الإنسان في آن. والإيمان به ينجي من الهلاك الأبدي ويمتع بالحياة الأبدية. 

ثم تفكر في هذا المجد: فيقول المسيح لنيقوديموس: ”لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن“ بالابن الوحيد، أي شخصه المعبود، بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية“. وأيضًا: ”الذي يؤمن به لا يدان، والذي لا يؤمن قد دين، لأنه لم يؤمن باسم ابن الله الوحيد“ (يوحنا3: 18). إنه هو إذًا سر الحياة الأبدية، وهو السبب للدينونة الأبدية، أ فليس لهذا من معنى يا أولي الألباب؟


4- قال المسيح: ”أنا والآب واحد“: 

فلقد قال المسيح لليهود: 

«قلت لكم ولستم تؤمنون, لأنكم لستم من خرافي, خرافي تسمع صوتي وأنا أعرفها فتتبعني، وأنا أعطيها حياة أبدية، ولن تهلك إلى الأبد, أبي الذي أعطاني إياها هو أعظم من الكل، ولا يقدر أحد أن يخطف من يد أبي. أنا والآب واحد» (يوحنا10: 25-30). 


هذه الآيات تتحدث عن أن المسيح هو مصدر الحياة الأبدية لمن يؤمن به، باعتباره المحيي. كما تتحدث أيضًا عن قدرة المسيح باعتباره ”الراعي العظيم“ على حفظ الخراف، بحيث أنه أكد أنه لا يقدر كائن أن يخطف أحد خرافه من يده. هنا نجد قدرة المسيح كالحافظ، وهي قدرة مطلقة. وفي أثناء الحديث عن تلك القدرة الفائقة، أعلن هذا الإعلان العظيم: «أنا والآب واحد».

هنا نجد المسيح للمرة الثالثة - بحسب إنجيل يوحنا - يعلن صراحة للجموع لاهوته وأزليته ومعادلته للآب. كانت المرة الأولى في يوحنا5: 17، والثانية في يوحنا8: 58، وهنا نجد المرة الثالثة، وفي هذه المرات الثلاث حاول اليهود رجمه، لأنهم فهموا تمامًا ما كان المسيح يقصده من كلامه. 

في المرة الأولى في يوحنا 5: 17 تحدث المسيح عن معادلته للآب في الأقنومية، عندما قال لليهود: «أبي يعمل حتى الآن وأنا أعمل»؛ وفي المرة الثانية في يوحنا 8: 58 تحدث عن أزليته، عندما قال: «قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن» وهنا في المرة الثالثة تحدث المسيح عن وحدته مع الآب في الجوهر.

يدَّعي بعض المبتدعين أن الوحدة هنا هي وحدة في الغرض، بمعنى أن غرض المسيح هو بعينه غرض الله. لكن واضح من قرينة الآية أن الوحدة بين الابن والآب هي أكثر بكثير من مجرد الوحدة في الغرض، وإن كانت طبعًا تشملها. كان المسيح يتحدث عن عظمة الآب لا عن غرضه. فيقول: «أبي الذي أعطاني إياها هو أعظم من الكل», ثم يستطرد قائلاً: «أنا والآب واحد». فالوحدة المقصودة هنا هي وحدة في الجوهر. وهذا التعليم مقرر بوضوح في كل إنجيل يوحنا. 

واليهود الذين كان المسيح يوجه كلامه إليهم فهموا تمامًا كلام المسيح، بدليل عزمهم على رجمه باعتباره مجدفًا. أن تلك الحجارة التي رفعها أولئك الآثمون تصرخ. نعم إنها تصرخ في وجه من ينكر أن المسيح قال إنه الله. فلماذا - لو كان المسيح يقصد أي شيء آخر – أراد اليهود رجمه؟!


5- قال المسيح إن من رآه رأى الآب

قال الرب يسوع لتلميذه فيلبس: 

«أنا معكم زمانًا هذه مدته ولم تعرفني يا فيلبس. الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب، فكيف تقول أنت أرنا الآب. أ لست تؤمن أني أنا في الآب والآب في؟» (يوحنا14: 8-10). 


هذه الأقوال قالها المسيح ردا على فيلبس عندما قال له: «يا سيد أرنا الآب وكفانا». لاحظ أن فيلبس لم يقل ”نريد أن نرى المسيا“ أو ”المسيح“، بل قال: «أرنا الآب». فكانت إجابة المسيح بما معناه: كيف لم تعرفني حتى الآن يا فيلبس، رغم أنك من أوائل تلاميذي؟ ليس معنى ذلك أن فيلبس لم يعرف أن يسوع هو المسيح، كلا، لقد عرفه كذلك، وعرفه من أول لقاء له معه، إذ قال لنثنائيل: «وجدنا الذي كتب عنه موسى في الناموس والأنبياء» (يوحنا1: 43-45). أي وجدنا المسيح المنتظر، لكن المسيح هنا كان ينتظر من فيلبس، ومن باقي التلاميذ، أن يدركوا من معاشرتهم للمسيح على مدى أكثر من ثلاث سنين، أنه ابن الآب، المعبر عنه. لأنه هو والآب واحد (يوحنا10: 31).

لقد قال المسيح له: «أ لست تؤمن أني أنا في الآب والآب في؟». وكون الابن في الآب، والآب في الابن، فهذا يدل على المساواة في الأقنومية والوحدة في الجوهر.

ونلاحظ أن المسيح - بحسب إنجيل يوحنا - أكد أن من يعرفه يعرف الآب (يوحنا8: 19؛ 14: 7)، وأن من يبغضه يبغض الآب (يوحنا15: 23)، وأن من يؤمن به يؤمن بالآب (يوحنا10: 40؛ 12: 44؛ 14: 1)، وأن من رآه فقد رأى الآب (يوحنا14: 9؛ 12: 45)، وأن من يكرمه يكرم الآب أيضًا (يوحنا5: 23)! 

وإننا نقول كما قال أحد المفسرين: إن إنكار لاهوت المسيح إزاء هذه الكلمات يظهر رعب ظلام الذهن الطبيعي. فكيف يمكن لشخص، أثبت - في كل أعماله وأقواله - أنه كامل، أن يقول مثل هذه العبارات، إن لم يكن هو الله؟! لا يمكن لشخص مسيحي اليوم، مهما بلغت درجة كماله، أن يقول إن من رآه فقد رأى المسيح، إلا إذا كان مدعيًا، فكم بالحري لشخص يهودي أن يقول إن من رآه فقد رأى الآب!


6- قال يسوع إنه مصدر الحياة الأبدية ومعطيها

فلقد قال المسيح لليهود: 

«الحق الحق أقول لكم تأتي ساعة وهي الآن حين يسمع الأموات صوت ابن الله والسامعون يحيون» (يوحنا5: 25). انظر أيضا يوحنا10: 27، 28؛ 17: 2


سبق أن رأينا (في البند 4) كيف قال المسيح إنه يعطي خرافه، أي المؤمنين باسمه، الحياة الأبدية (يوحنا10: 27، 28). والمسيح هنا في حديثه الجامع المانع يؤكد على هذا الحق ذاته. وهذا الحديث كان المسيح قد قاله لليهود بعد أن شفى رجل بركة بيت حسدا من مرض دام 38 سنة، وشفاه المسيح بكلمة واحدة منه. ثم أوضح المسيح في حديثه التالي مع اليهود أن هذه الكلمة عينها تهب الحياة الأبدية لمن يسمعها. 

ونحن نعلم أنه ليس سوى الله يميت ويحيي (تثنية 32: 39؛ 1صموئيل2: 6؛ 1تيموثاوس 6: 13). لكن في هذه الآيات يقول المسيح إن صوته يعطي الحياة. 

كان المسيح في الأقول السابقة قال عن نفسه إنه «يحيي من يشاء» (يوحنا5: 21). فالمسيح هو المحيي، وهو يفعل ذلك ليس كمجرد منفذ أو كواسطة، بل إنما يفعله بمقتضى إرادته هو وسلطانه الشخصي، فهو «يحيي من يشاء». 

ثم لاحظ وسيلة الإحياء التي يذكرها المسيح هنا، إنها في منتهى البساطة، كما أن لها دلالة عظمى، إذ قال المسيح بعد ذلك: «تأتي ساعة وهي الآن، حين يسمع الأموات صوت ابن الله والسامعون يحيون». إن هذه الكلمة التي تهب الحياة هي كلمة الله (مزمور 119: 50)، وهذا الصوت المحيي لا يمكن إلا أن يكون صوت الله (إشعياء 55: 3).

كما أن نوعية الحياة هي أسمى أنواع الحياة، إنها الحياة الأبدية (يوحنا3: 16؛ 5: 24)، الحياة الأفضل (يوحنا10: 10). إن إعطاء الحياة في أية صورة، أمر لا يقوى عليه سوى الله، فكم بالحري عندما تكون الحياة هي الحياة الأبدية!

والآن هل أدركت عزيزي القارئ سمو المجد الذي تتضمنه هذه الأقوال. إن هذه الساعة امتدت للآن نحو ألفي عام، وفيها سمع ما لا يحصى من ملايين الأموات صوت ابن الله. وهل يمكن للأموات أن يسمعوا صوتًا؟ هذا محال. لكن السر يكمن في أن هذا الصوت ليس صوتًا عاديًا، بل هو صوت ابن الله. إنه الصوت الذي يخترق الموت، ويصل لأولئك الأموات في ذنوبهم وخطاياهم ويحييهم. ومهما كانت حالتهم، ولو كان لهم في موتهم عشرات من السنين، ولو كانوا قد أنتنوا في قبور خطاياهم، فإنهم بمجرد أن يسمعوا صوت ابن الله فإنهم ينالون فورًا الحياة الأبدية! أ ليس لهذا دلالته ومعناه؟


7- قال المسيح إنه مقيم الموتي ومحيي الرميم: 

قال المسيح أيضًا لليهود: 

«الحق الحق أقول لكم تأتي ساعة فيها يسمع جميع الذين في القبور صوته (صوت المسيح)، فيخرج الذين فعلوا الصالحات إلى قيامة الحياة، والذين عملوا السيئات إلى قيامة الدينونة» (يوحنا5: 28و29). 


هنا نحن نجد شيئًا أكثر عجبًا مما ذكرناه الآن! فليس أن صوت ابن الله يحيي الموتى روحيًا فقط، بل إن ما لا يحصى من البلايين الذين دخلوا القبور، سيخرجون من القبور بمجرد سماعهم لصوته!

الكل سيسمع صوته وهم في القبور، حتى أولئك الذين لم يسمعوه في حياتهم على الأرض. وإذ يسمعون صوته سيخرجون من قبورهم ليقفوا أمامه للحساب.

هذا معناه أن المسيح هو مقيم الأموات ومحيي الرميم. ونحن نعلم أن هناك أشخاصًا ماتوا من آلاف السنين، يستحيل جمع ذرات أجسادهم، وقد تبعثرت في أربع أطراف المسكونة، وأربع رياح الأرض، ولكن سيأتي يوم فيه يسمعون صوته مناديًا، فيخرجون جميعهم من قبورهم، سواء كانوا أشرارًا أم صالحين! 

من ذا الذي يقدر أن يبعث رممًا إلى الحياة؟ أ يقدر إنسان أن يبعث أناسًا ماتوا من آلاف السنين، وتحللت أجسادهم فعادت إلى التراب، وزرع في مكان دفنِهم بستان، طلعت فيه أشجار، أكل منه الإنسان والحيوان، وهؤلاء بدورهم ماتوا وتحللت أجسادهم، وهكذا دواليك!

من هو هذا الذي صوته يقيم جميع الذين في القبور؟ أ يمكن أن يكون مجرد إنسان؟ وإن لم يكن هو الله فمن يكون؟ أ يعطي الله مجده لآخر؟ أ يشارك أحد المخلوقات الله في قدرته المطلقة؟ 

والمسيح لم يقل ذلك فقط، بل برهنه عمليًا إذ أقام الرميم فعلاً، كما حدث عند إقامته للعازر من الأموات وهو ما سنوضحه في الفصل الثالث. وذلك الصوت الذي دعا لعازر فخرج فورًا بعد أن كان قد أنتن، سيخترق في يوم قادم قبور البشر جميعهم، ويأمر الأرواح أن تلبس أجسادها من جديد لتقوم من موتها.


8- قال المسيح إنه أتى من السماء إلى الأرض.

فلقد قال المسيح لليهود: 

«لأني قد نزلت من السماء ليس لأعمل مشيئتي، بل مشيئة الذي أرسلني» (يوحنا6: 38)


كثيرون يؤمنون بأن الله رفع المسيح إلى السماء، وهذا طبعًا شيء عظيم، ولكن ما يؤكده المسيح هنا لا مرة ولا مرتين بل سبع مرات في فصل واحد هو يوحنا 6 أنه نزل من السماء (ع 33و 38و 41و 42و 50و 51و 58). 

وفي مناسبة أخرى قال المسيح لليهود: «أنتم من أسفل، أما أنا فمن فوق. أنتم من هذا العالم، أما أنا فلست من هذا العالم» (يوحنا8: 23). وهو عين ما أكده لنيقوديموس قبل ذلك: «وليس أحد صعد إلى السماء، إلا الذي نزل من السماء، ابن الإنسان الذي هو في السماء» (يوحنا13: 13). 

وعن هذا الأمر عينه قال يوحنا المعمدان: «الذي من الأرض هو أرضي، ومن الأرض يتكلم، الذي يأتي من السماء هو فوق الجميع» (يوحنا3: 31). ترى ما الذي دفع المعمدان أن يقول ذلك؟ لماذا اعتبر المعمدان أن الذي يأتي من السماء هو فوق الجميع؟ الإجابة لأن الذي يأتي من السماء لا يمكن أن يكون مجرد إنسان. فالإنسان مصدره أرضي. فإن لم يكن إنسانًا. فمن يكون إذًا؟ 

ثم إن هذا يتضمن أيضًا معنى آخر، أعني به سبق الكينونة. فإن مولد المسيح في ”بيت لحم“ لم يكن بداية وجوده، فمع أنه خرج من بيت لحم، كما يقول عنه النبي ميخا في العهد القديم، لكن هو الذي «مخارجه منذ القديم منذ أيام الأزل» (ميخا5: 2؛ متى 2: 6). بمعنى أنه هو الأزلي.

وفي مناسبة أخرى قال المسيح لتلاميذه: «خرجت من عند الآب وقد أتيت إلى العالم، وأيضًا أترك العالم وأذهب إلى الآب» (يوحنا16: 28). لاحظ أنه في العبارة الأولى يقول ”خرجت من عند الآب“، ولم يقل ”تركت“ الآب، بينما في العبارة الثانية يقول ”أترك العالم“. فعندما يتحدث عن خروجه من عند الآب فالإشارة هنا إلى لاهوته، ذلك اللاهوت الذي يملأ السماء والأرض، ولكن عند حديثه عن تركه للعالم فإنه يتحدث عن ناسوته ومحدودية هذا الناسوت. 

إذا كان المسيح قال إنه أزلي، ونحن نعرف أنه ليس أزلي سوى الله، أ لا يكون المسيح بهذا قد قال أيضًا أنا هو الله؟ وهذا الحق ذُكر في العديد من الفصول في الإنجيل ذاته مثل 1: 1؛ 17: 5، 24


9- قال المسيح إن روحه الإنسانية ملكه وتحت سلطانه:

فقال لليهود: 

«ليس أحد يأخذها (نفسي) مني، بل أضعها أنا من ذاتي. لي سلطان أن أضعها ولي سلطان أيضًا أن آخذها» (يوحنا10: 17). 


حقيقة يعملها الجميع، ويُعلِّم بها الكتاب المقدس أيضًا، أنه «ليس لإنسان سلطان على الروح» (جامعة8: 8). أما المسيح فكان له السلطان على روحه، نظرًا لأنه لم يكن مجرد إنسان. وهو لم يقل ذلك فقط، بل نفذه أيضًا، فلقد مات ليس لأن قواه نفدت، أو لأن السر الإلهي خرج منه، بل يقول الوحي: «فصرخ يسوع بصوت عظيم، وأسلم الروح» (متى27: 50). لاحظ عبارة ”أسلم الروح“، وهي عيارة – نظرًا لأهميتها - تكرر ذكرها في البشائر الأربع (متى27: 50؛ مرقس15: 37؛ لوقا23: 46؛ يوحنا19: 30). 

وفي إنجيل يوحنا الذي يحدثنا عن المسيح ابن الله، يذكر شيئا جميلاً عن المسيح، فيقول إنه ”نكس رأسه، وأسلم الروح“. فليس أن روحه خرجت، ورأسه تدلدلت، بل إنه أولا نكس رأسه، استعدادًا للموت الذي كان سيدخله بكامل إرادته، ثم أسلم الروح.

ولذلك فإن استفانوس الشهيد الأول في المسيحية لحظة موته قال للمسيح: «أيها الرب يسوع اقبل روحي» (أعمال 7: 59)، وأما المسيح فإنه عند موته قال: «يا أبتاه في يديك أستودع روحي». ذلك لأن استفانوس مجرد إنسان، ولكن المسيح قَبِل أن يصير إنسانًا، وهم ليس مجرد إنسان، كما ذكرنا مرارًا، بل هو الله وإنسان في آن.


10- قال المسيح إنه ”النور“

فلقد قال لليهود: 

«أنا هو نور العالم. من يتبعني فلا يمشي في الظلمة بل يكون له نور الحياة» (يوحنا 8: 11)


نحن نعرف من هو نور السماوات والأرض، فيذكر الكتاب المقدس أن «الله نور» (1يوحنا1: 5). وفي العهد القديم قال داود: «الرب نوري وخلاصي» (مزمور27: 1). فأن يقول المسيح إنه هو ”نور العالم“، بل وأكثر من ذلك، هو يعد كل من يتبعه ألا يمشي في الظلمة، بل يكون له ”نور الحياة“، أي النور الذي يفضي إلى الحياة والذي يمتع بالحياة؛ فهذا معناه بكل وضوح أنه هو الرب. ونلاحظ أن البشير يوحنا ذكر عن المسيح إنه النور في إنجيل يوحنا، لا مرة ولا مرتين، بل 21 مرة (3×7). 

كان المسيح في اليوم السابق مباشرة قد دعا كل العطاش لكي يأتوا إليه ويشربوا (يوحنا7: 37-39)، أي إنه وعد البؤساء بالري والانتعاش، وهنا يدعو الذين في ظلمة الخطية والجهل ليأتوا إليه فيتمتعوا بنور الحياة!

والمسيح يقول عن نفسه إنه ”النور“، في الوقت الذي يقول فيه عن يوحنا المعمدان النبي العظيم، بل الذي هو أفضل من نبي، إنه ”السراج الموقد المنير“ (يوحنا5: 35). لاحظ الفراق الكبير بين ”النور“ ومجرد ”السراج“. بكلمات أخرى، بين المطلق (النور) والنسبي (السراج). 

والمسيح لم يقل ذلك فقط، بل برهن عليه فورا، في المعجزة العظيمة التي فعلها بعد ذلك مباشرة، إذ منح نعمة البصر لمولود أعمى، وسنتأمل – بمشيئة الرب - تلك المعجزة في الفصل الثالث. 


11- قال المسيح إنه الراعي الصالح:

فلقد قال المسيح لليهود: 

«أنا هو الراعي الصالح، والراعي الصالح يبذل نفسه عن الخراف» (يوحنا10: 14). 


هذه الآية تحمل أكثر من دليل على كون المسيح هو الله، فالراعي الذي يرعى الأفراد والجماعات أيضًا، لا يمكن أن يكون - بحسب تعليم العهد القديم – شخصًا آخر بخلاف ”الرب“، ”الله“. قال داود: «الرب راعيّ فلا يعوزني شيء » (مزمور23: 1)، وقال إشعياء النبي عن الرب: «كراعٍ يرعى قطيعه، بذراعه يجمع الحملان، وفي حضنه يحملها، ويقود المرضعات» (إشعياء 40: 11). فالراعي هو الرب الله. 

ثم إن المسيح قال هنا: «أنا هو الراعي الصالح». وفي مناسبة أخرى قال المسيح: «ليس أحد صالحًا إلا واحد وهو الله». فكون لا أحد صالح إلا الله، وكون المسيح صالحًا، كقوله هنا «أنا هو الراعي الصالح» يعني أنه قال عنه نفسه إنه هو الله. 


12- قال المسيح إنه هو القيامة والحياة 

فلقد قال لمرثا: «أنا هو القيامة والحياة، من آمن بي ولو مات فسيحيا، وكل من كان حيًا وآمن بي فلن يموت إلى الأبد» (يوحنا11: 24-26).


قيلت هذه العبارة عندما ذهب الرب يسوع إلى بيت عنيا ليقيم لعازر من الأموات. ونحن نعلم أنه لم يقل كلمات مثل هذه أي نبي قبل المسيح، ولا أي رسول بعده، مع أن بعضهم أقام موتى. إنها عبارة مملوءة بالجلال، بحيث لا يمكن لشخص بشري أن يقول نظيرها، ما لم يكن مدعيًا. فالمسيح يوضح بتلك الكلمات أنه ليس معلمًا بشريًا يتحدث عن القيامة، بل هو المصدر الإلهي لكل قيامة، سواء كانت روحية الآن، أو حرفية في أوانها. كما أنه أصل وينبوع كل حياة، طبيعية كانت أم روحية أم أبدية.

فهذه العبارة إذا هي عبارة فريدة وتعطي دلالات أكيدة على لاهوت المسيح. فذاك الذي هو مصدر الحياة، والذي فيه كانت الحياة (يوحنا1: 4)، قَبِل أن ”يذوق بنعمة الله الموت“ (عبرانيين 2: 9)، ليمكنه أن يكون أيضًا القيامة لمن يؤمن به. وحده وليس سواه – بموته وقيامته - أمكنه أن يبطل الموت، وينير الحياة والخلود بواسطة الإنجيل (2تيموثاوس1: 10).


13- قال المسيح إنه يستجيب الدعاء

فلقد قال لتلاميذه في حديث العلية: 

«ومهما سألتم باسمي فذلك أفعله ليتمجد الآب بالابن. إن سألتم شيئا باسمي فإني أفعله» (يوحنا14: 13، 14)


لا يوجد شخص ممكن أن يسمع كل دعوات الداعين، الصاعده له من كل العالم، إلا الله وحده. وأي ادعاء بأن هناك مخلوق يمكن أن يستمع إلى نداءات البشر الذين يتجهون إليه، هو ادعاء عار من الصحة. أسفي على الذين ألَّهوا البشر، ونسبوا لهم سماع الصلوات واستجابتها. لقد قال إيليا النبي العظيم مرة لأليشع: «ماذا أفعل لك، قبل أن أؤخذ منك؟» (2ملوك2: 9). لاحظ قوله: ”قبل أن أؤخذ منك“، وأما المسيح فهو ما زال يفعل، وذلك بعد رحيله بألفي سنة. إنه يسمع الصلوات ويستجيبها. هذا ما أكده المسيح هنا، وما اختبره كل المؤمنين الأتقياء. 

ونلاحظ أن المسيح لم يقل هنا: ”مهما سألتم باسمي فذلك يفعله الآب“، ولم يقل ”إن سألتم شيئًا باسمي فإن الآب يفعله“، بل قال: «فذلك أفعله»، وأيضًا «فإني أفعله». 


14- قال المسيح إن تلاميذه بدونه لا يقدرون أن يفعلوا شيئًا.

فلقد قال في حديثه الأخير مع تلاميذه في العلية أيضًا: 

«لأنكم بدوني لا تقدرون أن تفعلوا شيئًا» (يوحنا15: 5).


في هذه الأقوال ينسب الرب يسوع لنفسه القوة والقدرة على كل شيء. ونلاحظ أن الرب قال هذا لتلاميذه، ليس في بداية تواجده معهم، بل في نهايته، وفي نفس ليلة آلامه. فهو كان مزمعًا أن يتركهم، لكنه يؤكد لهم أنه بلاهوته باقٍ معهم. وعليهم أن يدركوا أنهم لن يقدروا أن يعملوا أي شيء بدونه. وهذا معناه أنه ليس مجرد إنسان، غيابُه عنهم ينهي عمله، بل إن لاهوته ظاهر في أقواله هنا، وهم بدونه لن يقووا على عمل أي شيء. 

والعكس أيضًا صحيح، فلقد قال الرسول بولس: «أستطيع كل شيء في المسيح الذي يقويني» (فيلبي4: 13).

ونلاحظ أن المسيح لم يقل في المقابل: ”لأني بدونكم لا أقدر أن أفعل شيئًا“. فكون المسيح يستخدمنا، فليس ذلك لأنه بدوننا عاجز، حاشا، بل إنه يكرمنا بأن يقبل أن يستخدمنا في عمله، وهو وحده الكفؤ لهذا العمل، فمسرة الرب بيده تنجح (إشعياء53: 10). 


15- قال المسيح إنه هو معطي الروح القدس 

فقد قال لتلاميذه في العلية: 

«خير لكم أن أنطلق، لأنه إن لم أنطلق لا يأتيكم المعزي، ولكن إن ذهبت أرسله إليكم» (يوحنا16: 7). 


فإذا عرفنا أن الروح القدس هو أقنوم في اللاهوت (ارجع إلى تعليقنا على الأقانيم في متى 28: 20 في الفصل التالي)، اتضح لنا فورًا أنه لا يمكن أن يرسل أقنومًا إلهيًا سوى الله. 

وفي هذا قال الرب في العهد القديم: «أني أنا الرب إلهكم وليس غيري, ويكون بعد ذلك أني أسكب روحي على كل بشر» (يوئيل2: 27و28). 

ونلاحظ أن المسيح في العظة نفسها قال إن الآب سيرسل إليكم الروح القدس (14: 26)، وهنا يقول إنه هو الذي سيرسله، مما يدل على الاتحاد والتوافق بين الابن والآب. 


16- قال المسيح إن كل ما للآب هو له

فلقد قال المسيح لتلاميذه في عظة العلية: 

«كل ما للآب هو لي» (يوحنا16: 15)، 

ومرة ثانية قال في صلاته إلى أبيه: 

«كل ما هو لي فهو لك، وما هو لك فهو لي» (يوحنا 17: 10).


حسنًا علَّق القديس لوثر على هذه الآية بالقول: ”قد يمكن لأي مؤمن أن يقول الجزء الأول من هذه الآية العظيمة: «كل ما هو لي فهو (للآب)»، ولكن من ذا الذي يقدر أن يضيف قائلاً: «وما هو (للآب) هو لي»؟“. 

ونلاحظ أن المسيح لم يقل للآب كل ”من هو“ لي هو لك، ”ومن هو“ لك هو لي، بل قال: «كل, ما لك فهو لي». إن عبارة «كل ما للآب» تعني، ضمن ما تعني: أزلية الآب، وقداسته، وكماله، ومجده، وصفاته، وعرشه. 

ثم إن هذه العبارة لا تعني مجرد معادلة ومساواة الابن بالآب، بل هي في الواقع تعني شيئًا أكثر من ذلك، إذ إنها تستلزم أيضًا الشركة والوحدة الكاملة في كل شيء، كقول المسيح: «أنا والآب واحد» (يوحنا10: 30) وهذا هو تعليم الكتاب المقدس بخصوص أقانيم اللاهوت. مساواة في الأقنومية ووحدة في الجوهر!


17- قال المسيح إنه صاحب المجد الأزلي

فلقد قال المسيح في صلاته لأبيه على مسمع من تلاميذه: 

«والآن مجدني أنت أيها الآب عند ذاتك، بالمجد الذي كان لي عندك قبل كون العالم» (يوحنا17: 4و5). 


ما أقوى هذه العبارة: «المجد الذي لي عندك قبل كون العالم»! إننا نتفق مع أحد الشراح الذي قال لو لم يكن لدينا سوى هذه الآية، تحدثنا عن لاهوت المسيح، لما أمكننا أن نطعن في لاهوته. فهي تقول لنا صراحة إن المسيح كان من الأزل مع الآب، وليس ذلك فقط، بل تحدثنا أن له مجدًا أزليًا يتمتع به مع الآب في الأزل! ونحن طبعًا لا يمكننا أن ندرك كنه هذا المجد الأزلي، فهو من ناحية غير معلن، ومن ناحية أخرى يفوق عقولنا المحدودة. ولكن ما لا نقدر أن نستوعبه ونفهمه، يمكننا أن نؤمن به ونسجد لأجله


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*

المزيد من أقوال المسيح


«ولما جاء يسوع إلى نواحي قيصرية فيلبس سأل تلاميذه قائلاً: من يقول الناس إني أنا ابن الإنسان؟» (متى16: 13).

,,

سنواصل الحديث في هذا الفصل عما قاله المسيح بفمه الكريم عن نفسه في البشائر المتماثلة (متى ومرقس ولوقا)، وسنتجاوز ما ورد من أدلة على لاهوت المسيح في سفر الأعمال وفي الرسائل، نظرًا لأننا لا نريد أن ننشغل الآن بأقوال الرسل الكثيرة عن سيدهم في هذه الأسفار، رغم أن شهادتهم لها تقديرها، لأن الرسل هم من عايشوا المسيح لمدة تزيد على ثلاث سنوات، ويعرفون عنه أكثر من يعرف غيرهم عنه؛ بل إننا سنقصر حديثنا فقط عن أقوال المسيح نفسه التي تبرهن أنه الله. ثم نذكر بعض الآيات من سفر الرؤيا، نظرا لأن هذا السفر هو ”إعلان يسوع المسيح“. وكلام المسيح فيه يرد دائما بصيغة المتكلم. وسنذكر بعضًا من هذه الآيات بحسب ترتيب ورودها في الكتاب المقدس.


1- قال المسيح: إنه هو الرب الديان 

فلقد قال في المسيح موعظته من فوق الجبل، وهي أول مواعظه المسجلة له في الأناجيل: 

«كثيرون سيقولون لي في ذلك اليوم: ”يا رب يا رب: أ ليس باسمك تنبأنا؟ وباسمك أخرجنا شياطين؟ وباسمك صنعنا قوات كثيرة؟“ حينئذ أصرح لهم إني ما أعرفكم» (متى7: 22). 


تحتوي موعظة المسيح من فوق الجبل على العديد من البراهين على لاهوت المسيح. فمثلا في بداية الموعظة قدم المسيح مجموعة من التطويبات، ختمها بهذه التطويبة: «طوبى لكم إذا عيروكم وطردوكم وقالوا عليكم كل كلمة شريرة من أجلي كاذبين. افرحوا وتهللوا لأن أجركم عظيم في السماوات. فإنهم هكذا طردوا الأنبياء الذين قبلكم» (متى5: 11، 12). والشيء اللافت هنا أن المسيح يقارن بين تلاميذه الذين يتألمون لأجله، والأنبياء في العهد القديم. لقد اضطهدوا الأنبياء في العهد القديم بسبب أمانتهم لله، والآن يقول المسيح لتلاميذه إنهم، في اتباعهم له، سيتعرضون للاضطهاد بسبب أمانتهم له، ويعدهم بأنه سيكون لهم ذات المكافأة التي للأنبياء. الدلالة واضحة هنا، فإن كان تلاميذ المسيح يُشَبَّهون بأنبياء الله، فهذا معناه أنه هو يُشَبِّه نفسه بالله. أو بكلمات أخرى، يعتبر نفسه أنه هو الله. 

ثم في ختام العظة يقول المسيح: «من يسمع أقوالي هذه ويعمل بها أشبهه برجل عاقل بنى بيته على الصخر» (متى7: 24). يوضِّح المسيح هنا أن أساس الأمن والسلام في الحياة الحاضرة وفي الأبدية أيضًا هو الاستماع إلى كلامه. فمن يكون هذا؟ 

ثم في الأقوال السابقة للآية التي نتحدث فيها قال المسيح: «ليس كل من يقول لي يا رب يا رب يدخل ملكوت السماوات، بل الذي يفعل إرادة أبي الذي في السماوات». وهذا معناه أن هناك حسابًا لمن يقول له: ”يا رب“ دون أن يعيها، فكم بالحري لمن يرفض من الأساس أن يقولها!

وهذه الآية وردت في إنجيل لوقا هكذا: «ولماذا تدعونني يا رب يا رب، وأنتم لا تفعلون ما أقوله لكم» (لوقا 6: 46). ومن هذا نفهم أن المسيح لا يعتبر نفسه مجرد سيد يُقدَّر، بل إنه رب يُطاع. 

وإن كانت الأقوال التي قالها المسيح في (ع21) تنطبق على الوقت الحاضر، فإن كلماته في (ع 22) تنطبق على يوم قادم. إن ”ذلك اليوم“ الذي يتحدث عنه المسيح في الآية السابقة، هو يوم الدينونة. إنهم سيقولون له، باعتبارهم المدانون، وهو سيصرح لهم، باعتباره الديان. وكلامه هو، وليس كلامهم هم، هو الفيصل في ذلك اليوم العصيب!

ثم نلاحظ أن هؤلاء الكثيرين من البشر سيقولون للمسيح الديان في ذلك اليوم: «يا رب يا رب». فالمسيح إذًا بحسب كلامه هنا، هو ”الرب“ وهو ”الديان“. 

وفي هذا الاتجاه قال المسيح في عظة جبل الزيتون، إنه متى جاء في مجده وجميع الملائكة القديسون معه، سيجمع أمامه جميع الشعوب، ويقول للذين عن يمينه: «تعالوا يا مباركي أبي، رثوا الملكوت المعد لكم منذ تأسيس العالم , ثم يقول للذين عن اليسار اذهبوا عني يا ملاعين إلى النار الأبدية المعدة لإبليس وملائكته. فيمضي هؤلاء إلى عذاب أبدي والأبرار إلى حياة أبدية» (متى 25: 31- 46). هذه الآيات تؤكد لنا أيضا أن المسيح هو الديان. ومن هذه الآيات نفهم أن مصائر جميع الشعوب سيحدده المسيح، وذلك عندما يأتي كالديان في مجده، ومعه لا جمهور كبير من الملائكة، بل جميع الملائكة. ويومها سيجتمع أمامه لا جنس واحد من البشر، ولا مجموعة محدودة، بل جميع الشعوب، وسيقوم هو باعتباره الديان بمحاسبتهم. 

ترى من هو الديان الذي سيدين جميع البشر؟ قال إبراهيم في العهد القديم وهو يكلم الرب والمولى: «أ ديان كل الأرض لا يصنع عدلاً؟» (تكوين 18: 22و25). ويقول موسى النبي في العهد القديم: «الرب يدين شعبه» (تثنية32: 36)، وفي العهد الجديد يقول كاتب العبرانيين: «أتيتم, إلى الله ديان الجميع» (عبرانيين 12: 22و23). 

وبحسب أقدم نبوة في الكتاب المقدس، وهي تلك التي نطق بها أخنوخ السابع من آدم، فإن الذي سيدين الجميع هو الرب، فلقد قال أخنوخ: «هوذا قد جاء الرب في ربوات قديسييه ليصنع دينونة على الجميع، ويعاقب جميع فجارهم، على جميع أعمال فجورهم التي فجروا بها، وعلى جميع الكلمات الصعبة التي تكلم بها عليه خطاة فجار» (يهوذا14). 

ومن هذا نفهم أن الرب الديان كان في ذات يوم محتقرًا ومخذولاً من الناس، ولذلك فقد تكلموا عليه الكلمات الصعبة. إنه هو الرب يسوع المسيح الذي رُفض لما كان هنا على الأرض، وما زال مرفوضًا من عدد كبير من البشر، لكنه مع ذلك سيأتي عن قريب باعتباره الرب الديَّان، وسيدين جميع البشر!


2- قال المسيح: إنه المُعين، ومريح كل المتعبين 

ففي متى 11: 28 يقول المسيح: «تعالوا إلي يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلي الأحمال وأنا أريحكم»


فإذا كان المسيح، في المستقبل - كما ذكرنا لتونا – هو الديان، فإنه في الحاضر هو المستعان!

والمسيح قبل أن يذكر هذه الآية العظيمة، فإنه ذكر في الآيات السابقة أمجادًا ثلاثية عن نفسه تؤكد لاهوته. وهذه الأمجاد الثلاثية هي:

أن ”الآب قد دفع كل شيء إلى يديه“. 

أن ”لا أحد البتة – سوى الآب - يقدر أن يعرفه“، 

أنه وحده يقدر أن ”يعلن الآب للبشر“.

وبدراسة هذه الأمجاد الثلاثية يتضح لنا عظمة شخصه المعبود، فليس سوى اللاهوت هو الذي يقدر أن يمسك بيديه كل شيء. ثم لماذا لا يقدر أحد أن يعرف شخصه الكريم سوى الآب؟ السبب في ذلك هو اتحاد اللاهوت والناسوت في شخص المسيح، وبالتالي فإنه فوق مدارك البشر. وأخيرًا ليس سواه من يقدر أن يعلن الآب، فالله ساكن في نور لا يدنى منه، وأما المسيح فإنه واحد مع الآب، ساكنًا في حضنه. «الله لم يره أحد قط، الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب هو خبر» (يوحنا1: 18). وكون لا أحد يعرف الآب إلا الابن، فهذا معناه أن الابن ليس مجرد أحد. وحقًا إنه لا يقدر أن يعلن الله إلا الله. 

بعد ذلك تحدث المسيح عن نفسه باعتباره مسدد احتياجات البشر الملحة، فأعلن أنه المريح، الذي بوسعه لا أن يريح شخصًا أو مجموعة من الأشخاص، بل يريح جميع التعابى، فيقول: 

«تعالوا إليَّ يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلي الأحمال وأنا أريحكم» (ع28). 

من ذا يستطيع أن يدعو جميع التعابى الذين في العالم كله ليأتوا إليه، ويعدهم إنه سيعطيهم الراحة، إلا الله؟

إننا عندما نسمعه يقول «تعالوا إليّ»، ويعد من يأتي إليه بالراحة، كأننا نستمع إلى رجع الصدى من إعلان الله العجيب في العهد القديم وهو يقول: «التفتوا إليَّ واخلصوا يا جميع أقاصي الأرض، لأني أنا الله وليس آخر» (إشعياء45: 22)؟


3- قال المسيح إنه رب السبت: 

فلقد قال لليهود: 

«إن ابن الإنسان هو رب السبت أيضًا» (متى12: 8).


والمسيح في الأصحاح نفسه الذي يذكر فيه أنه رب السبت، يؤكد أنه أعظم من يونان النبي (ع 41)، وأعظم من سليمان الملك (ع 42)، بل إنه قال أيضًا: إنه أعظم من الهيكل (ع 6). من هو هذا الذي ليس فقط أعظم من نبي أو من ملك، بل أعظم من هيكل الله نفسه، بنظامه وعبادته، بذبائحه وكهنوته؟ وإن لم يكن هو الله فمن يكون؟ 

لكن المسيح لم يذكر فقط إنه أعظم من الهيكل، بل قال إنه ”رب السبت أيضًا“. وهذا القول يتضمن الإعلان عن لاهوته. فلو عرفنا ماذا قال الرب في العهد القديم عن يوم السبت، لأمكننا أن نفهم بصورة أفضل معنى قول المسيح إنه ”رب السبت“. 

لقد قال الله لموسى في خروج31: 13و17 «وَأَنْتَ تُكَلِّمُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ قَائِلاً: سُبُوتِي تَحْفَظُونَهَا لأَنَّهُ عَلاَمَةٌ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكُمْ فِي أَجْيَالِكُمْ , هُوَ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ عَلاَمَةٌ إِلَى الأَبَد». فأن يقول المسيح إنه ”رب السبت“ أيضًا، فهذا معناه أنه هو الرب ”يهوه“ الذي تكلم قديمًا إلى موسى، والذي أمر الشعب قديمًا بحفظ السبوت. فواضح أنه لا يجرؤ نبي أن يعتبر نفسه ”رب السبت“ بعد أن قال الرب عن السبوت إنها سبوته (ارجع إلى خروج31: 13؛ لاويين19: 3و 30؛ 26: 2؛ حزقيال 20: 12و 20؛ 44: 24).

لقد أوضح المسيح أنه في عمله هو أعظم من الهيكل، إذ يقدم علاجًا كاملاً للخطية، لكنه في مجد شخصه هو أعظم من السبت، بل هو رب السبت أيضًا. 


4- قال المسيح إنه موجود في كل مكان. 

فلقد قال المسيح لتلاميذه: 

«لأنه حيثما اجتمع اثنان أو ثلاثة باسمي فهناك أكون في وسطهم» (متى 18: 20). 


كيف يمكن للمسيح أن يوجد في وسط كل اجتماع يوجد فيه اثنان أو ثلاثة مجتمعون إلى اسمه؟ أ ليس هذا دليلاً على أنه الرب الذي يملأ الكل؟ وفي ما بعد أوضح الرسول بولس أن المسيح «يملأ الكل في الكل» (أفسس1: 23؛ 4: 10). 

وهناك عبارة نطق بها المسيح توضح كيف أنه يملأ الكل، فلقد قال لنيقوديموس: «وليس أحد صعد إلى السماء، إلا الذي نزل من السماء، ابن الإنسان الذي هو في السماء» (يوحنا3: 13). لقد كان المسيح يتكلم مع نيقوديموس في أورشليم، لكنه يعلن أن السماء لا تخلو منه. فهو موجود على الأرض وموجود أيضًا في السماء. وهذه واحدة من الخصائص الإلهية، فالله وحده يملأ السماء والأرض، كقول الرب لإرميا: «أ ما أملأ أنا السماوات والأرض يقول الرب؟» (إرميا23: 24).

ونلاحظ أن المسيح الذي كان يتكلم مع نيقوديموس، كان بناسوته في أورشليم، وبلاهوته هو يملأ السماء والأرض. واتحاد الطبيعتين - اللاهوتية والناسوتية - في شخص المسيح، هو فوق المدارك البشرية. 


5- قال المسيح إنه رب داود. 

فلقد سأل الفريسيين: 

«ماذا تظنون في المسيح؟ ابن من هو؟ فقالوا ابن داود. فقال لهم يسوع: فكيف يدعوه داود بالروح ربًا قائلا: قال الرب لربي حتى أضع أعداءك موطئا لقدميك؟ فإن كان هو ابنه فكيف يكون ربه؟» (متى22: 42-45).


لقد قُدِمت في هذا الفصل (متى 22) أسئلة كثيرة: سؤال عن الجزية التي تُعطى لقيصر، وسؤال عن الزواج في العالم الآتي، وسؤال عن الناموس ووصيته العظمى، ولقد أجاب المسيح عنها كلها إجابات رائعة، ولكنه هنا يوجه السامعين إلى السؤال الأكثر أهمية. «ماذا تظنون في المسيح؟ ابن من هو؟»

والمسيح - كما يعلن الوحي - هو ابن داود، ولكنه ليس مجرد ابن لداود، وإلا لاستحال أن يدعوه داود ربًا. إنه ابن داود بالجسد، ولكنه في الوقت نفسه هو رب داود بلاهوته. ونحن نعرف أن الفريسيين واليهود لم يستطيعوا الإجابة عن سؤال المسيح الذي تركه معهم ليفكروا فيه. وهم إلى الآن، وبعد نحو ألفي عام لم يصلوا إلى الإجابة عنه.

ومن الجميل أن يقول المسيح إن داود دعاه بالروح ربًا، فليس أحد يقدر أن يقول ”يسوع رب“ إلا بالروح القدس (1كورنثوس12: 3). ولهذا فقد دعته أليصابات، وهو ما زال جنينا في بطن أمه: ”ربي“. قالت هذا وهي ممتلئة من الروح القدس (لوقا1: 43). وقال توما له بعد قيامته من الأموات: ”ربي وإلهي“ (يوحنا20: 28)، وقالها الرسول بولس عنه بعد صعوده إلى السماء (فيلبي 3: 8)، ويخبرنا الوحي أنه سيأتي الوقت الذي فيه سيقول كل لسان أن يسوع رب (فيلبي 2: 11). 

وللأسف يعلق البشير متى قائلا: «من ذلك الوقت لم يتجاسر الفريسيون أن يسألوه شيئًا» (ع46). إنهم لم يستطيعوا الرد على منطقه الواضح وحجته القاطعة، لكنهم بدلاً من الإيمان به والانحناء بالسجود له، باعتباره ربهم أيضًا، كما هو رب داود، فإنهم فضلوا أن يمضوا في عماهم وظلام فكرهم باقي عمرهم وإلى أبد الآبدين!


6- قال المسيح إنه هو الذي يرسل الأنبياء. 

فلقد قال في عظة الويلات:

«لِذَلِكَ هَا أَنَا أُرْسِلُ إِلَيْكُمْ أَنْبِيَاءَ وَحُكَمَاءَ وَكَتَبَةً فَمِنْهُمْ تَقْتُلُونَ وَتَصْلِبُونَ وَمِنْهُمْ تَجْلِدُونَ فِي مَجَامِعِكُمْ وَتَطْرُدُونَ مِنْ مَدِينَةٍ إِلَى مَدِينَةٍ» (متى 23: 34)


لقد قال المسيح هذه الكلمات لليهود، قبيل صلبه بأيام أو ساعات معدودة، قال إنه سيرسل إليهم أنبياء وحكماء وكتبة. فمتى أرسلهم؟ يقينًا أرسلهم بعد قيامته من الأموات، وصعوده فوق جميع السماوات. 

هذه الأقوال تؤكد أن المسيح ليس مجرد نبي ولا مجرد رسول، بل إنه هو الذي يرسل الرسل والأنبياء. وعليه فإن من يظن أن المسيح مجرد رسول أو نبي، يكون قد فاته مدلول هذه العبارة العظمى. فمن الذي يرسل الأنبياء والحكماء؟ أليس هو الله؟ (ارجع إلى إشعياء 6: 8؛ يوحنا1: 6). إذًا قول المسيح هنا يتضمن أنه هو بنفسه الرب ”إله الأنبياء القديسين“ (رؤيا22: 6). ولقد تمم المسيح كلامه هنا بعد قيامته من الأموات وصعوده إلى السماوات، حيث أرسل إلى تلك الأمة العاصية أنبياء وحكماء وكتبة. 

وفي هذا الصدد يقول المسيح أيضًا في موعظة جبل الزيتون هذا القول المبارك والمحمل بالمعاني «تظهر علامة ابن الإنسان ,. فيبصرون ابن الإنسان ,. فيرسل ملائكته ببوق عظيم الصوت فيجمعون مختاريه» (متى 24: 31). هذا معناه أن الملائكة هم ملائكة ابن الإنسان، وأنه يملك السلطان على إرسالهم، وكذلك فإن المختارين هم مختاروه. فهذا الذي اتضع وافتقر لم يكن، كما نفهم من الأصحاح الأول في هذه البشارة سوى ”عمانوئيل الذي تفسيره الله معنا“ (1: 23). 


7- قال المسيح أن كلامه لا يزول

فلقد قال المسيح في موعظة جبل الزيتون: 

«السماء والأرض تزولان ولكن كلامي لا يزول» (متى 24: 35).


ونحن نعرف أنه بعض الدكتاتوريين كانوا يفرضون على الناس أقوالهم، وربما قال مغرور من هؤلاء إن كلامه لا يزول. ولكن ماذا بعد موت هؤلاء؟ يقول المرنم: «تخرج روحه فيعود إلى ترابه. في ذلك اليوم نفسه تهلك أفكاره» (مزمور146: 4). نعم ليس الإنسان - كائنًا من كان - هو الذي كلامه لا يزول، بل الله، كقول المرنم: «إلى الأبد يا رب كلمتك مثبتة في السماوات» (مز119: 89).

ولقد كان الأنبياء دائمًا يبدأون نبواتهم بالقول: «هكذا قال الرب». ولكن المسيح ليس كذلك، بل إنه يقول هنا: «كلامي لا يزول»!

ومن الجميل أن نذكر أن المسيح قال هذا الكلام قبيل آلامه وموته بساعات معدودة. وكانت الأيام التالية ستحمل الكثير من المفاجآت غير السارة لتلاميذه، ومع ذلك فقد ثبت أن كل ما قاله المسيح تم، وتم حرفيًا. 

إن طريقة موته تمت كما قال، فمات فوق الصليب (قارن يوحنا18: 32، مع يوحنا 12: 33). لقد كان قصد قادة اليهود الأشرار أنه بموته فوق الصليب، وهي ميتة اللعنة والعار، ستنتهي إلى الأبد شعبيته (ارجع إلى مزمور41: 5)، ولكن العجيب أن العكس هو ما حصل، وبعد نحو خمسين يومًا بدأت الكرازة به، وآمن في عظة واحدة ثلاثة آلاف نفس، وما زال هذا يحدث يوميًا في كل بقاع العالم. هناك ملايين لم تكن لهم به أية علاقة، والبعض كان ينكره ويبغضه، لكن الصليب غيرهم فأحبوه وعبدوه، وذلك إتمامًا لقوله: «وأنا إن ارتفعت عن الأرض أجذب إلي الجميع» (يوحنا12: 32). ولقد قال أيضًا إنه سيقوم في اليوم الثالث. وهو ما حدث فعلا، فعندما ذهبت المرأتان إلى القبر في فجر أول الأسبوع، وجدن الحجر مدحرجا عن باب القبر، وسمعن صوت ملاك السماء يقول لهما: «إني أعلم أنكما تطلبان يسوع المصلوب، ليس هو ههنا لأنه قد قام كما قال» (متى 28: 5، 6). ولقد ظهر لتلاميذه في الجليل كما قال أيضًا (متى 26: 32؛ 28: 7). وقال إن الهيكل سيدمر تمامًا، بحيث لا يترك حجر على حجر فيه إلا وينقض، وحدد المدة قائلاً: «الحق أقول لكم: لا يمضي هذا الجيل حتى يكون هذا كله» (متى 24: 2، 34). وهو ما تم فعلاً، ويخبرنا التاريخ أنه رغم تعليمات تيطس القائد الروماني بعدم المساس بمبنى الهيكل، والإبقاء عليه كأثر تاريخي، إلا أن كلام المسيح، وليس كلام تيطس، هو الذي تم.

وقبل ذلك كان قد قال: «على هذه الصخرة أبني كنيستي وأبواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها» (متى 16: 18) وهو ما تشهد به القرون العشرون الماضية. فكم حاولت معاول الهدم أن تهدم كنيسة المسيح، ولكن طاش سهمهم! واتضح أن كلام المسيح هو أشد ثباتًا من السماوات بقوانينها الثابتة، وأكثر رسوخا من الأرض بجبالها الراسخة. 

إذا فكلام المسيح أبدي وإلهي، معصوم وصادق. إن كلامه له ذات صفات كلام الله، لأنه هو الله. 


8- قال إنه صاحب كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الأرض:

فلقد قال المسيح لتلاميذه بعد القيامة: 

«دفع إلي كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الأرض» (مت28: 18).


من هو هذا الذي له كل السلطان في السماء وعلى الأرض؟ أ يمكن أن يكون مجرد مخلوق محدود، ويُسَلم له كل السلطان لا في الأرض فقط، بل في السماء أيضًا، حيث مسكن الله؟ 

أ يمكن أن يكون هذا الشخص صاحب السلطان المطلق في الأرض وفي السماء شخص آخر غير الله؟

قال أحد المفسرين: ”أن يُعطى مجرد مخلوق، مهما سما، كل السلطان في السماء وعلى الأرض، هو تعليم أكثر صعوبة بما لا يقاس، من التقرير بأن المسيح هو الله. فإن العبارة الأولى تتضمن فكرين متنافرين ولا يمكن جمعهما معًا على الإطلاق“.


9- المسيح قال إنه واحد مع الآب والروح القدس: 

فلقد قال المسيح أيضًا لتلاميذه بعد قيامته من الأموات: 

«اذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم، وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس» (متى 28: 20).


وعبارة «عمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس» تتضمن تعليمًا عظيمًا، يعتبر قمة الإعلان في الإيمان المسيحي، أعني به وحدانية الله، وثالوث أقانيمه. فالله واحد، لكن وحدانيته ليست مطلقة ولا مجردة بل جامعة مانعة. ولذلك فقد قال لتلاميذه هنا: «اذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم، وعمدوهم باسم الآ ب والابن والروح القدس». إنه لا يقول: ”عمدوهم باسم الله“، فهذا هو الإيمان اليهودي غير الكامل، ولا يقول عمدوهم بأسماء الآب والابن والروح القدس، كأن هناك أكثر من إله واحد، فتعدد الآلهة هو مفهوم وثني، وهو مفهوم خاطئ وفاسد، بل يقول: «عمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس». هذا هو التعليم العظيم الذي يُميِّز المسيحية عن كل من الوثنية واليهودية؛ فالأولى تعلم بتعدد الآلهة، والثانية تعلم بوحدانية مجردة مطلقة، وأما المسيحية فتعلم بوحدانية جامعة مانعة، تجعل الله الواحد ليس في حاجة إلى خليقته ليمارس معها صفاته الأصيلة. فالله واحد في جوهره، لكنه ثالوث في أقانيمه. لذلك قال المسيح لتلاميذه، عندما يتلمذون الأمم، أن يعمدوهم ”باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس“. 

ولقد تم هذا الإعلان عن الله في المسيحية، ففي اليهودية لم يكن قد جاء بعد وقت الإعلان الكامل عن الله، حيث يقول البشير يوحنا: «الله لم يره أحد قط، الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب هو خبر» (يوحنا1: 18).

لقد أعلن الكتاب المقدس حقيقة الوحدانية والتثليث معًا، فالله واحد في ثالوث وثالوث في واحد. الجوهر واحد، ولكن التعينات (أو الأقانيم) ثلاثة. وهذا الأمر، وإن كان يسمو على العقل، لكنه ليس ضد العقل. 


10- قال المسيح إنه الموجود دائما أبدًا

فلقد قال لتلاميذه: 

«وها أنا معكم كل الأيام إلى انقضاء الدهر» (متى 28: 20)


في متى 18: 20 يتحدث المسيح عن وجوده في كل مكان، والآن في متى 28: 20 يشير المسيح إلى وجوده في كل زمان. 

من ذا الذي يملأ الزمان والمكان سوى الله كلي التواجد. فأن يعد المسيح تلاميذه بأنه معهم كل الأيام، إلى انقضاء الدهر، فهذا معناه أن «يسوع المسيح هو هو أمسا واليوم وإلى الأبد» (عبرانيين 13: 8).

ومن هذا فإننا نرى أن الأقوال الختامية لإنجيل متى تحمل لنا أدلة متنوعة على لاهوت المسيح، فيذكر أولاً أنه موضوع سجود الأتقياء، إذ يقول عن تلاميذه إنهم لما رأوه سجدوا له. وثانيًا: أنه كلي السلطان، ليس في السماء فقط ولا على الأرض فحسب، بل في السماء وعلى الأرض، وهذه أيضًا واحدة من خصائص الله. وثالثًا: هو كلي التواجد، لا يخلو منه زمان ولا مكان، إذ قال لتلاميذه: «أنا معكم كل الأيام إلى انقضاء الدهر»، ونعلم أن هذه أيضًا واحدة من الخصائص الإلهية. فليس ملاك ولا إنسان يقال عنه إنه موجود في كل مكان وكل زمان.

ومن الجميل أن إنجيل متى يبدأ بمولد ابن العذراء الذي دُعي «اسمه عمانوئيل، الذي تفسيره الله معنا» (متى 1: 23)، ويختم الإنجيل بقول عمانوئيل نفسه إنه مع تلاميذه كل الأيام إلى انقضاء الدهر!


11- قال المسيح: إنه الرب: 

فالمسيح بعد أن خلص مجنون كورة الجدريين قال له: 

«اذهب إلى بيتك وإلى أهلك واخبرهم كم صنع الرب بك ورحمك» (مرقس 5: 19). 


ترى كيف فهم الرجل الذي شفاه المسيح هذا التعبير: «أخبرهم كم صنع بك الرب، ورحمك»؟ من هو الرب الذي أنقذ هذا المجنون من الشياطين التي كانت تسكنه؟ 

نرى الإجابة على ذلك من كلمات البشير مرقس التي تلت عبارة المسيح هذه: «أما هو (أي الرجل الذي كان مجنونًا ورحمه الرب وشفاه) فمضى ونادى في العشر المدن كم صنع به يسوع». وهذا معناه أن يسوع الذي خلص الرجل من الشياطين، هو الرب. ونحن نعرف أن هذا هو التعبير الذي ارتبط بالنسيح من يوم مولده، عندما قال ملاك السماء للرعاة: «ولد لكم اليوم في مدينة داود مخلص هو المسيح الرب». فلم يكن يسوع هذا مجرد مسيح، ولا مجرد رب، بل هو ”المسيح الرب“. 

وفي العهد الجديد بعد قيامة المسيح وصعوده، اربتط لقب الرب بأقنوم الابن، واستخدم فيما ندر عن الآب أو الروح القدس، لكنه استخدم عن الابن حوالي 650 مرة!


12- قال المسيح: إنه ”ابن الله“: 

ففي محاكمة المسيح أمام رئيس الكهنة يقول الوحي

«قال يسوع: أنا هو (المسيح ابن المبارك)» (مرقس14: 62).


في محاكمة المسيح أمام قيافا رئيس الكهنة، طرح رئيس الكهنة سؤالاً محددًا، ليجيب المسيح عنه بنعم أو لا، إن كان هو ”ابن الله“، فأجابه المسيح قائلاً له: «أنا هو». فكانت النتيجة أن «مزق رئيس الكهنة ثيابه وقال: ما حاجتنا بعد إلى شهود؟ قد سمعتم التجاديف. ما رأيكم؟ فالجميع حكموا عليه أنه مستوجب الموت» 

هذه الكلمة ابن الله تعني في مفهوم اليهود أنه المعادل لله (يوحنا5: 18)، ولقد فهموها هم بهذا المعنى، والرب لم يصحح لهم مفهومهم، ولو أنهم بكل أسف – في عمى عدم الإيمان - رفضوا الإيمان بهذه الحقيقة، وصلبوه باعتباره مجدفًا لأنه قال ذلك عن نفسه.

هذا التعبير الذي أثار حنق رئيس الكهنة الشرير هو وبطانته، ورد عن المسيح في العهد الجديد ما لا يقل عن خمسين مرة. ومع أن المسيح بصفة عامة لم يشر إلى شخصه أنه ابن الله، إلا فيما ندر، ومع ذلك فقد عرفه الكثيرون كذلك، إذ لاحظوا عظمة شخصه وسمو أمجاده.

مرة قال عن نفسه لليهود: «فالذي قدسه الآب، وأرسله إلى العالم، أ تقولون له إنك تجدف، لأني قلت إني ابن الله؟» (يوحنا10: 36). وفي مناسبة أخرى قال لليهود: «أبي يعمل حتى الآن وأنا أعمل. فمن أجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون أكثر أن يقتلوه، لأنه لم ينقض السبت فقط، بل قال أيضًا إن الله أبوه، معادلاً نفسه بالله» (يوحنا5: 17، 18). 

ومرة أخرى سأل الرب تلاميذه قائلاً: «من يقول الناس عني إني أنا ابن الإنسان؟». ومن ردود التلاميذ نفهم أن البشر قالوا عن المسيح كلامًا حسنًا، في مجمله أنه ”واحد من الأنبياء“، لكن المسيح لم تسره هذه الإجابة، وكأنه كان ينتظر شيئًا أفضل بعد كل ما عمله بينهم. لذلك فإنه سأل تلاميذه: «وأنتم من تقولون إني أنا هو؟»، فأجابه بطرس قائلاً: «أنت هو المسيح ابن الله الحي». والرب طوَّب بطرسا لأن الآب أعلن هذا له، مما يدل على أن هذا الإعلان: ”المسيح ابن الله الحي“ يختلف تمامًا عما وصل إليه باقي الناس من أن المسيح ”هو واحد من الأنبياء“، وإلا فعلامَ كان التطويب لبطرس؟ 

ونحن نلاحظ أن المسيح لم يندهش لإجابة بطرس السابقة، وكأنه يفاجأ بها، ولا طرب لها وكأنها تكريم لم يكن يتوقعه، ولا هو اعترض عليها، بل إنه بكل بساطة طوَّب صاحبها قائلاً له: «إن لحمًا ودمًا لم يعلن لك، لكن أبي الذي في السماوات» (متى16: 17). مما يدل على أن هذه المعرفة عن المسيح يلزمها إعلان من الله الآب مباشرة.

والذين شهدوا في الوحي بأن المسيح هو ابن الله كثيرون. نكتفي بالإشارة إلى سبع شهادات:

· فالآب شهد له بأنه ابنه، وفعل ذلك 7 مرات (متى3: 17؛ 17: 5؛ مرقس 1: 11؛ 9: 7؛ لو3: 22؛ 9: 35؛ 2بط1: 17).

· والروح القدس شهد عنه كذلك (مرقس1:1)، 

· وهو قال كذلك عن نفسه سواء قبل الصليب (يوحنا9: 35؛ 10: 36)، أو بعد القيامة (رؤيا2: 18).

· والملاك جبرائيل في بشارته للمطوبة العذراء قال ذلك (لوقا1: 35و 36). 

· وحتى الشياطين عرفته كذلك (مرقس5: 7). 

· والتلاميذ أقروا بهذا الأمر أكثر من مرة (متى 14: 33؛ 16: 16؛ يوحنا 1: 34و 49؛ 11: 27)، 

· بل وحتى الغرباء عرفوا ذلك واعترفوا به، كما حدث مثلاً من قائد المئة الأممي الذي كان عند الصليب، الذي لما رأى أعاجيب الجلجثة قال: «حقًا كان هذا ابن الله» (متى27: 54؛ مرقس15: 39).


13- قال المسيح إنه المخلص الوحيد.

فلقد قال لتلميذيه يعقوب ويوحنا: 

«لستما تعلمان من أي روح أنتما لأن ابن الإنسان لم يأت ليهلك أنفس الناس بل ليخلص» (لوقا9: 55، 56). 

كما قال أيضًا: 

«لأن ابن الإنسان قد جاء لكي يطلب ويخلص ما قد هلك» (لوقا19: 10). 

وقال أيضًا لليهود: 

«أنا هو الباب. إن دخل بي أحد فيخلص ويدخل ويخرج ويجد مرعي» (يوحنا10: 9)


يوضِّح المسيح في الأقوال السابقة أنه ليس إحدى طرق الخلاص، بل هو الطريق الوحيدة له. ولهذا فإنه هنا يقول إنه ”الباب“، بمعنى أنه الباب الوحيد للخلاص. وفي مكان آخر قال المسيح لتلاميذه: «أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة، ليس أحد يأتي إلى الآب إلا بي» (يوحنا14: 6). 

ونحن نعرف من العهد القديم أن المخلص الوحيد هو الله. فيقول المرنم: «لا تتكلوا على الرؤساء، ولا على ابن آدم، حيث لا خلاص عنده» (مزمور 146: 3). كما قال الله على لسان نبيه إشعياء: «أ ليس أنا الرب ولا إله آخر غيري؟ إله بار ومخلص، ليس سواي. التفتوا إليَّ واخلصوا يا جميع أقاصي الأرض، لأني أنا الله وليس آخر» (إشعياء45: 21، 22). كما قال النبي يونان: «للرب الخلاص» (يونان 2: 9). ويقول الرسول بطرس عنه «ليس بأحد غيره الخلاص، لأن ليس اسم آخر تحت السماء قد أعطي بين الناس به ينبغي أن نخلص» (أعمال 4: 12).

لو كان المسيح مجرد نبي ما كان يمكنه مطلقًا أن يكون الطريق الوحيدة للخلاص، بل في هذه الحالة يكون إحدى طرق الله لخلاص البشر. أما أن يكون هو الطريق الوحيد للخلاص، فليس لهذا من تفسير معقول سوى أنه ليس نبيًا، من الأنبياء الذين أتوا ورحلوا، بل هو الله، إذ هو ”المخلص الوحيد“. 


14- قال المسيح إنه هو الأول والآخر. البداية والنهاية. الألف والياء.

فلقد قال لعبده يوحنا في سفر الرؤيا: 

«لا تخف أنا هو الأول والآخر» (رؤيا1: 17)؛

وقال لملاك كنيسة سميرنا: 

«هذا يقوله الأول والآخر. الذي كان ميتًا فعاش» (رؤيا2: 8)؛ 

ومرة أخرى: 

«قال لي قد تم. أنا هو الألف والياء، البداية والنهاية. أنا أعطي العطشان من ينبوع ماء الحياة مجانًا» (رؤيا21: 5و6)

كما قال أيضًا: 

«وها أنا آتي سريعا وأجرتي معي لأجازي كل واحد كما يكون عمله. أنا الألف والياء، البداية والنهاية، الأول والآخر» (رؤيا22: 12و13)


لقد قال الرب هذا ليوحنا «أنا هو الأول والآخر»، عندما سقط يوحنا عند رجليه كميت. ونحن نجد في العهد القديم تأثيرًا مشابهًا لهذا حدث في ظهورات إلهية سابقة، مع إبراهيم (تكوين17: 3)، ومنوح (قضاة13: 20)؛ وحزقيال (حزقيال3: 23؛ 43: 3؛ 44: 4)، ودانيآل (دانيال8: 17؛ 10: 8، 9، 15-17).

لكن، إن كان - من جانب يوحنا – حدث الخوف والفزع، فمن جانب المسيح أتت تلك الإعلانات السامية عن شخصه، مستخدمًا التعبيرات الخاصة بالله دون سواه. فمن سوى الله يمكن أن يكون «الأول والآخر، البداية والنهاية، الألف والياء». هذا التعبير لا يرد في كل الكتاب سوى في نبوة إشعياء، ويرد فيها ثلاث مرات (في ص41: 4؛ 44: 6؛ 48: 12) كلها عن الرب (يهوه) مما يدل على أن هذا التعبير إلهي. فالله هو وحده – كما عبَّر إشعياء في الآية الأولى (41: 4) الذي يقف خارج التاريخ، خارج تاريخ الفداء (إشعياء 44: 6)، وخارج تاريخ الخليقة (إشعياء48: 12). إن الزمان ضيف عليه! هو الأول ولا شيء قبله. هو علة كل شيء وليس له علة. ثم إنه هو الآخر، وليس بعده شيء، هو المآل لكل خليقته. وعندما يكرر الوحي هذا الفكر ثلاث مرات: الأول والآخر، البداية والنهاية، الألف والياء، فإن هذا لا يمكن أن ينطبق إلا على الله وحده. 

لقد قيل أيضًا عن المسيح بحسب كولوسي 1: 17 «إنه قبل كل شي، وفيه يقوم الكل». كل شيء يستمد الأصل منه، وكل شيء يستمد الوجود منه. وإليه يؤول كل شيء. إنه الأول في كل مجال، وهو الآخر لكل مدى. هو يحتوي الكل، وخارجه لا يوجد سوى العدم. إنه تعبير يدل على الأولوية الكاملة والتفوق المطلق.

وعليه فإنه في ضوء الإعلان الصريح عن الله باعتباره ”الأول والآخر“، وعن المسيح باعتباره ”الأول والآخر“، يتضح على الفور أن المسيح قال عن نفسه صراحة أنه هو الله.

من جهة الزمان هو الأول، ومن جهة الأبدية هو الآخر. بكلمات أخرى هو أزلي أبدي. أو بكلمات أخرى هو الكائن بذاته والواجب الوجود. 


15- قال المسيح إنه هو الحي إلى أبد الآبدين. 

قال المسيح عن نفسه ليوحنا في جزيرة بطمس إنه 

«الحي. وكنت ميتًا، وها أنا حي إلى أبد الآبدين» (رؤيا1: 18)


في الآية السابقة كان الرب قد قال ليوحنا: «أنا هو الأول والآخر». والآن يضيف له أنا ”الحي“، وأيضا ”أنا حي إلى أبد الآبدين“. فالله يسمى في الكتاب المقدس بأنه الحي. بينما الكل عداه أموات. قال اليهود للمسيح عن إبراهيم وعن باقي الأنبياء: «ألعلك أعظم من أبينا إبراهيم الذي مات، والأنبياء ماتوا جميعًا». نعم كل الأنبياء ماتوا لأنهم بشر، أما الله فلا يموت. وهنا يقول المسيح عن نفسه إنه هو الحي. بل هو الذي قيل عنه: «فيه كانت الحياة» (يوحنا1: 4).

ويرد التعبير ”الله الحي“ في الكتاب المقدس 28 مرة. 14 مرة في العهد القديم و14 مرة في العهد الجديد، منها ست مرات في سفر الرؤيا (1: 18؛ 4: 9، 10؛ 5: 14؛ 10: 6؛ 15: 7). ويقول الكتاب المقدس عن الله إنه «وحده له عدم الموت». لكن ها إنسان مات، ولكنه قام أيضًا، لأنه بلغة الرسول بطرس هو ”رئيس الحياة“ (أعمال3: 15). وعندما مات لم يمت لأن هذا كان حقًا عليه كما على كل إنسان، بل كان موته اختياريًا، كما كان موتًا كفاريًا عن الجنس البشري كله. وهذا الشخص يقول عن نفسه إنه «حي إلى أبد الآبدين». وتعبير ”أبد ألابدين“ كما ورد في اللغة اليونانية، هو أقوى تعبير في اللغة للدلالة على عدم نهاية الزمن. فكيف يكون هذا؟ أ ليس ببساطة لأنه ليس مجرد إنسان، بل هو الله وإنسان في آن واحد معًا؟


16- قال المسيح إن له مفاتيح الموت والهاوية

ففي الآية السابقة استطرد المسيح متحدثًا إلى يوحنا فقال له: 

«ولي مفاتيح الهاوية والموت» (رؤيا1: 18).


يستطرد المسيح مع يوحنا في جزيرة بطمس، بعد كلامع السابق له، قائلاً: «ولي مفاتيح الهاوية والموت». وهذا التعبير يدل على أن المسيح هو المهيمن المطلق على أجساد وأنفس الجميع. السلطان الذي كان الشيطان به يرعب الإنسان، بسبب خطيته، ولكن ها قد أتى الفادي الذي أمكنه أن يعتق الإنسان من تلك العبودية القاسية. 

ونحن نتساءل من ذا الذي يملك مفاتيح الحياة والموت؟ أ ليس هو بعينه الذي قال عن نفسه: «دفع إليَّ كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الأرض» (متى28: 18). وإن لم يكن صاحب هذا السطان هو الله، فمن يكون؟ 


17- قال المسيح أنا فاحص القلوب

فهو قال لملاك كنيسة ثياتيرا: «فستعرف جميع الكنائس أني أنا هو الفاحص الكلى والقلوب، وسأعطي كل واحد منكم بحسب أعماله» (رؤيا2: 23). 


يقال هذا التعبر عن الرب يهوه أكثر من مرة في نبوة إرميا. فلقد قال: «القلب أخدع من كل شيء وهو نجيس من يعرفه؟» ويجيب: «أنا الرب فاحص القلوب ومختبر الكلى» (إرميا17: 10 انظر أيضا ص11: 20؛ 20: 12)، بمعنى أنه لا يوجد من يعرف قلوب البشر إلا الله. وهو عين ما قاله سليمان الحكيم: «لأنك أنت وحدك عرفت أفكار جميع بني البشر» (1ملوك8: 39). ولا يوجد مطلقًا من يعلم ما في صدور الناس سوى الله «لأنه هو يعرف خفيات القلب» (مزمور44: 21). هذا مجد يخص الرب (يهوه) وحده دون سواه. 

لكن المسيح هنا يقول إنه هو «فاحص الكلى والقلوب»، بمعنى إنه يعرف الأفكار والنيات، ويعلم أعماق الإنسان. يدرك الدوافع والأفكار، ويفحص العواطف الداخلية والرغبات في الأعماق. بكلمات أخرى هو الكلي العلم. كيف لا وهو الديان!

فعندما يؤكد المسيح إنه يعرف قلوب البشر جميعًا، مستخدما العبارة عينها التي استخدمها الرب يهوه عن نفسه في نبوة إرميا، أ فلا يكون المسيح بهذا قد قال عن نفسه إنه هو الله؟ 


18- قال المسيح إنه أصل داود (أي خالقه)

فلقد قال ليوحنا الرائي في ختام سفر الرؤيا: 

«أنا أصل وذرية داود، كوكب الصبح المنير» (رؤيا22: 16).


والمقطع الأول من الآية السابقة ليس أحجية، بل إنه إجابة عن أحجية المسيح التي قالها كآخر سؤال وجهه لليهود قبل أن ينطق عليهم بمرثاته. عندما سألهم «ماذا تظنون في المسيح؟ ابن من هو؟ فقالوا ابن داود. فقال لهم يسوع: فكيف يدعوه داود بالروح ربًا قائلا: قال الرب لربي حتى أضع أعداءك موطئا لقدميك؟ فإن كان هو ابنه فكيف يكون ربه؟» (متى22: 43-45).

لم يستطع الفريسيون واليهود الإجابة عن سؤال المسيح السابق. لكن اللغز الذي ورد في متى 22، نجد الإجابة عنه في رؤيا 22. فالمسيح كما أعلن هنا عن نفسه: ”أصل وذرية داود“. بلاهوته هو أصل داود أي هو خالقه، وبناسوته هو ذرية داود، لأنه ولد من مريم بنت داود. 

هذه الآية تشبه كثيرا ما قاله النبي إشعياء عن المسيح: «ويخرج قضيب من جذع يسى وينبت فرع من أصوله, في ذلك اليوم يكون أصل يسى راية للشعوب» (إشعياء 11: 1، 10). فالمسيح هو قضيب من جذع يسى بمقتضى ناسوته، وهو أصل يسى بمقتضى لاهوته. كما تشبه ما ورد عن المسيح في رومية 9: 5 فلقد قال الرسول عن المسيح: «منهم المسيح حسب الجسد (أي إنه من الشعب اليهودي، ولكنه أضاف في الحال القول) الكائن على الكل إلها مباركا إلى الأبد (أو بتعبير أكثر دقة ”الله المبارك إلى الأبد“)»


----------



## الحوت (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*

*لو قال عن نفسه إنه إله، لرجموه. ولو قال للناس اعبدوني لرجموه أيضاً، وانتهت رسالته قبل أن تبدأ .. إن الناس لا يحتملون مثل هذا الأمر. بل هو نفسه قال لتلاميذه "عندي كلام لأقوله لكم، ولكنكم لا تستطيعون أن تحتملون الآن" (يو16: 12)

لذلك لما قال للمفلوج "مغفورة لك خطاياك"، قالوا في قلوبهم "لماذا يتكلم هذا هكذا بتجاديف؟! من يقدر أن يغفر الخطايا إلا الله وحده" (مر2: 6، 7). لذلك قال لهم السيد المسيح "لماذا تفكرون بهذا في قلوبكم. أيهما أيسر أن يقال للمفلوج مغفورة لك خطاياك، أم أن يقال قم أحمل سريرك وامش؟! ولكن لكي تعلموا أن لابن الإنسان سلطاناً على الأرض أن يغفر الخطايا، قال للمفلوج: لك أقول قم، واحمل سريرك واذهب إلى بيتك. فقام للوقت وحمل السرير، وخرج قدام الكل حتى بُهت الجميع ومجدوا الله ... " (مر2: 8 ـ 12).

كذلك لما قال لليهود "أنا والآب واحد" تناولوا حجارة ليرجموه (يو10: 30، 31) متهمين إياه بالتجديف وقائلين له "فإنك وأنت إنسان تجعل نفسك إلهاً" (يو10: 33)

إذن ما كان ممكناً عملياً أن يقول لهم أنه إله، أو أن يقول لهم اعبدوني ولكن الذي حدث هو الآتي:

لم يقل أنه إله، ولكنه اتصف بصفات الله. ولم يقل اعبدوني، لكنه قبِل منهم العبادة.

والأمثلة على ذلك كثيرة جداً. ونحن في هذا المجال سوف لا نذكر ما قاله الإنجيليون الأربعة عن السيد المسيح، ولا ما ورد في رسائل الآباء الرسل، إنما سنورد فقط ما قاله السيد المسيح نفسه عن نفسه، حسب طلب صاحب السؤال. فنورد الأمثلة الآتية:

أولاً، نسب السيد المسيح لنفسه الوجود في كل مكان، وهي صفة من صفات الله وحده:

فقال "حيثما اجتمع اثنان أو ثلاثة باسمي، فهناك أكون في وسطهم" (مت18: 20). والمسيحيون يجتمعون باسمه في كل أنحاء قارات الأرض.
 إذن فهو يعلن عن وجوده في كل مكان.
كذلك قال "ها أنا معكم كل الأيام وإلى انقضاء الدهر" (مت 28: 20). 
وهي عبارة تعطي نفس المعنى السابق.

وبينما قال هذا عن الأرض، قال للص التائب "اليوم تكون معي في الفردوس" (لو23: 43).
إذن هو موجود في الفردوس، كما هو في كل الأرض.

وقال لنيقوديموس "ليس أحد صعد إلى السماء، إلا الذي نزل من السماء، ابن الإنسان الذي هو في السماء" (يو3: 13). أي أنه في السماء، بينما كان يكلم نيقوديموس على الأرض ..

وبالنسبة إلى الأبرار قال إنه يسكن فيهم  هو والآب (يو14: 23). أما عن الإنسان الخاطئ فقال إنه يقف على باب قلبه ويقرع حتى يفتح له (رؤ3: 20)

ونسب نفسه إلى السماء، منها خرج، وله فيها سلطان:

فقال "خرجت من عند الآب، وأتيت إلى العالم" (يو16: 28). وقال إنه يصعد إلى السماء حيث كان أولاً (يو6: 62). وفي سلطانه على السماء قلا لبطرس: 
"وأعطيك مفاتيح ملكوت السموات" (مت16: 19). 
وقال لكل تلاميذه "كل ما تربطونه على الأرض يكون مربوطاً في السماء" (مت18: 18) .. وقال "دُفع إلىَّ كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الأرض" (مت28: 18)

ونسب إلى نفسه مجد الله نفسه: 

فقال "إن ابن الإنسان سوف يأتي في مجد أبيه مع ملائكته. وحينئذ يجازي كل واحد حسب عمله" (مت16: 27). وهو نسب لنفسه مجد الله، والدينونة التي هي عمل الله، والملائكة الذين هم ملائكة الله. وقال أيضاً أنه سيأتي "بمجده وفي مجد الآب" (لو9: 26). وقال أيضاً "من يغلب فسأعطيه أن يجلس معي في عرشي، كما غلبت أنا أيضاً وجلست مع أبي في عرشه" (رؤ3: 21). هل يوجد أكثر من هذا أنه يجلس مع الله في عرشه؟!

كذلك تَقَبَّل من الناس الصلاة والعبادة والسجود:

قال عن يوم الدينونة "كثيرون سيقولون لي في ذلك اليوم: يا رب، يا رب أليس باسمك تنبأنا، وباسمك أخرجنا شياطين، وباسمك صنعنا قوات كثيرة" (مت7: 22). وقَبِلَ من توما أن يقول له "ربي وإلهي، ولم يوبخه على ذلك. بل قال له: "لأنك رأيتني يا توما آمنت. طوبى للذين آمنوا ولم يروا" (يو20: 27 ـ 29). 

كذلك قبل سجود العبادة من المولود أعمى (يو9: 38)، ومن القائد يايرس (مر5: 22) ومن تلاميذه (مت 28: 17) .. ومن كثيرين غيرهم.

وقَبِلَ أن يُدعى رباً. وقال إنه رب السبت (مت12: 8). والأمثلة كثيرة.

*


----------



## Twin (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*

ٍسلام ونعمة للكل
هااااااي أخي مارك

*أولاً *
*مرحباً بك معنا في منتدانا*​*ثانياً* 
*نتمني أن تكون معنا دائماً*​*ثالثاً*


مارك ( ماركوس ) قال:


> _( فتشوا الكتب لانكم تظنون ان لكم فيها حياة ابدية و هى التى تشهد لى )_
> _يو 5 / 39_​_ـ_


 
*وهذه الشهادة تكفينا كأبناء*​


مارك ( ماركوس ) قال:


> سالنى صديقى ...
> 
> لماذا تعبد المسيح ؟؟؟
> 
> ...


 
*وهذا ما أوضحه أخوتي الأفاضل*
*ana 100 100 , riyad*
*فشكراً لهم*​ 


مارك ( ماركوس ) قال:


> *اخى الفاضل ...**اختى الفاضله ...**وكل من يهمه الامر ...*​*انتظرونا بكل الحب الاسبوع المقبل **فى*​*( ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى )*
> 
> ​


*في أنتظارك أخي مارك*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## أستطيع الرد علي الشبهات (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*

قرأت أدلتكم كلها
ولم اجد فيه إلا كلاما محرفا وغير مفهوم الدلالة فمن الممكن أن يفسر علي اوجه كثيرة قد يكون من بينها رأيكم ولكن هنا وقفة
لماذا لم يقولها صراحة انا الله فاعبدوني ولا تعبدوا غيري حتي ولو لاحد تلاميذه
فسوف يقول احد المتفلسفين الحلوين هوه مارضاش يقولها صراحة يا إما عاوز يتوهنا - طب ليه - او خايف من اليهود ليرجموه - طب برضه في اله في الدنيا يخاف من ..........
السؤال هنا انه هناك تضليل منكم لانه الانجيل اصلا انتم قلتم ان اللي كتبه تلاميذ المسيح او كان يوحي اليهم
طب برضه خايف يقولها في الوحي
وشكرااا علي اتساع صدركم


----------



## Twin (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخ أستطيع*



أستطيع الرد علي الشبهات قال:


> قرأت أدلتكم كلها
> ولم اجد فيه إلا كلاما محرفا وغير مفهوم الدلالة


 
*هذا يعود لعقليتك ومدي أستعابك*​ 


أستطيع الرد علي الشبهات قال:


> فمن الممكن أن يفسر علي اوجه كثيرة قد يكون من بينها رأيكم ولكن هنا وقفة
> لماذا لم يقولها صراحة انا الله فاعبدوني ولا تعبدوا غيري حتي ولو لاحد تلاميذه
> فسوف يقول احد المتفلسفين الحلوين هوه مارضاش يقولها صراحة يا إما عاوز يتوهنا - طب ليه - او خايف من اليهود ليرجموه - طب برضه في اله في الدنيا يخاف من ..........
> السؤال هنا انه هناك تضليل منكم لانه الانجيل اصلا انتم قلتم ان اللي كتبه تلاميذ المسيح او كان يوحي اليهم
> طب برضه خايف يقولها في الوحي


 
*بص يا حبيبي أنا مش هجري وراك في كل الأسئله*
*أفتح موضوع وورينا شطرتك وأدلتك يا أستطيع الرد علي الشبهات*
*في سؤال خاص ونشوف فين التضليل يا أخ*
*وبلاش فتحته الصدر والكلام الذي ليس له أدله *
*كلام وبس*
*وعجبي*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## lasthob (9 مايو 2007)

يا عباد المسيح اريد سؤال ممن وعاه فيا عجب على قبر ضم ربا والاعجب منه بطن قد حواه وعاش فيها من الظلمات 9 شهور وشك الفرج مخلوق ضعيفا صغير فاتحا للثدى فاه فهل هذا حقا ربا ؟

لو ان المسيح عليه السلام ربنا فالاحق بالالوهيه هو ادم عليه السلام فان كان المسيح ولد من انثى فقط فان ادام ولد بدون زكر ولا انثى فهل يكون ابن الله؟


----------



## Christian Knight (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*



lasthob قال:


> لو ان المسيح عليه السلام ربنا فالاحق بالالوهيه هو ادم عليه السلام فان كان المسيح ولد من انثى فقط فان ادام ولد بدون زكر ولا انثى فهل يكون ابن الله؟



*ومن قال لك يا مسلم اننا نعبد المسيح لمجرد انه ولد من عذراء؟؟
فنحن نعبد المسيح لانه الله الذى خلقنا وخلق كل شىء وتجسد لاجلنا وفدانا وليس بسبب ولادته المعجزية فقط
اما ادم فهو مجرد بشر مثلى ومثلك*


----------



## Twin (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااي أخ *l*asthob*

*أولاً *
*مرحباً بك معنا*​*ثانياً*



lasthob قال:


> يا عباد المسيح اريد سؤال ممن وعاه فيا عجب على قبر ضم ربا والاعجب منه بطن قد حواه وعاش فيها من الظلمات 9 شهور وشك الفرج مخلوق ضعيفا صغير فاتحا للثدى فاه فهل هذا حقا ربا ؟


 
*لا إله الآ المسح*
*الي متي ستظل هذه الأفكار الصفوله بعقولك*​ 


lasthob قال:


> لو ان المسيح عليه السلام ربنا فالاحق بالالوهيه هو ادم عليه السلام فان كان المسيح ولد من انثى فقط فان ادام ولد بدون زكر ولا انثى فهل يكون ابن الله؟


 
لا تعليق​ 
*وليكون بركة*​
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## THE GALILEAN (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*

حتى لو قال شخص انه لديه قدرات خارقة وانه وانه ولكن لم يثبت هذا فكيف يكون صادق

ولكن لا السيد المسيح لم يعتمد على القول فقط بل على الفعل لانه يعلم ان الجنس البشري يؤمن بما تراه العين وما تسمعه الاذن عن شهادة شخص راى قوة وعظمة شخص آخر

لانه قال

يوحنا5 :36 واما انا فلي شهادة اعظم من يوحنا.لان الاعمال التي اعطاني الآب لاكملها هذه الاعمال بعينها التي انا اعملها هي تشهد لي ان الآب قد ارسلني.

يوحنا10 :25 اجابهم يسوع اني قلت لكم ولستم تؤمنون.الاعمال التي انا اعملها باسم ابي هي تشهد لي.

يقول " قلت لكم ولستم تؤمنون " لان الجنس البشري لا يؤمن فقط بالاقوال في حدث يوجد فيه شخص يزعم انه لديه قوى خارقة وانه المسيح المخلص, القول لم يكفي لذلك لم يعتمد السيد المسيح على ان يقول ولكن ان يفعل لذلك قال " الاعمال التي انا اعملها "

بمعنى اذا لا تريدون ان تؤمنوا في آمنوا بالاعمال التي تشهد لي

فالسائل يطلب نص صريح يقول فيه المسيح انا الله فاعبدوني 

فهنا اسال السائل لو قال السيد المسيح انا الله فاعبدوني هل كنت لتؤمن بانه الله ؟

ام لا تكتفي بالقول ؟

اذا كنت لا تكتفي بالقول فلماذا تطلب القول ؟

اليس من المفضل ان تطلب الاعمال ؟

وها هو السيد المسيح اثبت بالاعمال انه الله الظاهر في الجسد لانه يعلم ان الجنس البشري لا يؤمن فقط بالكلام


----------



## الحياه (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

 صديقى ( مارك ) سؤالك وجيه .

 الكتاب المقدس لم يذكر ان المسيح قال ( انا الله فاعبدونى )

 واذا سئلت يقولون لك نعم قال  ( انا الله فاعبدونى )



 و اذا قلت لهم اين موجوده هذه الجمله يقولون هذا الكلام معناه ( انا الله فاعبدونى )
 اذن السؤال هو:

 لماذا لم يقل ( انا الله فاعبدونى ) ؟  وتنتهى القضيه. بدلا ان يظن اي انسان مالم يقله المسيح . فيصبح هذا مجرد ظن يمكن ان يكون صحيحا او خاطئا .


----------



## Christian Knight (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*



الحياه قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> صديقى ( مارك ) سؤالك وجيه .
> 
> ...



*الاخ رياض رد على كلامك هذا بالتفصيل فى الصفحة الاولى, ده غير ان اقوال المسيح واضحة وصريحة وتثبت الوهيته بما لا يدع مجالا للظن.*


----------



## الحياه (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*

 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

  نفس الكلام لاشىء جديد !

  يقول صديقى ( christian ) الاخ رياض رد على كلامك لنرى ماذا قال الاخ رياض

  لو قال عن نفسه إنه إله، لرجموه. ولو قال للناس اعبدوني لرجموه أيضاً، وانتهت رسالته قبل أن تبدأ .. إن الناس لا يحتملون مثل هذا الأمر. بل هو نفسه قال لتلاميذه "عندي كلام لأقوله لكم، ولكنكم لا تستطيعون أن تحتملون الآن" (يو16: 12)

 السؤال هو:

 1- هل هناك دليل فى الكتاب المقدس يقول  

 (  لو قال عن نفسه إنه إله، لرجموه. ولو قال للناس اعبدوني لرجموه أيضاً، )

 واذا لايوجد دليل فهذا رجم بالغيب و افتراء على المسيح.

 2- ولو احضرت دليلا ( ولن تستطيع ذلك ) اليس المسيح هو اله لماذا اذن يخاف

  من البشر ؟

 اذن الاخ رياض قال بالحرف الواحد ( لم يقل أنه إله، ولكنه اتصف بصفات الله. ولم يقل اعبدوني، )  يا ( christian ) لا داعى ان تلف و تدور لان الاجابه ثابته.


----------



## Christian Knight (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*

*عزيزى حياة,
رياض اجاب بالعقل والمنطق على شبهتك وفندها فلا داعى للجدل لمجرد الجدل لانه بالعقل والمنطق لو قال انه الله لرجموه لان عقوبة التجديف هى الموت*


----------



## الحياه (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*

 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

 صديقى و عزيزى ( christian ) انت الان تكلمنى عن العقل و المنطق وهذا ما 

 اريده منك اذن :

 1- هل الاب ارسل المسيح كى يصلب ويفتديكم ؟  اذا الاجابه ( لا ) اذن لماذا 

 ارسل ؟   اذا الاجابه ( نعم ) الى السؤال الثانى

 2- هل المسيح كان يعلم انه يصلب ؟ اذا الاجابه ( لا ) اذن كيف هو من اجزاء 

الله الثلاثه التى تكون الله ولايعلم انه سيصلب ؟ اذا الاجابه ( نعم ) السؤال 

المهم.

 3- طالما انه يعلم انه اله وسيصلب فى جميع الظروف سواء علم اليهود لم لا 

  لماذا لم يقول ( انا الله فاعبدونى )؟

 انت تقول يا  صديقى و عزيزى ( christian ) ان عقوبه التجديف هى الموت لكن 

 الم يخطر على بالك انه اله والمفروض انه يعلم انه ميت.  فاين عقولكم

 ارجوا من جميع المسيحيين المشاركه وشكرا لكم


----------



## Christian Knight (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*



الحياه قال:


> 3- طالما انه يعلم انه اله وسيصلب فى جميع الظروف سواء علم اليهود لم لا
> 
> لماذا لم يقول ( انا الله فاعبدونى )؟
> 
> ...



*ببساطة لان المسيح حدد بمشيئته الالهية ساعة معينة لاتمام الفداء ولم يكن يريد ان يقتله اليهود قبلها

ويا ريت بلاش تسألنا اين عقولنا يا اخ حياة لانك مسلم وتؤمن بمحمد يعنى اللى بيته من ازاز...............*


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*



الحياه قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> صديقى و عزيزى ( christian ) انت الان تكلمنى عن العقل و المنطق وهذا ما
> اريده منك اذن :
> ...


 
1- نعم الاب ارسل الابن ليصلب​لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية. لأن لم يرسل الله ابنه إلى العالم ليدين العالم، بل ليخلص به العالم. الذي يؤمن به لا يدان، والذي لا يؤمن قد دين لأنه لم يؤمن باسم ابن الله الوحيد» (يوحنا3: 16). 

2- نعم كان يعلم ويوجد الكثير من النصوص:​ 

*مِنْ ذ لِكَ الوَقْتِ ابْتَدَأَ يَسُوعُ يُظْهِرُ لِتَلَامِيذِهِ أَنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَذْهَبَ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ وَيَتَأَلَّمَ كَثِيراً مِنَ الشُّيُوخِ وَرُؤَسَاءِ الكَهَنَةِ وَالكَتَبَةِ**، **وَيُقْتَلَ**، **وَفِي اليَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومَ الإنجيل بحسب متّى 16 :21.*

*فِيمَا هُمْ يَتَرَدَّدُونَ فِي الجَلِيلِ قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ : ا بْنُ الإِنْسَانِ سَوْفَ يُسَلَّمُ إِلَى أَيْدِي النَّاسِ فَيَقْتُلُونَهُ**، **وَفِي اليَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومُ الإنجيل بحسب متّى 17 :22 و23.*

*وَلَمَّا أَكْمَلَ يَسُوعُ هذِهِ الأَقْوَالَ كُلَّهَا قَالَ لِتَلَامِيذِهِ : تَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّهُ بَعْدَ يَوْمَيْنِ يَكُونُ الفِصْحُ**، **وَا بْنُ الإِنْسَانِ يُسَلَّمُ لِيُصْلَبَ الإنجيل بحسب متّى 26 :1 و2.*

*وَابْتَدَأَ يُعَلِّمُهُمْ أَنَّ ا بْنَ الإِنْسَانِ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَتَأَلَّمَ كَثِيراً**، **وَيُرْفَضَ مِنَ الشُّيُوخِ وَرُؤَسَاءِ الكَهَنَةِ وَالكَتَبَةِ**، **وَيُقْتَلَ**، **وَبَعْدَ ثَلَاثَةِ أَيَّامٍ يَقُومُ الإنجيل بحسب مرقس 8 :31.*

*كَانَ يُعَلِّمُ تَلَامِيذَهُ وَيَقُولُ لَهُمْ إِنَّ ا بْنَ الإِنْسَانِ يُسَلَّمُ إِلَى أَيْدِي النَّاسِ فَيَقْتُلُونَهُ**، **وَبَعْدَ أَنْ يُقْتَلَ يَقُومُ فِي اليَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ الإنجيل بحسب مرقس 9 :31.*

*هَا نَحْنُ صَاعِدُونَ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ**، **وَا بْنُ الإِنْسَانِ يُسَلَّمُ إِلَى رُؤَسَاءِ الكَهَنَةِ وَالكَتَبَةِ**، **فَيَحْكُمُونَ عَلَيْهِ بِالمَوْتِ**، **وَيُسَلِّمُونَهُ إِلَى الأُمَمِ**، **فَيَهْزَأُونَ بِهِ وَيَجْلِدُونَهُ وَيَتْفُلُونَ عَلَيْهِ وَيَقْتُلُونَهُ**، **وَفِي اليَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومُ الإنجيل بحسب مرقس 10 :33-34.*

*يَنْبَغِي أَنَّ ا بْنَ الإِنْسَانِ يَتَأَلَّمُ كَثِيراً**، **وَيُرْفَضُ مِنَ الشُّيُوخِ وَرُؤَسَاءِ الكَهَنَةِ وَالكَتَبَةِ**، **وَيُقْتَلُ**، **وَفِي اليَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومُ الإنجيل بحسب لوقا 9 :22.*

*وَكَمَا رَفَعَ مُوسَى الحَيَّةَ فِي البَرِّيَّةِ ه كَذَا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُرْفَعَ ا بْنُ الإِنْسَانِ**، **لِكَيْ لَا يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ الإنجيل بحسب يوحنّا 3 :14-15.*


*3- المسيح لم يقلها ليس خوف يا عزيزي بل لانه سيكون تكبر من السيد المسيح وهو قال عن نفسه انه متواضع*​قال المسيح إن روحه الإنسانية ملكه وتحت سلطانه:
فقال لليهود*: 
«ليس أحد يأخذها (نفسي) مني، بل أضعها أنا من ذاتي. لي سلطان أن أضعها ولي سلطان أيضًا أن آخذها» (يوحنا10: 17). *​*
*
حقيقة يعملها الجميع، ويُعلِّم بها الكتاب المقدس أيضًا، أنه «ليس لإنسان سلطان على الروح» (جامعة8: 8). أما المسيح فكان له السلطان على روحه، نظرًا لأنه لم يكن مجرد إنسان. وهو لم يقل ذلك فقط، بل نفذه أيضًا، فلقد مات ليس لأن قواه نفدت، أو لأن السر الإلهي خرج منه، بل يقول الوحي: «فصرخ يسوع بصوت عظيم، وأسلم الروح» (متى27: 50). لاحظ عبارة ”أسلم الروح“، وهي عيارة – نظرًا لأهميتها - تكرر ذكرها في البشائر الأربع (متى27: 50؛ مرقس15: 37؛ لوقا23: 46؛ يوحنا19: 30). 
وفي إنجيل يوحنا الذي يحدثنا عن المسيح ابن الله، يذكر شيئا جميلاً عن المسيح، فيقول إنه ”نكس رأسه، وأسلم الروح“. فليس أن روحه خرجت، ورأسه تدلدلت، بل إنه أولا نكس رأسه، استعدادًا للموت الذي كان سيدخله بكامل إرادته، ثم أسلم الروح.
ولذلك فإن استفانوس الشهيد الأول في المسيحية لحظة موته قال للمسيح: «أيها الرب يسوع اقبل روحي» (أعمال 7: 59)، وأما المسيح فإنه عند موته قال: «يا أبتاه في يديك *أستودع* روحي». ذلك لأن استفانوس مجرد إنسان، ولكن المسيح قَبِل أن يصير إنسانًا، وهم ليس مجرد إنسان، كما ذكرنا مرارًا، بل هو الله وإنسان في آن​


----------



## مارك ( ماركوس ) (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*

*سلام الرب يسوع مع جميعكم ...*

*انا اسف للتأخير بالموضوع لاسباب متعلقه بالخدمة ...*

*اشكر كل الاخوة الذين تفضلوا بالرد ...*

*ولاكن اسمحوا لى ان اوضح شئ مهم .*

*اننى لم اقصد البته ان اقول ان المسيح اعلن انه الاه .*

*بل كل ما اقصده ان اوضح لصديقى ولكل الموجودين هنا وكل من يهمه الامر .*

*ان كل من قراء الانجيل ولم يفهم بقلبه او يستنتج بعقله ان المسيح اعلن مرارا وتكرارا*

*وكشف عن شخصيته . ان اساعده فى كشف هذه الحقيقة الؤكده ...*

*وعموما شكرا لكم جميعا ...*

*و اليكم الان بعض ما ورد فى هذا الشأن ...*


----------



## مارك ( ماركوس ) (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*

*اشكر كل الاخوة الذين تفضلوا ب الرد . هذة با لفعل هى الحقيقه وهى*
*ان السيد المسيح اعلن مرارا وتكرارا . انه هو الله*
*ولاكن اسمحوا لى ايها الاخوة الاحباء ان اضيف بعض الدلائل لانال بركة*
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
_*كما اعلن عن نفسه*_​*الحق اقول لكم قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن *
*يوحنا 8 ــ 58*
*عبارة انا كائن تعنى فى الاصل العبرانى ـ لغة العهد القديم* ـ
_*ايجو ايمى ــ egw eimi* _
*اى ــ انا الله . انا الرب .انا هو . انا يهوه . انا كائن* 
*وهذه العبارة اختص الله بها نفسه لكى يعلن بها ذاته فى العهد القديم*
*وقد صرح بها لموسى الكليم حينما قال *
*ـ اهيه الذى اهيه . وقال هكذا تقول لبنى اسرائيل اهيه ـ اي ايجو ايمى ـ ارسلنى اليكم*
*خروج 3ـ13*
*وفى نفس الاصحاح يقول *
*هكذا تقول لبنى اسرائيل يهوه ـ اى ايجو ايمى ـ اله ابائكم*
*خروج 3 ـ 15*
*وكلمة يهوه تعنى فى الاصل العبرانى ــ رب الجنود *
*ويسوع فى العهد الجديد تعنى ـ الرب المخاص *
*وعبارة انا كائن . انا هو ـ ايجو ايمى ـ التى اختص الله بها نفسه فى العهد القديم*
*قد وردت فى انجيل يوحنا وحده 21 مرة على لسان المسيح*
*نذكر البعض منها*
*ان لم تؤمنوا انى انا هو ـ ايجو ايمى ـ تموتون فى خطاياكم*
*يوحنا 8 ـ 24*
*وفى البستان عندما سائل المسيح الجنود قال لهم *
*من تطلبون . قالوا له يسوع الناصرى . فال لهم يسوع انا هو ـ ايجو ايمى ـ*
*ويعلق البشير على ذلك بالقول انهم رجعوا الى الوراء وسقطوا على الارض*
*يوحنا 18 ـ 4*
*نكتفى بهذا القدر وننتقل لدليل اخر*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*عبارات فى العهد الجديد عن*
* السيد المسيح وردت فى العهد القديم بفم الله*
*ونذكر بعضها*
*فاخرج الارواح بكلمه وجميع المرضى شفاهم = لكى يتم ما قيل بأشعياء*
*القائل . هو اخذ اسقامنا وحمل امراضنا*
*متى 8 ـ 16 و 17*
*وهذا ما ورد فى اشعياء*
*لكن احزاننا حملها . واوجاعنا تحملها*
*اشعياء 53 ـ 4*
*وفى متى ايضا قال *
*لو علمتم ما هو . انى اريد رحمه لا زبيحه*
*متى 12 ـ 7*
*وهذه الايه وردت فى هوشع *
*انى اريد رحمه لا زبيحه ومعرفة الله اكثر من محرقات*
*هوشع 6 ـ 6*
*وايضا فى متى *
*ولما رائ الجموع تحنن عليهم . اذ كانوا منزعجين ومنطرحين . كغنم لا راعى لها*
*متى 9 ـ 63*
*وقد جاء هكذا فى سفر العدد*
*لكى لا تكون جماعة الرب كالغنم التى لا راعى لها*
*سفر العدد 27 ـ 17*
*وقد اعلن المسيح صراحة انه راحة للنفوس كما ورد فى متى*
*احملوا نيرى عليكم ... فتجدوا راحة لنفوسكم*
*متى 11 ــ 29*
*وهذا ما قد اعلنه الله من قبل فى سفر ارميا*
*واسالوا عن السبل القديمه . اين هو الطريق الصالح ؟ وسيروا فيه فتجدوا راحة لنفوسكم*
*ارميا 6 ــ 16*
*وعلى هذا النحو كان يعلن المسيح انه هو رب العهد القديم . الرب الازلى والسرمدى*
*وقد اعطى لبطرس سلطه وموهبة لا يقدر احد ان يعطيهما الا الله وحده *
*فقد جاء فى متى *
*واعطيك مفاتيح ملكوت السماوات . فكل ما تربطه على الارض يكون*
*مربوطا فى السماوات . وكل ما تحله على الارض يكون محلولا فى السماوات*
*متى 16 ـ 19*
*وفيما العجب فقد اعطى اله نفس الموهبه من قبل فى العهد القديمالياقيم ابن حلقيا*
*واجعل مفاتيح بيت داود على كتفيه . فيفتح وليس من يغلق . ويغلق وليس من يفتح*
*اشعياء 22 ــ22*
*هل هذا يعنى ان المسيح مجرد انسان حاشا فهو يتصرف بملكوته حسبما يرى*
*سواء فى القديم او الجديد فهو مسيح امس واليوم والغد*
*نكتفى بهذا القدر وننتقل لدليل اخر*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*هو الله اذ قبل السجود*​*هو الذى قال فى الانجيل *
*مكتوب للرب الهك تسجد واياه وحده تعبد*
*متى 4 ـ10*
*هذه وصيه قد اوصى الله بها فى العهد القديم وردت فى سفر الخروج 20 ـ 3 و 4 و 5*
*وايضا فى سفر تثنيه 6 ـ 13*
*واذ كان المسيح قد صرح بان السجود لله وحده . فقد قبل السجود من الجميع*
*المجوس ـــــــ يوم مولده ــــــ*
*واتوا الى البيت وراؤا الصبى مع مريم امه فخروا وسجدوا له*
*متى 2 ـ 11*
*اثناء الخدمه ــــــــ من رئيس المجمع ـــــــ*
*واذا واحد من رؤساء المجمع اسمه يا يرس جاء ولما راه خر عند قدميه*
*مرقس 5 ـ 22 و متى 9 ـ 18 و لوقا 8 ـ 41*
*التلاميذ فى السفينه *
*والذين فى السفينه جاؤا وسجدوا له قائلين . بالحقيقة انت ابن الله*
*متى 14 ـ 33*
*امراءة كان بابنتها روح نجس سمعت به فأتت وخرت عند قدميه*
*مرقس  7 ـ 25*
*وخر على وجهه عند رجليه شاكرا له وكان سامريا*
*لوقا 17 ـ 16*
*وهناك ايضا الكثير منها ما ورد فى *
*متى 17 ـ 14 و15 و يوحنا 9 ـ 38 و يوحنا 12 ـ 3 *
*و متى 8 ـ 2 و مرقس 1 ـ 40 و لوقا 5 ـ 12*
*ولاكن نكتفى بهذا القدر . هيا بنا لنرى دليل اخر*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*انه يغفر الخطايا *​*وقد يعلم الجميع ان مغفرة الخطايا بيد الله وحده*
*وهذا ما شهد به اليهود*
*من يقدر ان يغفر خطايا الا الله وحده*
*مرقس 5 ـ 7 و لوقا 5 ـ 21 و 7 ـ 49*
*وهذا ما جاء فى سفر اشعياء *
*انا انا هو ـ ايجو ايمى ـ الماحى ذنوبك لاجل نفسى . وخطاياك لا اذكرها*
*اشعياء 43 ـ 25*
*وقد برزت الايات الكثيرة التى اظهرت سيادة المسيح وسلطانه لمغفرة الخطايا*
*نذكر منها *
*فلما رائ ايمانهم قال للمفلوج . ثق يا بنى . مغفورة لك خطاياك*
*متى 9 ـ 2 و مرقس 2 ـ 5 و لوقا 5 ـ 20*
*ثم قال لها . مغفورة لك خطاياك لوقا 7 ـ 48*
*وقد غفر للص اليمين جميع خطاياه بل والاكثر من ذلك انه صرح علانية *
*انه سيكون اليوم فى فردوس النعيم الابدى *
*الحق اقول لك . انك اليوم تكون معى فى الفردوس*
*لوقا 23 ـ 43*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*اخى الفاضل قال المسيح *​*كثيرون سيقولون لى فى ذلك اليوم . يارب يارب*
*متى 7 ـ 22*
*قال له اللص *
*اذكرنى يارب*
*لوقا 23 ـ 42*
*قال له توما *
*ربى والهى*
*يوحنا 20 ـ 28*
*ونحن قد امنا بذلك *
*وانت من تقول عنه ؟؟؟*​


----------



## mawad (17 مايو 2007)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

تاني ايجو ايمي

يا استاذ مارك ايجو ايمي معناها 

I am  =  أنا أكون

وبعدين بطرس قال ايجو ايمي

والأعمي قل ايجو ايمي

وجبريل قال ايجو ايمي​


----------



## steven gerrard (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*



mawad قال:


> تاني ايجو ايمي
> 
> يا استاذ مارك ايجو ايمي معناها
> 
> ...




لا مطلعناش المعنى المقصود يا مواد تعالى نشوف سترونج بيقول ايه وركز
εἰμί
eimi
i-mee'
First person singular present indicative; a prolonged form of a primary and defective verb; *I exist* (used only when emphatic): - am, have been, X it is I, was.
شوفت الكلام الاحمر
شوفه كويس يمكن تفهم
لو جبت اى طفل بيعرف انجليزى وقلتله *I exist معناها ايه
هايقولك معناها 

أنا كائن

Was **γενέσθαι**  , I am  ἐγώ εἰμι

من المُهمِ مُلاحَظَة الفرق بين الفعلين. حياة إبراهيم كَانتْ تحت شروطِ الوقتِ، وكَانَ لها  بِداية دنيوية. لِذلك،  إبراهيم جاء إلى الوجود، أَو  ولد** (  γενέσθαι  **). 

حياة السيد المسيح مِنْ وإلى الخلودِ. لِذلك فان الصيغة هنا  للوجودِ الخالدِ المُطلقِ، لذلك فالمعنى هو أَنا كائن  **ἐγώ εἰμι** 

ولتوضيح القصد لنرى التفسير بالاسفل

*
تعالى بقه نحط النص الكامل علشان نشوف التدليس الاسلامى للتفاسير

Joh 8:56  أَبُوكُمْ إِبْرَاهِيمُ تَهَلَّلَ بِأَنْ يَرَى يَوْمِي فَرَأَى وَفَرِحَ». 
Joh 8:57  فَقَالَ لَهُ الْيَهُودُ: «لَيْسَ لَكَ خَمْسُونَ سَنَةً بَعْدُ أَفَرَأَيْتَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ؟» 
Joh 8:58  قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَنَا كَائِنٌ». 

المسيح له المجد بيقولوهم ان ابوكم ابراهيم شاف يومى هذا ففرح

فقالوله ازاى ابراهيم اللى هوه من الآف السنين يبقى شافك وانت ماكملتش 50 سنه

*ازاى تبقى شفته*

فقالهم
الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَنَا كَائِن

نشوف بقه التفاسير اللى صح بتقول ايه


v* لماذا لم يقل:" قبل أن كان إبراهيم أنا كنت" بل  "**أنا الكائن"... يستخدم المسيح هذا التعبير ليعني استمرار الكائن فوق كل  زمان.** لهذا حُسب هذا التعبير تجديفًا.*
* القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم​ *
*v لتزنوا الكلمات، ولتتعرفوا على السرّ. "**قبل أن  يكون (يُخلق was made) أنا كائن". لتفهموا  أن "خُلق" تشير إلى الخلق البشري، أما "**أنا كائن" فتشير إلى الجوهر الإلهي.  لم يقل: "قبل أن يكون (was) أنا كنت"، ذاك  الذي لم يُخلق إلاَّ بي أنا الكائن. ولم يقل "قبل أن يُخلق إبراهيم أنا خُلقت"...  لتميزوا بين الخالق والمخلوق.*
* القديس أغسطينوس​ *
*v "أنا كائن" في الحاضر، لأن اللاهوت ليس فيه ماضٍ  ولا زمن المستقبل بل دائمًا "**كائن" إذ لم يقل: "أنا كنت قبل إبراهيم". 
*​
====================================
====================================

نقطة تانية فى غاية الاهمية 

أَبُوكُمْ إِبْرَاهِيمُ تَهَلَّلَ بِأَنْ يَرَى يَوْمِي فَرَأَى وَفَرِحَ



لانه منذ البدء اُعلن ان نسل المرأه يسحق راس الحية

وقال الله لابراهيم 
 «بِذَاتِي اقْسَمْتُ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ انِّي مِنْ اجْلِ انَّكَ فَعَلْتَ هَذَا الامْرَ وَلَمْ تُمْسِكِ ابْنَكَ وَحِيدَكَ 
ابَارِكُكَ مُبَارَكَةً وَاكَثِّرُ نَسْلَكَ تَكْثِيرا كَنُجُومِ السَّمَاءِ وَكَالرَّمْلِ الَّذِي عَلَى شَاطِئِ الْبَحْرِ وَيَرِثُ نَسْلُكَ بَابَ اعْدَائِهِ 

هذا عندما لم يمسك ابراهيم ابنه اسحق عن الرب

فقال ابراهيم فى هذا الموضع

 فَدَعَا ابْرَاهِيمُ اسْمَ ذَلِكَ الْمَوْضِعِ «يَهْوَهْ يِرْاهْ». حَتَّى انَّهُ يُقَالُ الْيَوْمَ: «فِي جَبَلِ الرَّبِّ يُرَى». 


لقد ظهر الرب لابراهيم فى ذلك الموضع وغالبا فقد فسر لابراهيم ما حدث وان مافعله هو رمز للفداء
الذى آمن به ابراهيم 

ولذا فان ذلك الموضع الذى ظهر فيه الرب لابراهيم هو الموضع المقدس

جبل  الْمُرِيَّا 

اقام سليمان هيكل الرب المقدس

كما اننا لو لاحظنا ان الرب امر ابراهيم بذبح ابنه اسحق وبعد 3 ايام اراه الرب الموضع وايضا فداه بكبش

وهذا ما حدث فى اشارة تامة للفداء حيث صلب المسيح وقام بعد 3 ايام وتم الفداء

لذا فقد راى ابراهيم يوم الرب الجديد ( فى شخص المسيح )
كما اعلن له فى القدم ( يوم ظهر له الرب بعد فداء اسحق )

*ففرح ابراهيم وتهلل لانه راى يوم الرب الذى تمت فيه النبؤة

وتهلل لانه راى عهد الرب الذى تحقق بالفداء*


النصوص واضحه لكن للاسف المسلمين بيخدعوا انفسهم وبيقولوا ان اليهود مش فهموه ولا احنا كلام المسيح

​


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*



mawad قال:


> تاني ايجو ايمي
> يا استاذ مارك ايجو ايمي معناها
> I am  =  أنا أكون
> وبعدين بطرس قال ايجو ايمي
> ...


 
عزيزي الفاضل اظن انه تناقشنا بهذا الموضوع من قبل وردنا عليك لكن انت لا تريد ان تفهم 


«الحق الحق أقول لكم قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن». (يوحنا8: 58و59). ​دعني قبل أن أذكُر لك معناها، أذكِّرك بما قاله يوحنا المعمدان عن المسيح: «إن الذي يأتي بعدي صار قدامي لأنه كان قبلي» (يوحنا1: 15). ومعروف أن يوحنا ولد قبل المسيح بنحو ستة أشهر، وهذا معنى قول المعمدان «الذي يأتي بعدي». لكن المعمدان يقول عن هذا الشخص: «صار قدامي، لأنه كان قبلي». فكيف يمكننا فهم أن المسيح الذي ولد بعد يوحنا المعمدان بنحو ستة أشهر، كان قبل يوحنا، إن لم نضع في الاعتبار لاهوت المسيح؟ 
والآن ما الذي يعنيه قول المسيح: ”أنا كائن“ قبل إبراهيم. لاحظ أن المسيح لا يقول لليهود: ” قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كنت“، بل أرجو أن تلاحظ عظمة قول المسيح: «قبل أن يكون إبراهيم، *”أنا كائن*“». إنها كينونة لا علاقة لها بالزمن، كينونة دائمة!
إن عبارة ”أنا كائن“ تعادل تماما القول ”أنا الله“ أو ”أنا الرب“ أو ”أنا يهوه“ الذي هو اسم الجلالة بحسب التوراة العبرية. فهذا التعبير ”أنا كائن“ هو بحسب الأصل اليوناني الذي كتب به العهد الجديد ”إجو آيمي“، وتعني الواجب الوجود والدائم، الأزلي والأبدي. فمن يكون ذلك سوى الله؟ 
عندما ظهر الرب لموسى في العليقة، وطلب أن يرسله إلى بني إسرائيل، وقدم موسى العديد من الاعتراضات، كان أحد تلك الاعتراضات «فقال موسى لله ها أنا آتي إلى بني إسرائيل وأقول لهم إله آبائكم أرسلني إليكم، فإذا قالوا لي ما اسمه، فماذا أقول لهم؟ فقال الله لموسى: ”أهيه الذي أهيه“. وقال هكذا تقول لبني إسرائيل ”أهيه“ أرسلني إليكم» (خر3: 13، 14). وعندما تُرجم العهد القديم إلى اللغة اليونانية، وهي تلك الترجمة المعروفة باسم الترجمة السبعينية، فقد تُرجم اسم الجلالة ”أهيه“، إلى ”إجو آيمي“. نفس الكلمة التي استخدمها المسيح مع اليهود عندما قال لهم: ”أنا كائن“!
وعبارة ”أنا كائن“ مشتقة من الفعل ”أكون“، والذي منه جاء اسم الجلالة ”يهوه“. وقد تكررت هذه العبارة ”إجو آيمي“ عن المسيح في إنجيل يوحنا 21 مرة (3×7*). كأن المسيح يرى في نفسه بحسب ما أعلن عن ذاته، أنه هو ذات الإله القديم الذي ظهر لموسى في العليقة في جبل حوريب. والذي أرسل موسى ليخرج بني إسرائيل من أرض مصر. *​*
*ومن ضمن مرات استخدام المسيح لهذا الاسم عن نفسه، هي ما قاله المسيح في هذا الأصحاح عينه لليهود: «إن لم تؤمنوا أني ”أنا هو“ (إجو آيمي) تموتون في خطاياكم» (يوحنا8: 24). 
ومرة أخرى لما تحدث لتلاميذه عن خيانة يهوذا الإسخريوطي قبل حدوثها، فقال: «أقول لكم الآن قبل أن يكون (أي قبل أن تتم الأحداث)، حتى متى كان تؤمنون أني أنا هو ”إجو آيمي“ (أي أنا الله، علام الغيوب)» (يوحنا13: 19).
وفي حادثة إلقاء القبض على المسيح في البستان، عندما سأل المسيح الذين أتوا للقبض عليه: من تطلبون؟ قالوا له يسوع الناصرى. قال لهم يسوع: ”أنا هو“ (أي ”إجو آيمي“). ويعلق البشير على ذلك بالقول إنهم رجعوا إلى الوراء وسقطوا على الأرض (يوحنا18: 4). فهم لم يقدروا أن يقفوا أمام مجد شخصه!
إن هذا الإعلان الذي ذكره المسيح في يوحنا 8: 58 يعتبر أعظم الأدلة والبراهين على لاهوت المسيح بحيث لو أنه ليس لدينا في كل الكتاب سوى هذا الإعلان لكان يكفي، ولو أنه لدينا العديد من البراهين كما سنرى الآن. 
ولقد فهم اليهود جيدًا ماذا كان المسيح يقصد من هذه الأقوال، ولم بكن ممكنًا التجاوب مع ذلك الإعلان العظيم إلا بأسلوب من اثنين، إما أن ينحنوا أمامه بالسجود باعتباره الله، أو أن يعتبروه مجدفًا. وللأسف هم اختاروا الأسلوب الثاني المدمر لهم! ويذكر البشير أن اليهود عندما سمعوا من المسيح هذا الإعلان «رفعوا حجارة ليرجموه، أما يسوع فاختفى، وخرج من الهيكل مجتازًا في وسطهم، ومضى هكذا»، مما يدل على أنهم فهموا ما كان يعنيه المسيح تمامًا، أنه هو الله.
يا للعار، فلقد أعطاهم المسيح فرصة في أول الفصل أن يرجموا المرأة الزانية، بشرط أن يكون الشخص الذي سيرجمها بلا خظية، أي لم يقع في الفعل ذاته، فلم يستطيعوا، وخرجوا هاربين من ضيائه، ولكنهم الآن انحنوا لا ليسجدوا له، بل انحنوا يلتقطون الحجارة، لا ليرجموا بها الزانية، ولا حتى لكي يرجموا موسى، كما حاول آباؤهم الأشرار، بل ليرجموا ذاك الذي ظهر لموسى وقال له: ”أنا أهيه“ ”إجو آيمي“!​


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*

*" أهيه الذى أهيه ، وقال هكذا تقول لبنى إسرائيل أهيه أرسلنى إليكم " *[ خروج 3 : 14 ] .



سأل موسى الله، عندما ظهر له بلهيب نار في العليقة عن أسمه: " فقال موسى لله ها أنا آتى إلى بني إسرائيل وأقول لهم إله آبائهم أرسلني إليكم. فإذا قالوا ما أسمه فماذا أقول لهم؟" (خر3 :13).
والاسم في القديم لم يكن مجرد علامة (Lable) للشخص، بل يدل في الأغلب عن خواص وجوهر وصفات صاحبه، وعلى معناه(1). وهناك أداتان في العبرية للسؤال عن الاسم:
" ماه –mah " ,HGJD تساوى في العربية "ما – what" "ما أسمه ". وتسأل عن خاصية وصفه وجوهر الشخص، أو عن حادثه هامه ارتبطت بشخصه(2).
"مى – mi" والتي تساوى في العربية " من " وتسأل عن نسب الشخص أو بعض ملامحه الخارجية (3).
وقد استخدم موسى النبي الأولى " ما اسمه "، لأنه أراد أن يعرف أكثر من مجرد الاسم، أراد أن يعرف جوهر الاسم ومغزاه وخواصه وصفاته. فأجابه الله عما سأل وكشف له ما تاقت إليه نفسه:
" فقال الله لموسى أهيه الذي أهيه". وقال هكذا تقول لبني إسرائيل "أهيه" أرسلني إليكم… يهوه إله آبائكم إله إبراهيم وإله اسحق وإله يعقوب أرسلني إليكم. هذا أسمى إلى الأبدي وهذا ذكرى إلى دور فدور" (خر 14:3، 15).وعبارة " أهيه الذي أهيه " أو "Eheyeh asher Eheyeh " منقولة حرفياً من النص العبري إلى اللغة العربية. وهذا ما حدث أيضاً في الترجمات السريانية والفارسية والكلدانية التي نقلت النص كما هو(4)، وقد أجمع علماء اليهود في القديم وآباء الكنيسة في القرون الأولى وبقية علماء الكتاب المقدس واللغة العبرية في كل العصور، على أن الاسم "أهيه – Eheyeh" مشتق من الفعل العبري "هايا –Haya"، فعل الكينونة " أكون – Etre – to Be". وقد ترجم بهذا المعنى " أكون "، " الكائن " وأحياناً " هو " في كل الترجمات العالمية.
1 - فقد ترجم في اللغة اليونانية المعروفة بالسبعينية (LXX):
والتي قام بها سبعون من علماء اليهود في القرن الثالث (282ق.م) قبل ميلاد المسيح: 
"ego eimi ho On… ho On a pestalke me"(5) وترجمت حرفياً إلى الإنجليزية: 
" Iam THE BEING… THE BEING has sent me" أي " أنا هو الكائن… الكائن أرسلني ".
2 - وترجم في اللاتينية (The Volgate):
" Iam Who am " = "Ego Sum Qui sum "(6) و Sum " تعنى، أكون، أوجد، أحيا. أي أن الترجمة ركزت على الوجود المطلق للذات الإلهية "أكون الذي أكون".
3 - وترجم في العربية التي هي شقيقه العبرية:
"أكون الذي أكون… أكون أرسلني" (ترجمة دار الكتاب المقدس).
وترجم في الكاثوليكية اليسوعية:
"أنا هو الكائن… الكائن أرسلني" (الترجمة اليسوعية).
وترجم في الترجمة اليسوعية الحديثة (1989م):
" أنا هو من هو… أنا هو أرسلني إليكم"(7).
ويعلق أصحاب الترجمة في الهامش قائلين:
"بما أن الله يعنى نفسه فهو يستعمل صيغة المتكلم "أنا هو"… لكن من الممكن أيضاً أن نترجم النص العبري حرفياً فنقول: "أنا هو من هو". وهذا يعنى بحسب قواعد الصرف والنحو العبرية "أنا هو الذي هو"، "أنا هو الكائن". وهكذا فهمه أصحاب الترجمة اليونانية السبعينية. فالله هو الكائن الوحيد حقاً… يتضمن هذا المقطع مُسبقاً تلك التوسعات التي سيأتي بها الوحي (راجع رؤ8:1): " أنه كائن وكان يأتي. وأنه القدير ". أي " الكائن والذي كان والذي يأتي القادر على كل شيء ".
وترجم في الترجمة العربية الجديدة (1993م):
" أنا هو الذي هو …. هو الذي أرسلني ".
وفي الهامش: " أنا هو الذي سأكونه ".
واحتفظت الترجمة البيروتية بالنص العبري كما هو:
" أهيه الذي أهيه… أهيه أرسلني".
وهذا ما سبق أن فعله أبو الفرج وفسره كالآتي:
" الأبدي الذي لم يذهب بعيداً "(8).
4- وترجم في كل الترجمات الإنجليزية القديمة والحديثة(9) كالآتي:

"أكون الذي أكون"
"أكون ما أكون"
"أكون الذي أكون"
"أكون الذي أكونه"
"سأكون ما أكون… أكون أرسلني".
“I Am Who I Am"
“I Am What I Am"
“ I Am That I Am"
“I Am That is Who I am"
“I Will Be What I Will Be… I Am has sent me"
​5- وترجم إلى الفرنسية:

"أكون الذي أكون… أكون أرسلني
وأيضاً
“Je suis qui Je suis"
“Je suis qui serai"(24)​وجاء في معجم اللاهوت الكتابي المترجم عن الفرنسية:
"أنى كائن"(10).
وهناك ترجمة فرنسية أخرى للحاخام اليهودى ذوى ( مع تعليق ) تقول(11):
“Je suis ce qui je suis Lemmuable. Le juste, aujourd, hui, Comme heir et demain: Seigneure, Eternel”:
"أكون ما أكون، أكون غير المتغير، العادل أمس واليوم وغداً"
6- مغزاها في كل الترجمات:
وبالرغم من أن الترجمة السريانية نقلت النص كما هو بدون ترجمة إلا أن القديس أفرا يم السرياني ( القرن الرابع الميلادي) ترجمها في تفسيره لسفر الخروج إلى: "أنا هو الكائن… الكائن أرسلني" وفسرها: " أنا الأزلي الذي لا أول له ولا بدء ولا نهاية ولا عدم"(12).
وقد فهمت وأدركت جميع الترجمات القديم والحديثة مغزى الاسم، "الكائن"، "أنا هو"، "أنا هو الكائن"، "أكون"، ومعناه وجوهره. فهو يعبر عن شخص الله وكينونته، كيانه، وجوهره وصفاته، ووجوده الدائم، المستمر، السرمدي، الأزلي الأبدي، الذي لا بداية له ولا نهاية. فهو الموجود الدائم، في الماضي والحاضر والمستقبل، أمس واليوم وإلى الأبد، "الكائن والذي كان والذي يأتي". الموجود أبداً بلا بداية ولا نهاية، في كل زمان وقبل الزمان وبعده. فهو الكائن الذي يكون، بل ولابد أن يكون لأنه عله الكون وسبب وجوده. وهو الكائن الواجب الوجود، عله واصل وسبب كل وجود "خالق كل السموات وناشرها، باسط الأرض ونتائجها، معطى الشعب عليها نسمة والساكنين فيها روحاً" (اش42 :5)، " أنا أنا هو وليس إله معي. أنا أميت وأحيى.. أنى أرفع إلى السماء يدي وأقول حي أنا إلى الأبد" (تث32 :39).
كما يعنى الاسم أيضاً ويعبر عن حضور الله الدائم والمستمر والفعال. وهناك تفسير رائع لمتى هنرى يقول:
هو الموجود بذاته، إذ أن وجوده (being) في ذاته ولا يعتمد في وجوده على أحد ما، فأعظم وأحسن إنسان في العالم يقول: " بنعمة الله أنا ما أنا " (1كو15 :10) ولكن الله يقول بصوره مطلقة – وأكثر من أي مخلوق، سواء كان إنسان أو ملاك، " أنا ما أنا ". الكائن الموجود بذاته والذي لا يمكن أن يكون سوى المكتفي بذاته، فهو نبع البركة وكل الكفاية.
وهو أبدى وغير متغير، ودائماً هو هو، أمساً واليوم وإلى الأبد، سيكون ما يكون، وما هو كائن ( يكون is) (رؤ1 :8).
ولن نكتشفه بالبحث. فمثل هذا الاسم يوصل ما يختص بالله بوضوح ودقه، ويقول في تأثير: " لماذا تسأل عن أسمى وهو عجيب " (قض13 :18)، ما أسمه وما أسم ابنه أن عرفت؟" (ام30 :4).
هل تسأل ما هو الله؟ ليكفينا أن نعرف أنه:
" يكون ما يكون وما كان أبداً وما سيكون أبداً "(13).
7- " أهيه – الكائن في الفكر اليهودي ":
كان اسم الله " أهيه" يعرف بين اليهود الذين كانوا يعيشون في الشتات ويستخدمون اليونانية في أحاديثهم بـ " الكائن – ho On" وذلك بحسب الترجمة اليونانية التي كانت معهم.
والكائن كما بينا هو أسم الله الذي يعبر عن كينونته ووجوده وجوهره. وكانوا يعرفون "ho On– الكائن" أكثر من الأصل العبري " أهيه ". وكانوا فيلو (Philo) الفيلسوف اليهودي الأسكندرى يستخدم اللفظ اليوناني "الكائن"، في القرن الأول الميلادي، كالاسم الحقيقي لله(14).
أما يهود فلسطين فكانوا يعرفون الاسم في أصله العبري " أهيه " كما فسروا بنفس المعاني السابقة:
جاء في ترجوم جوناثان وترجوم أورشليم:
" هو الذي تكلم والعالم كان، الذي تكلم وكل الأشياء وجدت "(15).
وجاء في المدراش على الخروج 14:3 "أنا أكون الذي كنت وأكون والذي أكون الآن والذي سأكون في المستقبل "(16).
وجاء في ترجوم Joll على نفس النص: " أنا الذي كنت وسأكون "(17).
وجاء في نفس الترجوم على التثنية (39:32): " أنا أكون الذي يكون والذي كان، وأنا أكون الذي سيكون ولا يوجد إله ساوى "(18).
8- " أهيه – الكائن – ho On " في العهد الجديد:
ورد في سفر الرؤيا اسم "الكائن ho on" كاسم الله المعبر عن سرمديته خمس مرات، وقد ورد مضافاً إليه بعض أوصاف الله وألقابه الأخرى: "الرب الإله"، " القادر على كل شئ أي كلى القدرة، " القدوس " و " العادل ":
+ " نعمة لكم وسلام من الكائن والذي كان والذي يأتي"(رؤ1 :4).
+ " أنا هو الألف والياء (البداية والنهاية) يقول الرب الإله الكائن والذي كان والذي يأتي القادر على كل شئ " (رؤ1 :8).
+ " قدوس قدوس قدوس الرب الإله القادر على كل شئ الذي كان والكائن والذي يأتي" (رؤ4 :8).
+ " نشكرك أيها الرب الإله القادر على كل شئ الكائن والذي كان والذي يأتي " (رؤ11 :17).
+ " عادل أنت أيها الكائن والذي كان والذي يكون " (رؤ16 :5).
وهذا هو نفس ما جاء في خروج (14:3) ولكن، هنا، بصوره متوسعة، وتفصيلية أكثر، وتفسيرية أكثر، تعبر عن كينونة الله وجوهره وتضيف ألقابه وصفاته، كالقدوس والقادر على كل شئ والعادل والرب الإله، كما تعبر عن سرمديته، وجوده الدائم المستمر، الدائم الوجود، الأزلي الأبدي، الذي لا بداية له ولا نهاية.
وقد ركز الوحي هنا على ثلاث تقسيمات للزمن:
"الذي كان – الكائن – والذي يكون أو الذي يأتي"
أي الذي كان منذ الأزل بلا بداية، والكائن في الحاضر والماضي والمستقبل، الموجود دائماً، والذي يأتي أو الذي يكون كما هو كائن وكما كان، إلى الأبد بلا نهاية، فهو الدائم الوجود، السرمدي.
9- " أهيه – الكائن – ho On" وآباء الكنيسة:
أدرك أباء الكنيسة منذ البدء وفهموا مغزى إعلان الله لأسمه الذي أعلنه لموسى " أهيه الذي أهيه " وعرفوا بالتسليم والدراسة وإرشاد الروح القدس أنه يعنى " الكائن "، " الموجود الواجب الوجود "، " أكون الذي أكون "، " أنا هو الكائن "، " أنا هو الموجود "، " أنا هو الذي يوجد "، " الذي يكون "، أي الله في جوهره وفي أبديته وفي كينونته:
+ قال العلامة أوريجانوس (185 – 245م):
" الذي وحده هو الذي يكون (الكائن –ho On) والذي يأتي"، ثلاث تقسيمات في الزمن للاسم الواحد (الكائن –ho On) الذي يكون"(19).
وأيضاً: " الآن، كل الأشياء مهما كانت في ذاك الذي يوجد حقاً والذي قال لموسى: " أكون الذي أكون"(20).
+ وقال القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي (296 – 373م):
" عندما نسمع " أكون الذي يكون " و " في البدء خلق الله السموات والأرض " و " أسمع يا إسرائيل الرب إلهنا رب واحد " و " هكذا يقول الرب القدير " ندرك أن المقصود هو الجوهر البسيط المقدس غير المدرك للذي يكون"(21).
+ وقال هيلارى أسقف بواتييه (315- 67/368م):
" وفي هذه الكتب (كتب موسى والأنبياء) يعطى الخالق، الله نفسه، شهادة عن نفسه بالكلمات التالية: " أكون الذي أكون "، وأيضاً هكذا تقول لبني إسرائيل: الذي يكون أرسلني إليكم ".
وذهلت حقا لهذا التعريف الواضح لله الذي عبر عن المعرفة غير المدركة للطبيعة الإلهية بكلمات أكثر ملائمة للذكاء البشرى. لأنه لا يمكن أن يدرك العقل صفة لله تميزه أكثر من وجوده. لأن الوجود بالمعنى المطلق لا يمكن أن يتضمن ما له بداية وما سيكون له نهاية، ولا يمكن للذي يضم الآن استمرارية الوجود (الأبدية) وقوة (مصدر) السعادة التامة أن لا يكون له وجود في الماضي ولا في المستقبل، لأن ما هو إلهي لا يمكن أن يكون له بداية أو نهاية. وبما أن أبدية الله لا تنفصل عن ذاته، لذا يليق به هذا الشيء الواحد الوحيد: الذي هو يكون. كتأكيد لأبديته المطلقة (التي لا تنتهي)"(22).
+ وقال القديس اغريغوريوس أسقف نيزينزا (325 – 389م):
" الذي يكون والله، هما الاسمان الخاصان بجوهره، ومن هذين الاسمين، بصفة خاصة، الذي يكون، ليس لأنه عندما تكلم إلى موسى على الجبل وموسى سأله: ما أسمه، فقط. فقد دعي نفسه عندما أوصى موسى أن يقول للشعب: الذي يكون أرسلني، بل لأن هذا الاسم هو الأكثر ملائمة ودقه أيضاً… فنحن نسأل عن طبيعة ذي الوجود المطلق وغير المتحد بآخر، فالكينونة بمعناها اللائق خاصة بالله بصفة مطلقة وغير محدودة بكلمات مثل قبل أو بعد، لأنه لا يوجد فيه ماضي أو مستقبل"(23).
وقال أيضاً: "الله كان دائماً ويكون وسيكون، أو بمعنى أدق، هو الكائن دائماً… فهو موجود أبداً، وهكذا يسمى نفسه عندما يتعامل مع موسى على الجبل. وهو يجمع في ذاته كل الوجود (Being) لأنه لا بداية له ولا نهاية "(24).
+ وقال القديس اغريغوريوس أسقف نيصص (339 – 394م):
" توضح كلمة الأسفار المقدسة علامة واحدة للاهوت الحقيقي، التي تعلمها موسى من الصوت العلوي (الذي من فوق)، عندما سمعه يقول:
" أنا هو الذي يوجد "، لذا يليق بنا أن نؤمن أنه هو وحده اللاهوت الحق الذي وجوده وجود أبدى وغير محدود (لا نهائي)"(25).
وقال أيضاً أن الله "في ظهوره الإلهي لموسى أعطى نفسه اسم الموجود عندما قال "أكون الذي أكون"(26).
+ وقال امبروز أسقف ميلان (340 – 397م):
" الاسم هو ما يميز الشيء وبواسطته يمكن أن يفهم. وأنا من رأى موسى، عندما سأل: " ما أسمك؟ ". فقد أراد أن يعرف ما يخص الله وأن يعرف شئ خاص عنه. ولأن الله كان يعرف ما يدور في عقله، لذا لم يخبره باسمه بل بعمله، أنه لا يعبر عن أسم عام بل خاص عندما يقول: " أكون الذي أكون "، لأنه لا يوجد شئ أكثر تميزاً لله من كونه الموجود دائماً "(27).
+ ويقول القديس جيروم (342 – 420م):
" يقول الرب في الخروج: " أكون الذي أكون " وهكذا تقول لبني إسرائيل: " الذي يكون أرسلني إليكم "… الله الذي يكون دائماً، ليس له بداية من خارج ذاته، وهو أصل ذاته وسبب جوهره الذاتي" (28).
+ وقال أغسطينوس أسقف هيبو (354 – 430م):
" وبكونه وحده الذي يوجد، قال: " أكون الذي أكون " و " قل لبني إسرائيل: الذي يكون أرسلني إليكم ". لم يقل، الرب الإله، القدير، الرحيم، العادل، ولو قال لهم هذا لكان محقاً تماماً ولكنه… أجاب أنه هو الذي يكون الذي يدعى الكائن ذاته"(29).
+ أخيراً قال يوحنا الدمشقي (675 – 749م):
" يبدو أن أكثر أسماء الله، المنطوق بها، مصداقية هو " الذي يكون " كما يقول هو ذاته على الجبل في جوابه لموسى " قل لبني إسرائيل: الذي يكون أرسلني" لأنه يحفظ في ذاته كل الوجود(30).


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*

وهنا أثار قوله " قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَنَا كَائِنٌ" غضب اليهود وجعلهم يحنقون عليه ويقرروا موته رجماً بالحجارة " فَرَفَعُوا حِجَارَةً لِيَرْجُمُوهُ.". لماذا ؟ لأنهم اعتقدوا أنه يجدِّف علي الله وينسب لنفسه ما للَّه ويُسَمِّي نفسه باسم اللَّه، أي يقول " أني أنا الله ". كيف ذلك ؟ لأنَّ كلامه هذا له أكثر من مغزي كلَّها تدلّ علي أنَّه يقول صراحة " أنَّه اللَّه<FONT face="WinSoft Thuluth" color=navy size=4><SPAN lang=AR-SA style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: navy; FONT-FAMILY: 'WinSoft Thuluth'"> "!


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*

وهنا أثار قوله " قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَنَا كَائِنٌ " غضب اليهود وجعلهم يحنقون عليه ويقرروا موته رجماً بالحجارة " فَرَفَعُوا حِجَارَةً لِيَرْجُمُوهُ.". لماذا ؟ لأنهم اعتقدوا أنه يجدِّف علي الله وينسب لنفسه ما للَّه ويُسَمِّي نفسه باسم اللَّه، أي يقول " أني أنا الله ". كيف ذلك ؟ لأنَّ كلامه هذا له أكثر من مغزي كلَّها تدلّ علي أنَّه يقول صراحة " أنَّه اللَّه "! 










أولاً : يقول أنه قبل أنْ يُوجد إبراهيم ، منذ حوالي 2000 سنه ق. م ، كان هو موجوداً. أي أنه يؤكِّد علي وجوده السابق، قبل إبراهيم. وبالتالي علي وجوده السابق للتجسُّد والميلاد من العذراء، فقد كان موجودًا قبل أنْ يظهر علي الأرض، وهذا يعني أنه كائناً في السماء.

ثانياً : يقول بالحرف الواحد " أَنَا كَائِنٌ " ، وهذا القول يعني حرفياً " أنا أكون " و " الكائن " وباليونانية " Ego eimi ـ έγώ ειμί ـI Am " . وهو هنا يستخدم نفس التعبير الذي عبَّر به اللَّه عن نفسه عندما ظهر لموسي النبيّ في العلِّيقة وعندما سأله موسي عن اسمه فقال " أَهْيَهِ الَّذِي أَهْيَهْ " (وَمَعْنَاهُ أَنَا الْكَائِنُ الدَّائِمُ) . وَأَضَافَ : " هَكَذَا تَقُولُ لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ : " أَهْيَهْ (أَنَا الْكَائِنُ) ، هُوَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي إِلَيْكُمْ " . " وَقَالَ أَيْضاً لِمُوسَى : " هَكَذَا تَقُولُ لِشَعْبِ إِسْرَائِيلَ : إِنَّ الرَّبَّ « يهوه ـ الكَائِنَ " إِلهَ آبَائِكُمْ ، إِلَهَ إبْرَاهِيمَ وَإسْحقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ قَدْ أَرْسَلَنِي إِلَيْكُمْ . هَذَا هُوَ اسْمِي إِلَى اْلأَبَدِ ، وَهُوَ الاسْمُ الَّذِي أُدْعَى بِهِ مِنْ جِيلٍ إِلَى جِيلٍ " (خر 3/14-15). أي أنَّ الرب يسوع المسيح يُعطي لنفسه نفس الاسم الذي عبَّر به اللَّه عن نفسه " أنا الكائن الدائم ـ الكائن الذي يكون " والذي يساوي يهوه ( الكائن ) الذي هو اسم الله الوحيد في العهد القديم. أي أنه يقول لهم " أنا الكائن الدائم " الذي ظهر لموسي في العليقة، وهذا ما جعل اليهود يثورون عليه ويحنقون لأنهم أدركوا أنه يعني أنه











هو " اللَّه " نفسه " الكائن الدائم ". وهذا الاسم لا يمكن أنْ يُطلَق علي غير اللَّه ذاته والذي يقول اللَّه عنه " أَنَا الرَّبُّ ( يهوه = الكائن ) هَذَا اسْمِي وَمَجْدِي لاَ أُعْطِيهِ لِآخَرَ " (اش42/8).

ثالثاً : كما أنه الرب يسوع المسيح يستخدم في قوله هذا ، الزمن الحاضر (المضارع) " أكون ـ έγώ ειμί ـ I am " والذي يدل علي الوجود المستمر، بلا بداية وبلا نهاية، وهو هنا يعني أنه " الكائن " دائماً ، والذي " كان " أزلاً " بلا بداية، والذي سيكون " يأتي " أبداً بلا نهاية ، الموجود دائماً في الماضي بلا بداية، والحاضر دائماً، والمستقبل بلا نهاية، كقوله في سفر الرؤيا " أَنَا الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ، الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ" (رؤ22/13) .

إذًا فهو يُعلن صراحة أنه هو الربّ الإله الواحد المعبود، والكائن الأزليّ الأبديّ الذي لا بداية له ولا نهاية !! ولذلك فعندما قال له تلميذه توما " رَبِّي وَإِلَهِي " قال له " لأَنَّكَ رَأَيْتَنِي يَا تُومَا آمَنْتَ! طُوبَى لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَلَمْ يَرَوْا " (يو20/28-29). وهذا ما أكَّده مرَّات عديدة :


----------



## mawad (17 مايو 2007)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

نفس الردود بتاعة الموضوع اللي فات

وأنا رديت لكن روك حذف

وهذه هي ردودي المحذوفة

---------

الرد الأول








الرد الثاني








الرد الثالث


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*

mawad
اقرا المشاركات *"24"* و* "26"* وراح تشوف فيها ردود 
واترك هذا الجدال الذي لا نصل به الى اي نتيجة تم الرد عليك كثيرا وانت لم تضع كل ردودي بالصور هنا لماذا؟


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*

بالنسبة للترجمات​ 
1 - فقد ترجم في اللغة اليونانية المعروفة بالسبعينية (LXX):
والتي قام بها سبعون من علماء اليهود في القرن الثالث (282ق.م) قبل ميلاد المسيح: 
"ego eimi ho On… ho On a pestalke me"(5) وترجمت حرفياً إلى الإنجليزية: 
" Iam THE BEING… THE BEING has sent me" أي " أنا هو الكائن… الكائن أرسلني ".
2 - وترجم في اللاتينية (The Volgate):
" Iam Who am " = "Ego Sum Qui sum "(6) و Sum " تعنى، أكون، أوجد، أحيا. أي أن الترجمة ركزت على الوجود المطلق للذات الإلهية "أكون الذي أكون".
3 - وترجم في العربية التي هي شقيقه العبرية:
"أكون الذي أكون… أكون أرسلني" (ترجمة دار الكتاب المقدس).
وترجم في الكاثوليكية اليسوعية:
"أنا هو الكائن… الكائن أرسلني" (الترجمة اليسوعية).
وترجم في الترجمة اليسوعية الحديثة (1989م):
" أنا هو من هو… أنا هو أرسلني إليكم"(7).
ويعلق أصحاب الترجمة في الهامش قائلين:
"بما أن الله يعنى نفسه فهو يستعمل صيغة المتكلم "أنا هو"… لكن من الممكن أيضاً أن نترجم النص العبري حرفياً فنقول: "أنا هو من هو". وهذا يعنى بحسب قواعد الصرف والنحو العبرية "أنا هو الذي هو"، "أنا هو الكائن". وهكذا فهمه أصحاب الترجمة اليونانية السبعينية. فالله هو الكائن الوحيد حقاً… يتضمن هذا المقطع مُسبقاً تلك التوسعات التي سيأتي بها الوحي (راجع رؤ8:1): " أنه كائن وكان يأتي. وأنه القدير ". أي " الكائن والذي كان والذي يأتي القادر على كل شيء ".
وترجم في الترجمة العربية الجديدة (1993م):
" أنا هو الذي هو …. هو الذي أرسلني ".
وفي الهامش: " أنا هو الذي سأكونه ".
واحتفظت الترجمة البيروتية بالنص العبري كما هو:
" أهيه الذي أهيه… أهيه أرسلني".
وهذا ما سبق أن فعله أبو الفرج وفسره كالآتي:
" الأبدي الذي لم يذهب بعيداً "(8).
4- وترجم في كل الترجمات الإنجليزية القديمة والحديثة(9) كالآتي:


"أكون الذي أكون"
"أكون ما أكون"
"أكون الذي أكون"
"أكون الذي أكونه"
"سأكون ما أكون… أكون أرسلني".
“I Am Who I Am"
“I Am What I Am"
“ I Am That I Am"
“I Am That is Who I am"
“I Will Be What I Will Be… I Am has sent me"
​5- وترجم إلى الفرنسية:


"أكون الذي أكون… أكون أرسلني
وأيضاً
“Je suis qui Je suis"
“Je suis qui serai"(24)​وجاء في معجم اللاهوت الكتابي المترجم عن الفرنسية:
"أنى كائن"(10).
وهناك ترجمة فرنسية أخرى للحاخام اليهودى ذوى ( مع تعليق ) تقول(11):
“Je suis ce qui je suis Lemmuable. Le juste, aujourd, hui, Comme heir et demain: Seigneure, Eternel”:
"أكون ما أكون، أكون غير المتغير، العادل أمس واليوم وغداً"


----------



## جورج مايكل (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*

سلام المسيح معكم
1--اين قال يسوع انا الله؟
2-اين قال يسوع اعبدوني؟
3-اين قال يسوع انا الله الظاهر في الجسد؟
اجابة هذه الثلاثة اسئله هى:
انا جورج هو الله وعندى كتابى الكريم مكتوب فيه فى سورة العبوديه :
قال جورج: انا الله فاعبدونى لأنى انا الله الظاهر فى الجسد وقد عرفت كلمة السر هذه أخيرا فاعبدونى ولا يهم المعجزات ولا يهم الأعمال لأنكم تريدون الشخص الذى يقول لكم انا الله فاعبدونى وانا الله الظاهر فى الجسد
ياللا اعبدونى لأنى انا الله فاعبدونى 
--------------------------------------
طبعا ليس كل شخص يستطيع ان يقول انا الله فاعبدونى ويقول انا الله الظاهر فى الجسد ويكون كاذبا كما كذب محمد على المسلمين وقال لهم انه نبى ورسول وكل مايهم المسلمين ان كل شخص يقول وظيفته فمن قال انه رسول يصدقوه ومن يقول انه نبى يصدقوه ومن يقول انا الله فاعبدونى يصدقوه لأن كل مايهمهم الكلام دون الصدق
المسيح اثبت انه هو الله الحقيقى بأعماله وصفاته وليس بالكلام
فاذا كان لا يهمكم الأفعال والصفات الالهيه فأعبدوا جورج لأنه قال ماتريدون


----------



## جورج مايكل (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*

تعديل
طبعا كل شخص يستطيع ان يقول انا الله فاعبدونى
بدلا من
طبعا ليس كل شخص يستطيع ان يقول انا الله فاعبدونى
بحذف كلمة ليس


----------



## mawad (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*

استاذ ميه ميه

الظاهر ان حضرتك لم تقرأ شئ مما أوردته في ردي

لأنك راجع تقول نفس الكلام

ولو قرأت جيداً ستجد أنه لا وجود لكلمة يهوه في الترجمة السبعينية

وإنما الكلمة المُستخدمة كانت كيريوس

وهذا ليس بكلامي

إنما كلام

الموسوعة البريطانية

مترجمو الإنجيل في الحاشية

الموسوعة الكاثوليكية

رجاءاً إقرأ ردودي جيداً​


----------



## mawad (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*

*

جورج مايكل قال:



سلام المسيح معكم
1--اين قال يسوع انا الله؟
2-اين قال يسوع اعبدوني؟
3-اين قال يسوع انا الله الظاهر في الجسد؟
اجابة هذه الثلاثة اسئله هى:
انا جورج هو الله وعندى كتابى الكريم مكتوب فيه فى سورة العبوديه :
قال جورج: انا الله فاعبدونى لأنى انا الله الظاهر فى الجسد وقد عرفت كلمة السر هذه أخيرا فاعبدونى ولا يهم المعجزات ولا يهم الأعمال لأنكم تريدون الشخص الذى يقول لكم انا الله فاعبدونى وانا الله الظاهر فى الجسد
ياللا اعبدونى لأنى انا الله فاعبدونى 
--------------------------------------
طبعا ليس كل شخص يستطيع ان يقول انا الله فاعبدونى ويقول انا الله الظاهر فى الجسد ويكون كاذبا كما كذب محمد على المسلمين وقال لهم انه نبى ورسول وكل مايهم المسلمين ان كل شخص يقول وظيفته فمن قال انه رسول يصدقوه ومن يقول انه نبى يصدقوه ومن يقول انا الله فاعبدونى يصدقوه لأن كل مايهمهم الكلام دون الصدق
المسيح اثبت انه هو الله الحقيقى بأعماله وصفاته وليس بالكلام
فاذا كان لا يهمكم الأفعال والصفات الالهيه فأعبدوا جورج لأنه قال ماتريدون

أنقر للتوسيع...



ايه اللي انت بتقوله ده يا استاذ جورج

افهم من كلامك إنك مقتنع ان المسيح لم يقل انه الله, او لم يقل اعبدوني




			المسيح اثبت انه هو الله الحقيقى بأعماله وصفاته وليس بالكلام
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


كويس قوي

فلتأتي لنا يا بطل بأعمال المسيح وصفاته التي إستنتجت منها الوهيته

في الإنتظار​*


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*

mawad
الاستاذ الفاضل سوف اعيد مرة اخرى وارجوك ركز وبدون عناد وافهم 



<SPAN lang=AR-SA style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Traditional Arabic'; mso-ansi-font-size: 10.0pt"><FONT size=4><FONT face=Tahoma>اتخذ يسوع لنفسه اسماً من أسماء اللـه يوقّره اليهود اكثر مـن غيره، اسماً يعتبر مقدساً إلى درجة لا يجرؤ معها اليهودي على النطق به، ألا وهو يهوه.


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*

يـهـــوه 

اتخذ يسوع لنفسه اسماً من أسماء اللـه يوقّره اليهود اكثر مـن غيره، اسماً يعتبر مقدساً إلى درجة لا يجرؤ معها اليهودي على النطق به، ألا وهو يهوه. 

وقد كشف اللـه لشعبه معنى هذا الاسم في الأصحاح الثالث من الخروج. فعندما سأل موسى اللـه بـأي اسم يدعوه أجاب الرب "أهيه الذي أهيه." وقال، "هكذا تقول لبني إسرائيل: أهيه الذي أرسلني اليكم" (خروج 13:3،14). 

وتعبير أهيه ليس نفس كلمة يهوه. غير انه مشتق من صيغة فعل "يكون" الذي يشتق منه أيضاً اسم يهوه في (خروج 15:3) وهكذا فإن لقب أهيه الذي أهيه، الذي كشـفه اللـه لموسى تعبير أشمل عن كينونته الأبدية، اختُصِر في العدد 15 إلى الاسم الإلهي يهوه. وقد قامت الترجمة السبعينية، وهي الترجمة اليونانية للعهد القـديـم العـبري، بتـرجمة أول استخدام لتعبير *أهيه في خروج 14:3 إلى ego eimi*.كانت اللغة اليونانية هي لغة الحديث في زمن يسوع، وهي اللغة التي كتب بها العهد الجديد. 

وهكذا فقد كانت الصيغة التوكيدية لأهيهego eimi في اللغة اليونانية في زمن يسوع معادلة لكلمة يهوه العبرية. واعتماداً على السياق، فإنها يمكن أن تكون طريقــة توكيدية لقول "أنا هو" (كما في يوحنا 9:9)، أو يمكن أن تكون اسم اللـه نفسه، أهيه الأبدي. 

استخدم يسوع تعبير ego eimi عـدة مرات عن نفسه بطريقة لا تليق إلاّ باللـه. وأوضح مثال لذلك هو عندما قال اليهود ليسوع: "ليس لك خمسون سنة بعد. أفرأيت إبراهيم؟ قال لـهم يسوع: الحق الحق أقول لكم، قبل أن يكون إبراهيم "أنا كائن" ego eimi. فرفعوا حجارة ليرجموه" (يوحنا 57:8-59). لقد سعى اليهود إلى قتله لأنهم افترضوا ادعاءه الألوهية. فالعهد القديم كان واضحاً في هذا الأمر. إذ كان عقاب التجديف هو الرجم حتى الموت (لاويين 16:24). 

اتخذ يسوع لنفسه هذا اللقب فـي مواضع أخرى. فقد صرح يسوع في موضع سابق من نفس الأصحاح، "إن لـم تؤمنوا أني أنا هو (ego eimi) تموتون في خطاياكم" (يوحنا 24:8). ولا تظهر كلمة هو في النص اليوناني، حيث جاءت كالتالي: "إن لـم تؤمنوا أني أنا تموتون في خطاياكم" قال لليهود، "متى رفعتم ابن الانسان، فحينئذ تفهمون أني أنا هو ego eimi." ومرة أخرى فإن النص اليوناني الأصلي لا يحتوي على كلمة هو. 

لقد أكد يســوع باستمرار ألوهيته. فعندما جاء حراس الهيكل مع الجنود الرومانيين ليقبضوا عليه في الليلة السابقة لصلبه سألهم يسـوع "من تطلبون؟ أجابوه يسوع الناصري، فقال لهم يسوع أنا هو (ego eimi) فلما قال لهـم إنـي أنا هو رجعـوا إلى الوراء وسقطوا على الأرض (يوحنا 4:18-6). إذ لـم يتمكنوا من الصمود أمام قوة تصريحه عن نفسه وقوة شخصه. 

لـم يجد كتّاب العهد الجديد الذين اقتنعوا بأن يسوع المسيح هو اللـه أية مشكلة في أن ينسبوا ليسوع كل فقرات العهد القديم التي تشير إلى يهوه. 

استشهد مرقس في بداية إنجيله بإشارة إشعياء إلى اللـه: "صوت صارخ في البريـة أعدوا طريق الرب (يهوه). قوّموا في القفر سبيلاً لإلهنا" (إشعياء 3:40). ولقد فسر مرقس هذه الفقرة على أنها نبوءة تحققت في يوحنا المعمدان الذي يعد الطريق ليسوع (مرقس 2:1-4؛ قارن مع يوحنا 23:1). 

كما استشهد بولس بيوئيل 32:2، "ويكون أنّ كل من يدعو باسم الرب ينجو." طبّق بولس هذا القول على يسوع عندما قال، "لأن كل من يدعو باسم الرب يخلص" (رومية 13:10). 

وقد استشهد بطرس بنفس العدد في (أعمال 21:2) "ويكون كل من يدعو باسم الرب يخلص." ثم سأله الناس ماذا ينبغي أن يفعلوا حتى يخلُصوا، فأجابهم "توبوا وليعتمد كل واحد منكم على اسم يسوع المسيح" (أعمال 38:2). فبعد أن ذكر بطرس لتوّه بأن الدعوة باسم الرب (أي الاعتماد عليه) شرط لازم مسبق للخلاص، قال لهم بأن عليهم أن يعتمدوا بـاسـم يسوع المسيح. ولو لـم يكن بطرس يعتبر أنّ يسوع المسيح هو اللـه، لتوقعنا منه أن يأمرهم أن يتعمدوا باسم يهوه، وهو الأمر الذي يتمشى مع الإيمان اليهودي والممارسات اليهودية. 

وما يفوق حقيقة إعطاء التلاميذ هذه الصفة ليسوع أهمية هو أنّ أعداءه أدركوا أنه كان يقول إنه اللـه. وشاهد الادعاء هو دائمـاً دلـيل قوي في أية محكمة. فمثلاً قال يسوع: 

"أنا والآب واحد. فتناول اليهود أيضاً حجارة ليرجموه، أجابهم يسوع، أعمالاً كثيرة حسنة أريتكم من عند أبي. بسبب أي منها ترجمونني؟ أجابه اليهود قائلين، لسنا نرجمك لأجل عمل حسن بل لأجل تجديف، فإنـك وأنت إنسان تجعل نفسك إلهاً (اللـه)" (يوحنا 30:10-33). 

لـم يساور قادة اليهود أي شك في أن يسوع جعل نفسه اللـه، ولـم يجعل نفسه أقل من ذلك. وهكذا فإن الاتهام الرئيســي الذي ركز عليه أعداؤه لـم يكن حول أمرٍ فعله، بل بالأحرى حول هويته التي ادعاها لنفسه، أي ألوهيته


----------



## جورج مايكل (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*

سلام المسيح معكم
الى العضو mawad
فلتأتي لنا يا بطل بأعمال المسيح وصفاته التي إستنتجت منها الوهيته 
أهو كده نعرف نتكلم مع بعض كده صيغة السؤال صح بدلا من السؤال الغبى اللى واخدينه من الشيخ وسام
اعمال المسيح الداله على ألوهيته كثيره جداوتأخذ صفحات بل كتب وانت قلت انك لا تحب الكلام الكثير  لذلك سأورد بعض الأدله  وليس كلها نظرا لضيق الوقت والمساحه
1- المسيح يغفر الخطايا ولا يغفر الخطايا الا الله وحده:
و لكن لكي تعلموا ان لابن الانسان سلطانا على الارض ان يغفر الخطايا حينئذ قال للمفلوج قم احمل فراشك و اذهب الى بيتك (مت  9 :  6)
وفى انجيل مرقس اصحاح الثانى 5 فلما راى يسوع ايمانهم قال للمفلوج يا بني مغفورة لك خطاياك
6 و كان قوم من الكتبة هناك جالسين يفكرون في قلوبهم
7 لماذا يتكلم هذا هكذا بتجاديف من يقدر ان يغفر خطايا الا الله وحده
8 فللوقت شعر يسوع بروحه انهم يفكرون هكذا في انفسهم فقال لهم لماذا تفكرون بهذا في قلوبكم
9 ايما ايسر ان يقال للمفلوج مغفورة لك خطاياك ام ان يقال قم و احمل سريرك و امش
10 و لكن لكي تعلموا ان لابن الانسان سلطانا على الارض ان يغفر الخطايا قال للمفلوج
11 لك اقول قم و احمل سريرك و اذهب الى بيتك
فابتدا المتكئون معه يقولون في انفسهم من هذا الذي يغفر خطايا ايضا (لو  7 :  49
ثم قال لها مغفورة لك خطاياك (لو  7 :  48

2- المسيح يقيم الموتى بقوته الذاتيه
ثم تقدم و لمس النعش فوقف الحاملون فقال ايها الشاب لك اقول قم (لو  7 :  14
و كان الجمع الذي معه يشهد انه دعا لعازر من القبر و اقامه من الاموات (يو  12 :  17
قال لها يسوع انا هو القيامة و الحياة من امن بي و لو مات فسيحيا (يو  11 :  25
فكثيرون من اليهود الذين جاءوا الى مريم و نظروا ما فعل يسوع امنوا به (يو  11 :  45
3- المسيح يرسل الرسل والأنبياء
لذلك ها انا ارسل اليكم انبياء و حكماء و كتبة فمنهم تقتلون و تصلبون و منهم تجلدون في مجامعكم و تطردون من مدينة الى مدينة (مت  23 :  34)
بولس رسول يسوع المسيح بحسب امر الله مخلصنا و ربنا يسوع المسيح رجائنا (1تي  1 :  1
سمعان بطرس عبد يسوع المسيح و رسوله الى الذين نالوا معنا ايمانا ثمينا مساويا لنا ببر الهنا و المخلص يسوع المسيح (2بط  1 :  1)
4- المسيح هو قائل الوصايا العشر وبالتالى هو الذى يستطيع ان ياتى بوصايا جديده كما فى انجيل متى الأصحاح الخامس:21 قد سمعتم انه قيل للقدماء لا تقتل و من قتل يكون مستوجب الحكم22 و اما انا فاقول لكم ان كل من يغضب على اخيه باطلا يكون مستوجب الحكم و من قال لاخيه رقا يكون مستوجب المجمع و من قال يا احمق يكون مستوجب نار جهنم
فمن هذا الذى يعدل ويزود فى كلام الله الا الله ذاته
سنفترض ان رئيس الجمهوريه اصدر قرار جمهورى  هل يستطيع أحد حتى الوزير ان يغير او يبدل فى منشور الرئيس الرئيس فقط هو الذى يستطيع ان يغير فى أقواله
5- كثيرون أمنوا بالمسيح كاله:
اجاب توما و قال له ربي و الهي (يو  20 :  28)
و الذين في السفينة جاءوا و سجدوا له قائلين بالحقيقة انت ابن الله (مت  14 :  33
و الارواح النجسة حينما نظرته خرت له و صرخت قائلة انك انت ابن الله (مر  3 :  11
فاجاب سمعان بطرس و قال انت هو المسيح ابن الله الحي (مت  16 :  16
فسمع يسوع انهم اخرجوه خارجا فوجده و قال له اتؤمن بابن الله (يو  9 :  35

اقترح ان تقرأ الانجيل بنفسك لتكتشف ان المسيح هو الله ذاته
لأن الوقت لا يسعنى ان اكتب لك الأناجيل كلها هنا  فعدد الأيات التى اريد ان اكتبها كثير جدا جدا


----------



## mawad (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*

*أستاذ ميه ميه

من فضلك ترجم لي هذا النص


اشعياء 45:8
εὐφρανθήτω ὁ οὐρανὸς ἄνωθεν, καὶ αἱ νεφέλαι ῥανάτωσαν δικαιοσύνην· ἀνατειλάτω ἡ γῆ ἔλεος καὶ δικαιοσύνην ἀνατειλάτω ἅμα· ἐγώ εἰμι κύριος ὁ κτίσας σε.​*


----------



## mawad (27 مايو 2007)

*بسم الله الواحد الأحد*

*الأستاذ جورج




			أهو كده نعرف نتكلم مع بعض كده صيغة السؤال صح بدلا من السؤال الغبى اللى واخدينه من الشيخ وسام
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


شكراً




			اعمال المسيح الداله على ألوهيته كثيره جداوتأخذ صفحات بل كتب وانت قلت انك لا تحب الكلام الكثير لذلك سأورد بعض الأدله وليس كلها نظرا لضيق الوقت والمساحه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


فلتأتي بكل ما عندك



			1- المسيح يغفر الخطايا ولا يغفر الخطايا الا الله وحده:
و لكن لكي تعلموا ان لابن الانسان سلطانا على الارض ان يغفر الخطايا حينئذ قال للمفلوج قم احمل فراشك و اذهب الى بيتك (مت 9 : 6)
وفى انجيل مرقس اصحاح الثانى 5 فلما راى يسوع ايمانهم قال للمفلوج يا بني مغفورة لك خطاياك
6 و كان قوم من الكتبة هناك جالسين يفكرون في قلوبهم
7 لماذا يتكلم هذا هكذا بتجاديف من يقدر ان يغفر خطايا الا الله وحده
8 فللوقت شعر يسوع بروحه انهم يفكرون هكذا في انفسهم فقال لهم لماذا تفكرون بهذا في قلوبكم
9 ايما ايسر ان يقال للمفلوج مغفورة لك خطاياك ام ان يقال قم و احمل سريرك و امش
10 و لكن لكي تعلموا ان لابن الانسان سلطانا على الارض ان يغفر الخطايا قال للمفلوج
11 لك اقول قم و احمل سريرك و اذهب الى بيتك
فابتدا المتكئون معه يقولون في انفسهم من هذا الذي يغفر خطايا ايضا (لو 7 : 49
ثم قال لها مغفورة لك خطاياك (لو 7 : 48
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



لوقا الإصحاح 5 (و اذا برجال يحملون على فراش انسانا مفلوجا و كانوا يطلبون ان يدخلوا به و يضعوه امامه* 19 و لما لم يجدوا من اين يدخلون به لسبب الجمع صعدوا على السطح و دلوه مع الفراش من بين الاجر الى الوسط قدام يسوع* 20 فلما راى ايمانهم قال له ايها الانسان مغفورة لك خطاياك* 21 فابتدا الكتبة و الفريسيون يفكرون قائلين من هذا الذي يتكلم بتجاديف من يقدر ان يغفر خطايا الا الله وحده* 22 فشعر يسوع بافكارهم و اجاب و قال لهم ماذا تفكرون في قلوبكم* 23 ايما ايسر ان يقال مغفورة لك خطاياك ام ان يقال قم و امش* 24 و لكن لكي تعلموا ان لابن الانسان سلطانا على الارض ان يغفر الخطايا قال للمفلوج لك اقول قم و احمل فراشك و اذهب الى بيتك* 25 ففي الحال قام امامهم و حمل ما كان مضطجعا عليه و مضى الى بيته و هو يمجد الله

و متى الإصحاح 9 فدخل السفينة و اجتاز و جاء الى مدينته* 2 و اذا مفلوج يقدمونه اليه مطروحا على فراش فلما راى يسوع ايمانهم قال للمفلوج ثق يا بني مغفورة لك خطاياك* 3 و اذا قوم من الكتبة قد قالوا في انفسهم هذا يجدف* 4 فعلم يسوع افكارهم فقال لماذا تفكرون بالشر في قلوبكم* 5 ايما ايسر ان يقال مغفورة لك خطاياك ام ان يقال قم و امش* 6 و لكن لكي تعلموا ان لابن الانسان سلطانا على الارض ان يغفر الخطايا حينئذ قال للمفلوج قم احمل فراشك و اذهب الى بيتك* 7 فقام و مضى الى بيته* 8 فلما راى الجموع تعجبوا و مجدوا الله الذي اعطى الناس سلطانا مثل هذا

والرد استاذ جورج

أنا أؤكد لك أن المسبح لم يقل غفرت لك خطيئتك ولكن ربما نقترح على مصححين أقصد محرفين الكتاب المقدس إضافتها...

أنظروا نسخة asv الشهيرة are forgiven. 

إذن فهو مجرد مبشر بغفران الخطايا وليس غافر الخطايا...المشكلة هنا فى النصين ترتيب الأحداث...فهيا نرتب الأحداث
1 - جاء المفلوج للمسيح محمولا 
2 - أكتشف يسوع أنهم مؤمنين.....( فلما راى ايمانهم )
3 - قال يسوع للمفلوج (مغفورة لك خطاياك) تبشيرا منه بغفران خطاياه (لأنه مؤمن)
4 - هنا ظن الكتبه والفريسيون أن يسوع هو الذي يغفر الذنوب ولا يغفر الذنوب إلا الله وحده فظنوا انه هو الذي غفر ذنب المفلوج.....( فابتدا الكتبة و الفريسيون يفكرون قائلين من هذا الذي يتكلم بتجاديف من يقدر ان يغفر خطايا الا الله وحده)
5 - هنا ينكر عليهم يسوع المسيح فهمهم الباطل ويقول لهم (و لكن لكي تعلموا ان لابن الانسان سلطانا على الارض ان يغفر الخطايا ) إن للمسيح سلطان أن يغفر الخطايا ..... 

ماذا يقول المسيح يا سادة ؟ أن له سلطانا أن يغفر الخطايا ..فلنسأل يسوع من أين لك هذا السلطان يا يسوع؟

ويجيب يسوع فى لوقا [ 10 : 21 ـ 22 ] : (( و التفت (أي المسيح) إلى تلاميذه و قال : كل شيء قد دُفِـعَ إليَّ من أبي )) .

أهم نقطة هي كيف فهم الحاضرين النص هل فهموا مثلك يا استاذ جورج أن يسوع غافر الذنوب أم مثلي أنه مبشر بالغفران فقط؟؟؟؟

من نفس النص......."فلما راى الجموع تعجبوا و مجدوا الله الذي اعطى الناس سلطانا مثل هذا"

بل كيف فهم المفلوج نفسه " و مضى الى بيته و هو يمجد الله "

نصل إلى أن

 أ- الجموع مجدوا الله
 ب- المفلوج المبشر بالغفران مجد الله

والمسيح لم ينكر عليهم فهمهم هذا.. لماذا لم يقل لهم "أنا غافر الذنوب فمجدونى أنا" أنا أقول لك لماذا ..؟

يوحنا [ 5 : 30 ] أنا لا أقدر أن أفعل من نفسي شيئا. كما أسمع أدين و دينونتي عادلة لأني لا أطلب مشيئتي بل مشيئة الآب الذي أرسلني.

ثم لو تمسكتم بفهمكم فأفهمونا هذا
أولا : متى6 عدد14: فانه ان غفرتم للناس زلاتهم يغفر لكم ايضا ابوكم السماوي.
يوحنا20 عدد 21 ـ 23من غفرتم خطاياه تغفر له. من أمسكتم خطاياه أمسكت

ومتى 16 : 19و انا اقول لك ايضا انت بطرس و على هذه الصخرة ابني كنيستي و ابواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها* 19 و اعطيك مفاتيح ملكوت السماوات فكل ما تربطه على الارض يكون مربوطا في السماوات و كل ما تحله على الارض يكون محلولا في السماوات
وليس لبطرس فقط
 متى 18 : 18-20الحق اقول لكم كل ما تربطونه على الارض يكون مربوطا في السماء و كل ما تحلونه على الارض يكون محلولا في السماء* 19 و اقول لكم ايضا ان اتفق اثنان منكم على الارض في اي شيء يطلبانه فانه يكون لهما من قبل ابي الذي في السماوات 

المسيح يعطي بطرس هذا السلطان و المجد........فهل بطرس إله ؟؟؟ وهل التلاميذ آلهة بواقع تلك النصوص ؟




			2- المسيح يقيم الموتى بقوته الذاتيه
ثم تقدم و لمس النعش فوقف الحاملون فقال ايها الشاب لك اقول قم (لو 7 : 14
و كان الجمع الذي معه يشهد انه دعا لعازر من القبر و اقامه من الاموات (يو 12 : 17
قال لها يسوع انا هو القيامة و الحياة من امن بي و لو مات فسيحيا (يو 11 : 25
فكثيرون من اليهود الذين جاءوا الى مريم و نظروا ما فعل يسوع امنوا به (يو 11 : 45
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


وهل إنفرد المسيح بذلك

حزقيال احيا جيش

Ez:37:1. كانت عليّ يد الرب فأخرجني بروح الرب وأنزلني في وسط البقعة وهي ملآنة عظاما.2 وأمرّني عليها من حولها واذا هي كثيرة جدا على وجه البقعة واذا هي يابسة جدا.3 فقال لي يا ابن آدم أتحيا هذه العظام.فقلت يا سيد الرب انت تعلم.4 فقال لي تنبأ على هذه العظام وقل لها.ايتها العظام اليابسة اسمعي كلمة الرب.5 هكذا قال السيد الرب لهذه العظام.هانذا أدخل فيكم روحا فتحيون.6 واضع عليكم عصبا واكسيكم لحما وابسط عليكم جلدا واجعل فيكم روحا فتحيون وتعلمون اني انا الرب7 فتنبأت كما أمرت وبينما انا اتنبأ كان صوت واذا رعش فتقاربت العظام كل عظم الى عظمه.8 ونظرت واذا بالعصب واللحم كساها وبسط الجلد عليها من فوق وليس فيها روح.9 فقال لي تنبأ للروح تنبأ يا ابن آدم وقل للروح هكذا قال السيد الرب هلم يا روح من الرياح الاربع وهبّ على هؤلاء القتلى ليحيوا‎.10 فتنبأت كما امرني فدخل فيهم الروح فحيوا وقاموا على اقدامهم جيش عظيم جدا جدا(SVD)


إيليا احيا طفل

1Kgs:17:17. وبعد هذه الأمور مرض ابن المرأة صاحبة البيت واشتدّ مرضه جدا حتى لم تبق فيه نسمة.18 فقالت لايليا ما لي ولك يا رجل الله.هل جئت اليّ لتذكير اثمي واماتة ابني.19 فقال لها اعطيني ابنك.واخذه من حضنها وصعد به الى العلية التي كان مقيما بها واضجعه على سريره20 وصرخ الى الرب وقال ايها الرب الهي أايضا الى الارملة التي انا نازل عندها قد اسأت باماتتك ابنها.21 فتمدد على الولد ثلاث مرات وصرخ الى الرب وقال يا رب الهي لترجع نفس هذا الولد الى جوفه.22 فسمع الرب لصوت ايليا فرجعت نفس الولد الى جوفه فعاش.23 فاخذ ايليا الولد ونزل به من العلية الى البيت ودفعه لامه.وقال ايليا انظري.ابنك حيّ.24 فقالت المرأة لايليا هذا الوقت علمت انك رجل الله وان كلام الرب في فمك حق (SVD)


1Kgs:17:23: 23 فاخذ ايليا الولد ونزل به من العلية الى البيت ودفعه لامه.وقال ايليا انظري.ابنك حيّ. (SVD)


أليشع احيا ميتا

2Kgs:13:21 وفيما كانوا يدفنون رجلا اذا بهم قد رأوا الغزاة فطرحوا الرجل في قبر اليشع فلما نزل الرجل ومس عظام اليشع عاش وقام على رجليه (SVD)


بطرس أحيا ميتة

Acts:9:37 وحدث في تلك الايام انها مرضت وماتت.فغسلوها ووضعوها في عليّة. (SVD)

Acts:9:40 فاخرج بطرس الجميع خارجا وجثا على ركبتيه وصلّى ثم التفت الى الجسد وقال يا طابيثا قومي.ففتحت عينيها.ولما ابصرت بطرس جلست. (SVD)
Acts:9:41 فناولها يده وأقامها.ثم نادى القديسين والأرامل واحضرها حية. (SVD)

ثم يا استاذ جورج تعالي ننظر الي هذا النص

Jn : 11 :39  قال يسوع ارفعوا الحجر .قالت له مرثا اخت الميت يا سيد قد انتن لان له اربعة ايام. 40 قال لها يسوع ألم اقل لك ان آمنت ترين مجد الله.41 فرفعوا الحجر حيث كان الميت موضوعا ورفع يسوع عينيه الى فوق وقال ايها الآب اشكرك لانك سمعت لي.42 وانا علمت انك في كل حين تسمع لي.ولكن لاجل هذا الجمع الواقف قلت.ليؤمنوا انك ارسلتني.(SVD)

المسيح ينظر لفوق .....لم ؟

المسيح يشكر الآب .... لم ؟

أنا أقول لك ............ "ايها الآب اشكرك لانك سمعت لي "

إذن فالمعجزة بإذن الله وبقدرة الله...





			3- المسيح يرسل الرسل والأنبياء
لذلك ها انا ارسل اليكم انبياء و حكماء و كتبة فمنهم تقتلون و تصلبون و منهم تجلدون في مجامعكم و تطردون من مدينة الى مدينة (مت 23 : 34)
بولس رسول يسوع المسيح بحسب امر الله مخلصنا و ربنا يسوع المسيح رجائنا (1تي 1 : 1
سمعان بطرس عبد يسوع المسيح و رسوله الى الذين نالوا معنا ايمانا ثمينا مساويا لنا ببر الهنا و المخلص يسوع المسيح (2بط 1 : 1)
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



بالله ربي وربك

هل هذا دليل علي الألوهية




			4- المسيح هو قائل الوصايا العشر وبالتالى هو الذى يستطيع ان ياتى بوصايا جديده كما فى انجيل متى الأصحاح الخامس:21 قد سمعتم انه قيل للقدماء لا تقتل و من قتل يكون مستوجب الحكم22 و اما انا فاقول لكم ان كل من يغضب على اخيه باطلا يكون مستوجب الحكم و من قال لاخيه رقا يكون مستوجب المجمع و من قال يا احمق يكون مستوجب نار جهنم
فمن هذا الذى يعدل ويزود فى كلام الله الا الله ذاته
سنفترض ان رئيس الجمهوريه اصدر قرار جمهورى هل يستطيع أحد حتى الوزير ان يغير او يبدل فى منشور الرئيس الرئيس فقط هو الذى يستطيع ان يغير فى أقواله
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الوصايا العشر دليل علي الألوهية

الحمد لله الذي أنعم علينا بنعمة العقل




			5- كثيرون أمنوا بالمسيح كاله:
اجاب توما و قال له ربي و الهي (يو 20 : 28)
و الذين في السفينة جاءوا و سجدوا له قائلين بالحقيقة انت ابن الله (مت 14 : 33
و الارواح النجسة حينما نظرته خرت له و صرخت قائلة انك انت ابن الله (مر 3 : 11
فاجاب سمعان بطرس و قال انت هو المسيح ابن الله الحي (مت 16 : 16
فسمع يسوع انهم اخرجوه خارجا فوجده و قال له اتؤمن بابن الله (يو 9 : 35
		
أنقر للتوسيع...





			اجاب توما و قال له ربي و الهي (يو 20 : 28)
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


بسبب سوء الترجمة وعدم دقتها، فكلمة "الرب" التي ترد كثيراً في التراجم العربية كلقب للمسيح هي في التراجم الأجنبية بمعنى: "السيد" أو "المعلم"، فالمقابل لها في الترجمة الإنجليزية هو: lord، ومعناها: السيد، وفي الفرنسية : "le mait "، ومعناها: المعلم، وهكذا في سائر التراجم كالألمانية والإيطالية والأسبانية.

وما أتت به الترجمة العربية ليس بجديد، بل هو متفق مع طبيعة اللغة التي نطق بها المسيح ومعاصروه فكلمة: "رب" عندهم تطلق على المعلم، وتفيد نوعاً من الاحترام والتقدير كما قالت المرأة السامرية للمسيح: "يا رب أرى أنك نبي" (يوحنا 4/19)، فليس المقصود من كلامها وصف المسيح بالربوبية.

فالمرأة هنا لا تعرف المسيح ولا تؤمن به بل هي تشك حتى في مجرد أن يكون نبي ، ورغم ذلك تقول له ( يا رب ) فإن دل ذلك على شيء فإنما يدل على أن هذا اللفظ يراد به الاحترام ولا يعني الإلوهية في شيء .

وفي إنجيل يوحنا أن المسيح كان يخاطبه تلاميذه: يا رب، ومقصودهم: يا معلم، فها هي مريم المجدلية تلتفت إليه وتقول: "ربوني الذي تفسيره: يا معلم…وأخبرت التلاميذ أنها رأت الرب" (يوحنا 20/16-17).

وخاطبه اثنان من تلاميذه: "رب الذي تفسيره: يا معلم" (يوحنا 1/38).

ولم يخطر ببال أحد من التلاميذ المعنى الاصطلاحي لكلمة الرب حين أطلقوها على المسيح، فقد كانوا يريدون : المعلم والسيد، ولذلك شبهوه بيوحنا المعمدان حين قالوا له: " يا رب علمنا أن نصلي كما علم يوحنا تلاميذه". (لوقا 11/1). 

وأما قول توما للمسيح "ربي وإلهي" فهو لم يقع منه في مقام الخطاب للمسيح، بل لما رأى المسيح حياً، وقد كان يظنه ميتاً استغرب ذلك، فقال متعجباً: "ربي وإلهي" (يوحنا 20/28)، ومما يؤكد صحة هذا الفهم أن المسيح أخبر في نفس السياق بأنه سيصعد إلى إلهه (انظر يوحنا 20/17)، وعليه فالألوهية هنا لو أريد بها المسيح فهي مجازية غير حقيقية. 

ولو فهم المسيح أنه أراد ألوهيته لما سكت المسيح عليه السلام، فقد رفض عليه السلام حتى أن يدعى صالحاً، إذ لما ناداه بعض تلاميذه: " أيها المعلم الصالح... فقال له: لماذا تدعوني صالحاً؟ ليس أحد صالحاً إلا واحد، وهو الله " (متى 19/17) فكيف يقبل أن يدعى رباً وإلهاً على الحقيقة؟





			و الذين في السفينة جاءوا و سجدوا له قائلين بالحقيقة انت ابن الله (مت 14 : 33
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


يا أستاذ جورج لا ريب أن السجود مظهر من مظاهر العبادة، لكنه لا يعني بالضرورة أن كل سجود عبادة، فمن السجود ما هو للتبجيل والتعظيم فحسب، فقد سجد يعقوب وأزواجه وبنيه لعيسو بن إسحاق حين لقائه " وأما هو فاجتاز قدامهم، وسجد إلى الأرض سبع مرات، حتى اقترب إلى أخيه.. فاقتربت الجاريتان هما وأولادهما وسجدتا، ثم اقتربت ليئة أيضاً وأولادها وسجدوا. وبعد ذلك اقترب يوسف وراحيل، وسجدا " (التكوين 33/3-7).

كما سجد موسى عليه السلام لحماه حين جاء من مديان لزيارته "فخرج موسى لاستقبال حميه، وسجد، وقبّله" (خروج 18/7)، وسجد إخوة يوسف تبجيلاً لا عبادة لأخيهم يوسف " أتى إخوة يوسف، وسجدوا له بوجوههم إلى الأرض" (التكوين 42/6)، واستمرت هذه العادة عند بني إسرائيل " وبعد موت يهوياداع جاء رؤساء يهوذا، وسجدوا للملك " (الأيام (2) 24/7).

وكل هذه الصور وغيرها لا تفيد أكثر من الاحترام، وعليه يحمل سجود من سجد للمسيح، فيما كان رفض بولس وبطرس لسجود الوثنيين لهما بسبب أن مثل هؤلاء قد يكون سجودهم من باب العبادة، لا التعظيم، خاصة أنهم يرون معجزات التلاميذ، فقد يظنونهم آلهة لما يرونه من أعاجيبهم.





			و الارواح النجسة حينما نظرته خرت له و صرخت قائلة انك انت ابن الله (مر 3 : 11
فاجاب سمعان بطرس و قال انت هو المسيح ابن الله الحي (مت 16 : 16
فسمع يسوع انهم اخرجوه خارجا فوجده و قال له اتؤمن بابن الله (يو 9 : 35
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



يا أستاذ جورج إن لفظ ابن الله لم يقتصر في الكتاب المقدس على المسيح بل اطلق لفظ ابن الله على كثيرين غير المسيح فهي تسمية عامة والدليل على ذلك :
ورد في سفر صموئيل الثاني [ 7 : 14 ] ان الرب يقول عن النبي سليمان : ((أَنَا أَكُونُ لَهُ أَباً وَهُوَ يَكُونُ لِيَ ابْناً))
وفي سفر الخروج [ 4 : 22 ] أن الرب يقول عن إسرائيل : ((إسرائيل ابني البكر)) وفي المزمور التاسع والعشرين الفقرة الاولى يقول النص : ((قدموا للرب يا ابناء الله . . . قدموا للرب مجداً وعزاً .))
وفي المزمور الثاني الفقرة السابعة ان الرب قال لداود : ((انت ابني وأنا اليوم ولدتك))
وفي العهد الجديد يقول المسيح في انجيل متى الاصحاح الخامس : ((طوبى لصانعي السلام لأنهم ابناء الله يدعون))

والخلاصة :
إن لفظ ( ابن الله ) اطلق في الكتاب المقدس على كل من له صلة بالله من الانبياء والشرفاء والمؤمنين وعلى كل مستقيم بار .





			اقترح ان تقرأ الانجيل بنفسك لتكتشف ان المسيح هو الله ذاته
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


بل أقترح عليك أنت يا استاذ جورج أن تقرأ الانجيل

أقسم بالله ربي وربك

لو أقحمت عقلك لتيقنت تمام اليقين أن المسيح هو عبد الله ورسوله​*


----------



## جورج مايكل (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*

سلام المسيح معكم
الى العضو مواد  
1- فى موضوع غفران الخطايا حضرتك قلت:أنا أؤكد لك أن المسبح لم يقل غفرت لك خطيئتك ولكن ربما نقترح على مصححين أقصد محرفين الكتاب المقدس إضافتها...
وردى عليك ياما تاخد الكتاب المقدس على بعضه وتتكلم بدون الادعاء علينا بتحريف الكتاب كل ماتتزنقوا فى حاجه تقول النص ده محرف مادام انت قبلت تتكلم من الكتاب المقدس لا تتدعى بتحريفه واما ندخل فى موضوع هل تحرف الكتاب المقدس ام لا 
المسيح غفر الخطايا بسلطانه وحده وأعطى هذا السلطان لغفران الخطايا ولكن يتم باسم يسوع المسيح وبفم الكاهن يعنى الرسل والكهنه هم وسيله لايصال الغفران 
فهم اليهود جيدا ان المسيح يغفر الخطايا بسلطانه وحده ومنهم من تعجب ومنهم من قبل ومجد الله
و لكن لكي تعلموا ان لابن الانسان سلطانا على الارض ان يغفر الخطايا حينئذ قال للمفلوج قم احمل فراشك و اذهب الى بيتك (مت  9 :  6)
لماذا يتكلم هذا هكذا بتجاديف من يقدر ان يغفر خطايا الا الله وحده (مر  2 :  7فابتدا الكتبة و الفريسيون يفكرون قائلين من هذا الذي يتكلم بتجاديف من يقدر ان يغفر خطايا الا الله وحده (لو  5 :  21


----------



## جورج مايكل (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*

2-المسيح احيا الموتى بقوته الذاتيه ولم يصلى قبل ان يقيم الموتى 
ورد فى انجيل لوقا الأصحاح السابع:11 و في اليوم التالي ذهب الى مدينة تدعى نايين و ذهب معه كثيرون من تلاميذه و جمع كثير
12 فلما اقترب الى باب المدينة اذا ميت محمول ابن وحيد لامه و هي ارملة و معها جمع كثير من المدينة13 فلما راها الرب تحنن عليها و قال لها لا تبكي14 ثم تقدم و لمس النعش فوقف الحاملون فقال ايها الشاب لك اقول قم15 فجلس الميت و ابتدا يتكلم فدفعه الى امه
هل صلى هنا المسيح وطلب قوة من الله مثل اى نبى اخر اقام موتى بالتأكيد لا


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*



mawad قال:


> *أستاذ ميه ميه
> من فضلك ترجم لي هذا النص
> 
> اشعياء 45:8
> εὐφρανθήτω ὁ οὐρανὸς ἄνωθεν, καὶ αἱ νεφέλαι ῥανάτωσαν δικαιοσύνην· ἀνατειλάτω ἡ γῆ ἔλεος καὶ δικαιοσύνην ἀνατειλάτω ἅμα· ἐγώ εἰμι κύριος ὁ κτίσας σε.​*


 
اقطري ايتها السماوات من فوق و لينزل الجو برا لتنفتح الارض فيثمر الخلاص و لتنبت برا معا انا الرب قد خلقته (اشعياء 8:45)

لا اعلم ما خص هذا


----------



## جورج مايكل (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*

2-المسيح احيا الموتى بقوته الذاتيه ولم يصلى قبل ان يقيم الموتى 
ورد فى انجيل لوقا الأصحاح السابع:11 و في اليوم التالي ذهب الى مدينة تدعى نايين و ذهب معه كثيرون من تلاميذه و جمع كثير
12 فلما اقترب الى باب المدينة اذا ميت محمول ابن وحيد لامه و هي ارملة و معها جمع كثير من المدينة13 فلما راها الرب تحنن عليها و قال لها لا تبكي14 ثم تقدم و لمس النعش فوقف الحاملون فقال ايها الشاب لك اقول قم15 فجلس الميت و ابتدا يتكلم فدفعه الى امه
هل صلى هنا المسيح وطلب قوة من الله مثل اى نبى اخر اقام موتى بالتأكيد لا
3- المسيح يرسل الرسل والأنبياء
فالله وحده هو الذى يرسل الرسل والأنبياء وهذا أكبر دليل على ألوهية السيد المسيح
4-الله هو الذى أعطى موسى النبى الوصايا العشر ولا أحد غير الله ذاته ان يتدخل ويعدل أو يكمل هذه الوصايا والمسيح هو الذى جاء بوصايا مكمله للوصايا العشر لأنه هو الله
5-و بعد ثمانية ايام كان تلاميذه ايضا داخلا و توما معهم فجاء يسوع و الابواب مغلقة و وقف في الوسط و قال سلام لكم (يو  20 :  26)
ثم قال لتوما هات اصبعك الى هنا و ابصر يدي و هات يدك و ضعها في جنبي و لا تكن غير مؤمن بل مؤمنا (يو  20 :  27)
اجاب توما و قال له ربي و الهي (يو  20 :  28)

ليس احد صالح الا الله وحده والسيد المسيح قال انا هو الراعى الصالح
انا هو الراعي الصالح و الراعي الصالح يبذل نفسه عن الخراف (يو  10 :  11)
اما انا فاني الراعي الصالح و اعرف خاصتي و خاصتي تعرفني (يو  10 :  14)
ولذلك المسيح هو الله
 اليهود سجدوا للسيد المسيح كابن لله وليس للتعظيم والاحترام
وقد فهم اليهود ان المسيح هو اله وسجدوا له
 اجابه اليهود قائلين لسنا نرجمك لاجل عمل حسن بل لاجل تجديف فانك و انت انسان تجعل نفسك اله     يوحنا 33:10
 35 فسمع يسوع انهم اخرجوه خارجا فوجده و قال له اتؤمن بابن الله
36 اجاب ذاك و قال من هو يا سيد لاومن به
37 فقال له يسوع قد رايته و الذي يتكلم معك هو هو
38 فقال اومن يا سيد و سجد له
واضح هنا انه سجود ايمان بالمسيح انه ابن الله

المسيح ابن الله بالطبيعه والأخرون أبناء بالتبنى وبالدعوه
طوبى لصانعي السلام لانهم ابناء الله يدعون (مت  5 :  9
و اما كل الذين قبلوه فاعطاهم سلطانا ان يصيروا اولاد الله اي المؤمنون باسمه (يو  1 :  12
فهم صاروا ودعيوا أولاد وأبناء الله بناء على أعمالهم ولكن المسيح ابن الله بالطبيعه ولم يكتسب البنوة

كيف تقول المسيح عبد وبطرس الرسول يقول:سمعان بطرس عبد يسوع المسيح و رسوله الى الذين نالوا معنا ايمانا ثمينا مساويا لنا ببر الهنا و المخلص يسوع المسيح (2بط  1 :  1)ويهوذا ليس الاسخريوطى احد تلاميذ المسيح يقول:
يهوذا عبد يسوع المسيح و اخو يعقوب الى المدعوين المقدسين في الله الاب و المحفوظين ليسوع المسيح (يه  1 :  1
ويوحنا الحبييب يقول أيضا:
اعلان يسوع المسيح الذي اعطاه اياه الله ليري عبيده ما لا بد ان يكون عن قريب و بينه مرسلا بيد ملاكه لعبده يوحنا (رؤ  1 :  1)
ويعقوب الرسول:يعقوب عبد الله و الرب يسوع المسيح يهدي السلام الى الاثني عشر سبطا الذين في الشتات (يع  1 :  1
وأخيرا بولس الرسول:بولس عبد ليسوع المسيح المدعو رسولا المفرز لانجيل الله (رو  1 :  1
وبعد كل هذه الأيات أقترح ان تريح دماغك وتقول الكتاب المقدس كله محرف ومش مهم تثبت ان الكتاب المقدس محرف فهذه عمليه مستحيله وانت لا تريد ان تصدق ان الكتاب المقدس محرف ولاتريد بأى حال من الأحوال ان يكون المسيح الها لك  دا أنت مواد بجلالة قدره ومسلم يعنى من خير امه اخرجت للناس وفى الأخر أومن باله الجماعه المسيحين اللى احنا بنضربهم على قفاهم ويقولوا تانى دا المسيحين دول جماعه مالهمش قيمه معقوله يبقى الهم هو الاله الحقيقى وأترك محمد صاحب السيف والقوة والغزوات والمسلمين أصحاب الغزوات مثل العياط والكشح والاسكندريه لا لا مش معقول ابدا


----------



## lahfair (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*

جاءت حقيقة أن " لا إله إلا الله " في عدة مواقع في الإنجيل دون ذكرٍ للابن أو للروح القدس كشركاء لله :

-سفر التكوين الإصحاح 1 : 26 "وقال الله نعمل الإنسان على صورتنا على شبهنا "
تفسرها الجملة # 27 "خلق الله الإنسان "
إن صيغة الجمع تستعمل للتفخيم والتعظيم ولا تدل عل تعدد الآلهة فنحن نرى أن الملوك يكتبون عند إصدار مرسوم " نحن…ملك المملكة….أمرنا بما…"

-خلق الله سبحانه وتعالى جميع الكائنات بنفسه دون أن يشاركه أحد في ذلك كما في : -
سفر التكوين الإصحاح 1 كله
سفر التكوين الإصحاح 2 : 2
سفر التكوين الإصحاح 2 : 8
سفر التكوين الإصحاح 5 : 2 - 3
إنجيل متى الإصحاح 19 : 4

-سفر التكوين الإصحاح 17 : 3 "وسقط أبرام على وجهه"
أيوب الإصحاح 1 : 20 " وخر على الأرض وسجد"
سفر العدد الإصحاح 16 : 22 " فخرا على وجهيهما"
إنجيل متى الإصحاح 26 : 39 " وخر على وجهه "
رؤيا يوحنا الإصحاح 7 : 11 "وخروا أمام العرش على وجوههم وسجدوا لله "
أي أن الجميع كانوا يسجدون لله الواحد ولم يكن معه أحد

-سفر التثنية الإصحاح 4 : 35 " أن الرب هو الإله . ليس آخر سواه "

-سفر التثنية الإصحاح 6 : 4 " الرب إلهنا رب واحد "

-المزمور 2 : 7 والمزمور 110 : 1 وفي العديد من المزامير تثبت أن الابن لم يكن موجوداً وأن الله وحده هو الأبدي

-سفر إشعياء الإصحاح 40 : 28 " إله الدهر الرب خالق أطراف الأرض لا يكل ولا يعيا "
أما المسيح عليه السلام فكان يتعب كما في إنجيل يوحنا الإصحاح 4 : 6 " كان يسوع قد تعب من السفر "

-سفر إشعياء الإصحاح 44 : 24 " أنا الرب صانع كل شيء "

-سفر إشعياء الإصحاح 45 : 5 "أنا الرب وليس آخر. لا إله سواي "

-سفر إشعياء الإصحاح 46 : 9 " لأني أنا الله وليس آخر .الإله وليس مثلي "

-سفر هوشع الإصحاح 13 : 4 " وإلهاً سواي لست تعرف "

-سفر حبقوق الإصحاح 1 : 12 " ألست أنت منذ الأزل يا ربُّ إلهي قدوسي لا تموت "
وفي رسالة بولس الأولى إلى تيموثاوس الإصحاح 6 : 16 " الذي وحده له عدم الموت "
الله سبحانه وتعالى حي لا يموت أما المسيح عليه السلام فقد كان ميتا كما جاء في رؤيا يوحنا الإصحاح 1 : 18 "وكنت ميتاً وها أنا حي " 

-إنجيل متى الإصحاح 4 : 10 من أقوال المسيح عليه السلام : -" للرب إلهك تسجد وإياه وحده تعبد "

-إنجيل متى الإصحاح 6 : 24 من أقوال المسيح عليه السلام : -" لا يقدر أحد أن يخدم سيدين"

-إنجيل متى الإصحاح 19 : 17 + إنجيل مرقس الإصحاح 10 : 18
من أقوال المسيح عليه السلام : -" ليس أحد صالحاً إلا واحد وهو الله "

-إنجيل متى الإصحاح 22 : 37 - 38 من أقوال المسيح عليه السلام : -" تحب الرب إلهك من كل قلبك …..هذه هي الوصية الأولى والعظمى"

-إنجيل متى الإصحاح 23 : 9 من أقوال المسيح عليه السلام : -" لأن أباكم واحد الذي في السماء "

-إنجيل مرقس الإصحاح 12 : 29 من أقوال المسيح عليه السلام:-"إن أول كل الوصايا… الرب إلهنا رب واحد"

-إنجيل مرقس الإصحاح 13 : 32 من أقوال المسيح عليه السلام : -" وتلك الساعة فلا يعلم بهما أحد ولا الملائكة الذين في السماء ولا الابن إلا الآب "

-إنجيل يوحنا الإصحاح 1 : 18 " الله لم يره أحد قط "

-إنجيل يوحنا الإصحاح 17 : 3 من أقوال المسيح عليه السلام : -" أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك "

-رسالة بولس الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس الإصحاح 15 : 28 " كي يكون الله الكل في الكل " 

-رسالة بولس الأولى إلى تيموثاوس الإصحاح 1 : 17
" وملك الدهور الذي لا يفنى ولا يُرى الإله الحكيم وحده له الكرامة والمجد إلى دهر الدهور "

-رسالة بولس الأولى إلى تيموثاوس الإصحاح 2 : 5 " يوجد إله واحد ووسيط واحد بين الله والناس "
كل نبي وسيط بين الله سبحانه وتعالى والناس بمعنى أنه ينقل رسالة الله إلى للناس

-رسالة بولس الأولى إلى تيموثاوس الإصحاح 6 : 15 - 16
" العزيز الوحيد ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب الذي وحده له عدم الموت ساكناً في نور لا يدنى منه أحد الذي لم يره أحد من الناس ولا يقدر أن يراه الذي له الكرامة والقدرة الأبدية "

-رؤيا يوحنا الإصحاح 1 : 8 " أنا هو الألف والياء البداية والنهاية يقول الرب " 
أي أن الرب قال هذا وليس المسيح عليه السلام 
والدليل أنها جاءت من كلام الله سبحانه وتعالى في رؤيا يوحنا الإصحاح 21 : 6 " أنا هو الألف والياء البداية والنهاية " 

-رؤيا يوحنا الإصحاح 4 : 3 + رؤيا يوحنا الإصحاح 5 : 1
" ثم رأيت عرشاً عظيماً والجالس عليه " 
يتكلم عن الله جل جلاله وعرشه . دون وجود المسيح عليه السلام

-رؤيا يوحنا الإصحاح 11 : 16 " وسجدوا لله "
سجدوا لله سبحانه وتعالى وحده

-رؤيا يوحنا الإصحاح 20 : 6 " سيكونون كهنةً لله والمسيح "
تدل على أن الله سبحانه وتعالى والمسيح عليه السلام منفصلان


----------



## جورج مايكل (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*

سلام ملك السلام معكم
الى العضو lahfair
ايه رأى حضرتك فى الأيه دى التى تتنبأعن السيد المسيح كابن الله والها فى نفس الوقت  لانه يولد لنا ولد و نعطى ابنا و تكون الرياسة على كتفه و يدعى اسمه عجيبا مشيرا الها قديرا ابا ابديا رئيس السلام (اش  9 :  6)


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*

*اللـه *

إشعياء 4:41 "أنا الرب الأول ومع الآخرين أنا هو



إشعياء 12:48 "أنا هو. أنا الأول وأنا الآخر." 



*يسوع*


رؤيا 17:1،18 "أنا هو الأول والآخر والحي وكنت ميتاً وها أنا حي إلى أبد الآبدين



رؤيا 8:2 "وإلى ملاك كنيسة سميرنا.هذا يقوله الأول والآخر الذي كان ميتاً فعاش." 



رؤيا 12:22-16 "وها أنا آتي سريعاً .. أنا الألف والياء البداية والنهاية الأول والآخر .. أنا يسوع أرسلت ملاكي لأشهد لكم بهذه الأمور .." 


رؤيا 8:1 "أنا هو الألف والياء البداية والنهاية يقول الرب الكائن والذي كان والذي يأتي القادر على كل شيء." 


رؤيا 6:21،7 "أنا هو الألف والياء البداية والنهاية. أنا أعطي العطشان من ينبوع ماء الحياة مجاناً. من يغلب يرث كل شيء، وأكون له إلهاً وهو يكون لي ابناً." 




*اللـه* 


أنا اللـه وليس آخر .. لي تجثو كل ركبة، يحلف كل لسان" (إشعياء 22:45-24) 



*يسوع* 


لكي تجثو باسم يسوع كل ركبة ممن في السماء ومن على الأرض ومن تحت الأرض ويعترف كل لسان أنّ يسوع المسيح هو رب لمجد اللـه الآب" (فيلبي 9:2-10). 






*اللـه* 



إشعياء 3:43 "لأني أنا الرب  إلهك .. مخلّصك." 



1تيموثاوس 10:4 ".. ألقينا رجاءنا على اللـه الحي الذي هو مخلّص جميع الناس ..." 



لوقا 47:1 "وتبتهج روحي باللـه مخلصي." 



*يسوع* 




متى 21:1 "... وتدعو اسمه يسوع لأنه يخلّص شعبه من خطاياهم." 



يوحنا 29:1 "وفي الغد نظر يسوع ... فقال، هوذا حمل اللـه الذي يرفع خطية 
العالـم." 



يوحنا 42:4 "هذا هو بالحقيقة مخلّص العالـم." 



عبرانيين 9:5 "... صار لجميع الذين يطيعونه سبب خلاص أبدي." 



لوقا 11:2"إنه ولد لكم اليوم في مدينة داود مخلّص هو المسيح الرب."


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*



> -إنجيل متى الإصحاح 4 : 10 من أقوال المسيح عليه السلام : -" للرب إلهك تسجد وإياه وحده تعبد "


 





عند ميلاده جاء المجوس قائلين : " أَتَيْنَا لِنَسْجُدَ لَهُ" (مت2/3) . وسجدوا له " خَرُّوا وَسَجَدُوا لَهُ" (مت2/11) .

" وَإِذَا أَبْرَصُ قَدْ جَاءَ وَسَجَدَ لَهُ " (مت8/2) .

" وَفِيمَا هُوَ يُكَلِّمُهُمْ بِهَذَا إِذَا رَئِيسٌ قَدْ جَاءَ فَسَجَدَ لَهُ" (مت9/18).

" وَالَّذِينَ فِي السَّفِينَةِ جَاءُوا وَسَجَدُوا لَهُ " (مت14/33) .

" وَإِذَا امْرَأَةٌ كَنْعَانِيَّةٌ 000 فَأَتَتْ وَسَجَدَتْ لَهُ قَائِلَةً: «يَا سَيِّدُ أَعِنِّي!»" (مت15/25) .



" والمولود أعمى الذي خلق له المسيح عينين " وَسَجَدَ لَهُ." (يو9/38) .

وكما عبده تلاميذه كالرب الإله فقد سجدوا له أيضًا كالرب الإله ، فهم كانوا يعلمون مما تعلموه من الرب نفسه ، وكيهود أصلاً، أنه لا سجود ولا عبادة لغير اللَّه ، وقال الملاك القديس يوحنا في الرؤيا: " انْظُرْ 000 أَنَا عَبْدٌ مَعَكَ وَمَعَ إِخْوَتِكَ الَّذِينَ عِنْدَهُمْ شَهَادَةُ يَسُوعَ. اسْجُدْ لِلَّهِ. " (رؤ19/10؛22/9) ، 

كما منع القديس بطرس قائد المئة الذي حاول أنْ يسجد له قائلاً " قُمْ أَنَا أَيْضاً إِنْسَانٌ" (أع10/25) . 

ولكن التلاميذ عبدوه وسجدوا له كالرب الإله ، كما قال له توما " رَبِّي وَإِلَهِي" (يو20/28) . 

" حِينَئِذٍ تَقَدَّمَتْ إِلَيْهِ أُمُّ ابْنَيْ زَبْدِي مَعَ ابْنَيْهَا وَسَجَدَتْ " (مت20/20) .

وبعد القيامة " وَلَمَّا رَأَوْهُ (تلاميذه) سَجَدُوا لَهُ " (مت28/17؛لو24/25) .

والمريمتين " وَأَمْسَكَتَا بِقَدَمَيْهِ وَسَجَدَتَا لَهُ." (مت28/9) .

وفي كل هذه الحالات لا توجد أية إشارة أو تلميح في الكتاب علي أنَّ الرب يسوع المسيح قد رفض ولم يقبل السجود له بل على العكس تماماً فهو المكتوب عنه " وَلْتَسْجُدْ لَهُ كُلُّ مَلاَئِكَةِ اللهِ" (عب1/6)، وأيضًا " لأَنَّنَا جَمِيعاً سَوْفَ نَقِفُ أَمَامَ كُرْسِيِّ الْمَسِيحِ لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ: «أَنَا حَيٌّ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ إِنَّهُ لِي سَتَجْثُو كُلُّ رُكْبَةٍ وَكُلُّ لِسَانٍ سَيَحْمَدُ اللهَ». " (رو14/10-11) ، وأيضًا " لِكَيْ تَجْثُوَ بِاسْمِ يَسُوعَ كُلُّ رُكْبَةٍ مِمَّنْ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَمَنْ عَلَى الأَرْضِ وَمَنْ تَحْتَ الأَرْضِ " (في2/10) .


----------



## فدائي (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*



Christian Knight قال:


> *ومن قال لك يا مسلم اننا نعبد المسيح لمجرد انه ولد من عذراء؟؟
> فنحن نعبد المسيح لانه الله الذى خلقنا وخلق كل شىء وتجسد لاجلنا وفدانا وليس بسبب ولادته المعجزية فقط
> اما ادم فهو مجرد بشر مثلى ومثلك*



*هذا ما قلته عن المسيح انكم تعبدوه لانه اله
حلو وجميل خالص
طب لما المسيح صلب اذن الله صلب وبعد ما المسيح صلب مات لمدة ثلاث ايام وبالتالي فان الله قد مات ايضا ثلاث ايام لان الله هو المسيح عندكم اذا هناك سؤال 
من الذي تحكم في الكون لمدة ثلاث ايام  هل الكون تحكم بنفسه؟
يا عالم :t26:اصحاب العقول يميزو هو فيه اله بيموت الطم علي وشي خلاص معدشي فيه فهم*​


----------



## جورج مايكل (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*

سلام المسيح معكم
الى العضو فدائي
السيد المسيح مات بالناسوت اى بالجسد ولكن اللاهوت لا يموت ابدا
انت تستحق ان تلطم علو وشك ألاف المرات لأنك لا تفهم


----------



## فدائي (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*

*اه موضوع الناسوت واللهوت بتعكم الي انتم اصلا مش فهمينه*​


----------



## فدائي (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*

*ثم قولي يا عم الاقور لما المسيح صلب  
الي هو ربكم  وحاشا لله ان يكون مثل ذلك
ازاي تقبل علي نفسك انك تعبد اله يصلب ولا هتقولي انه النا   سوووت*​


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*



فدائي قال:


> *اه موضوع الناسوت واللهوت بتعكم الي انتم اصلا مش فهمينه*​


 
تصحيح املائي 
اللاهوت وليس اللهوت

وانت شو عرفك انه نحن مش فاهمين موضوع الناسوت واللاهوت؟؟؟
تحكم بدون ان تملك اي فكرة عن الموضوع


----------



## usher2906 (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*

يا أخي أنت تقول أن المسيح ولد من عدراء ولم لا تعبد أمه التي ولدته بالله عليك الله هو ربي وربك فعبده 
اما المسيح عيسى فهو رسول الله يا أخي


----------



## Twin (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااي أخ فدائي*



فدائي قال:


> *هذا ما قلته عن المسيح انكم تعبدوه لانه اله*
> 
> *حلو وجميل خالص*
> *طب لما المسيح صلب اذن الله صلب وبعد ما المسيح صلب مات لمدة ثلاث ايام وبالتالي فان الله قد مات ايضا ثلاث ايام لان الله هو المسيح عندكم اذا هناك سؤال *
> ...


*بعيداً عن هذا الأسلوب الطفولي في تشتيت الموضوع بأسئله أجيبت كثيراً*
*ولو كنت أجتهدت لمجرد دقائق ستجد الأجابة لعل وعسي تتفتح عقليتك ومخيلتك المريضة !!!*
*عامة لا مجال لتشتيت السؤال لو أردت أن تضع أعتراض أو أستفسار بسياق الموضوع فأهلاً بك *
*وغير ذالك سيحذف*
*ومادمت ستستطيع التواصل معنا بهدوؤ فقم بفتح موضوع جديد وستجد من سيجيبك*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## فدائي (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*

*رد رد رد يا عالم حد يرد​*


----------



## Twin (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هااااي أخ فدائي*



فدائي قال:


> *
> رد رد رد يا عالم حد يرد​*


 
*لا تعليق*​ 
*وليكون بركة
*​*
**سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## فدائي (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*

*مفيش رد  لان مفييش حد عارف الررد​اتكسفوا بقه *​​


----------



## جورج مايكل (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*

سلام المسبح معكم
الى انتحارى 
ربنا يشفيك 
روح فجر نفسك بعيد عن هنا


----------



## Twin (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هااااي أخ فدائي*



فدائي قال:


> *مفيش رد لان مفييش حد عارف الررد​*​
> 
> *اتكسفوا بقه *​


 
*ربنا ينور بصيرتك يا أخي *
*وصدقني أنني بلهفة وشوق كي أجيبك علي أسئلتك*
*ولكن أين هذه الأسئله التي تستحق الأجابة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*وتعليق أخير *
*ياليتنا نري إنسان يتواصل معنا بأسلوب حضاري وليس طفولي*

*وليكون بركة*​
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*

*فدائي*
*بصراحة انا راجعت المشاركات لم اجد لك مشاركة لنرد عليها قولي رقم المشاركة الي نرد عليها انت عن شو تحكي؟؟؟؟*


----------



## زيدان المصري (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*

سلام المسيح معاكم ومع ana 100 100
انتوا ماسبتوش حاجة تانية تتقال ربنا يعطيكوا حسب حبكم للمسيح المخلص ويخلص كل ماقد هلك ويعيد خرافة للرعية مرة اخري لكي يكون الكل في المسيح ولكي يكون الكل سعيد بالأبدية
سلامي لكل أعضاء المنتدي اللذيذ ده


----------



## زيدان المصري (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*

سلام رب المجد يسوع المسيح يكون مع الجميع
           ردا علي الأخ رحمة من العالمين
              احب أعرفك أنك تخاف تقراء في الأنجيل واللي يدل علي هذا انك مش عاوز تقراء علشان نتكلم كلام ناس مثقفين وبيفهموا وبتقول أنجيل ايه ياأبو أنجيل ،
أولا : لو أنت مابتعترفش بالأنجيل يبقي أنت مابتعترفش بدينك ,
ثانيا : انا حبيت أوريك انك مش مستعد تتعرف علي الموضوع اللي بتتكلم انت فيه .
ثالثا : انا منتظرك ومنتظر أني أنتكلم معاك علشان أجوبك ومتعملش زي الناس الجهلة وخليك متحضر ومثقف وروح أقراء أولا علشان نتكلم ونتحدث عن معرفة ياأخي
أتمنالك كل الخير من رب الخير والمعرفة من إله المعرفة وربنا يهدينا جميعا إلي طرقه هو بأسلوب رباني سماوي خارج نطاق حرب السيطرة ومعارك ومين يغلب في الأخر احنا بنتكلم عن دين أما بالأقناع أو نكون في محبة بعيد عن أي شئ اخر
سلام ياأخي كما علمنا السيد المسيح( حبوا بعضكم بعض كما أحببتكم انا ) أطلب من اله السلام يعطيك الحقيقة لأني متأكد من حقيقتي .


----------



## fredyyy (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*

*حلو وجميل خالص
طب لما المسيح صلب اذن الله صلب*

*الله إتصلب غلط xxxxxx

المسيح صلب مات لمدة ثلاث ايام وبالتالي فان الله قد مات ايضا ثلاث ايام لان الله هو المسيح 

 الله مات غلط في غلط xxxxxxxxxxx

إسأل ولا تفّسر كي تحصل على الإجابة الصحيحة*


----------



## سيف الرسول (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*

يا اصحاب العقول ان كان هناك عقول ومن الذى امسك السماوات والارض عندما مات الله اجيبوا


----------



## Christian Knight (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*



سيف الرسول قال:


> يا اصحاب العقول ان كان هناك عقول ومن الذى امسك السماوات والارض عندما مات الله اجيبوا



*ومن قال اصلا ان الله مات بلاهوته يا محمدى؟؟؟
افلا تعقل ما تقول؟!!!!!!!*


----------



## fredyyy (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*

*يا اصحاب العقول ان كان هناك عقول *

*شكراَ على الشتيمة والرب يباركك

لأن المسيح قل :*
مت 5:44
***  واما انا فاقول لكم احبوا اعداءكم.*باركوا لاعنيكم*.احسنوا الى مبغضيكم ***

*ومن الذى امسك السماوات والارض عندما مات الله اجيبوا *

*كلام غلط xxx  الله يمت 

المسيح كلّي القدرة لذلك يدير كل شئ في أي وقت وفي أي زمان

المسيح كلّي المعرفة لذلك فهو يعرف لماذا تناقش وما هي أهدافك وميولك

ولك معه لقاء*

*مكتوب:
*رؤ 1:18
  *** *والحي وكنت ميتا وها انا حيّ الى ابد الآبدين آمين ولي مفاتيح الهاوية والموت.* ***

رؤ 1:8 
 **** انا هو الالف والياء البداية والنهاية يقول الرب الكائن والذي كان والذي يأتي القادر على كل  شيء ****

رؤ 21:6  
 *** ثم *قال لي قد تم.انا هو الالف والياء البداية والنهاية.انا اعطى العطشان من ينبوع ماء الحياة مجانا.****

 رؤ 22:13 
*** *انا الالف والياء.البداية والنهاية.الاول والآخر*.***


----------



## جورج مايكل (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*

سلام المسيح معكم
لا تتعبوا انفسكم مع المسلمين يكفى ان توضحوا لهم ان الاسلام ليس دين من عندالله ولا تحدثوهم فى الوهية السيد المسيح لأن:
المسلم لا يفهم الا فى النكاح


----------



## haweya (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*

*حرر بواسطة My Rock*
*لانه نسخ و لصق*
*مع تحذير اول*


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*

haweya  
لاظن انك قراءة المشاركات قبل ان ترد او تشارك انصحك راجع المشاركات جديدا قبل الرد الاعمى




> أولاً : هل الإله يثبت ألوهيته عن طريق قوله إنه كان موجوداً قبل إنسان ما ، انه من البديهي لو أراد إثبات ألوهيته لكان قال : ( أنا الإله الخالق الأزلي ) أو لقال : ( إنني الله فاعبدوني ) .


 
تاكد وادرس جيدا قبل ان تتكلم بما لا تعرف فيه 
قبل أن يكون إبراهيم، *”أنا كائن*“». إنها كينونة لا علاقة لها بالزمن، كينونة دائمة!



> نلاحظ هنا ان قول المسيح : " قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَنَا كَائِنٌ ". كان جواباً على سؤال اليهود : " لَيْسَ لَكَ خَمْسُونَ سَنَةً بَعْدُ، أَفَرَأَيْتَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ؟ "
> 
> لقد اعتـقـد اليهود أن المسيح كان يتكلم عن وجوده الفعلي بالروح والبدن عندما قال لهم : " قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَنَا كَائِنٌ " فقالوا له : كيف رأيت إبراهيم وما بلغت الخمسين بعد ؟ ....... لقد اساؤوا فهم كلام المسيح ....... ولم تكن هذه أول مرة يُسيئون فيها فهم كلامه ....... لقد وقعوا في سلسلة متعددة الحلقات في سوء فهم أقوال المسيح التي كان يقولها لهم ، يحدثهم المسيح عن خلود الإيمان فيحسبونه يتكلم عن خلود الأبدان ، : " اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَحْفَظُ كَلاَمِي فَلَنْ يَرَى الْمَوْتَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ». فَقَالَ لَهُ الْيَهُودُ:الآنَ عَلِمْنَا أَنَّ بِكَ شَيْطَانًا. قَدْ مَاتَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ وَالأَنْبِيَاءُ، وَأَنْتَ تَقُولُ:إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَحْفَظُ كَلاَمِي فَلَنْ يَذُوقَ الْمَوْتَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. أَلَعَلَّكَ أَعْظَمُ مِنْ أَبِينَا إِبْرَاهِيمَ الَّذِي مَاتَ؟ وَالأَنْبِيَاءُ مَاتُوا. مَنْ تَجْعَلُ نَفْسَكَ؟» " يوحنا [ 8 : 51 _ 53 ]


 

*Rev 1:8​*​​ «أَنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبَِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ» يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ الْكَائِنُ وَالَّذِي كَانَ وَالَّذِي يَأْتِي، الْقَادِرُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ.

*المرة الجاي اقرا الكتاب المقدس قبل ما تفسر من عندك او تنقل من مواقع اسلامية*



> ثالثاً : إذا كان المسيح إلهاً لأنه قال عن نفسه : " قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَنَا كَائِنٌ " . فماذا يكون إرميا الذي قال عنه الرب : " قَبْلَمَا صَوَّرْتُكَ فِي الْبَطْنِ عَرَفْتُكَ وَقَبْلَمَا خَرَجْتَ مِنَ الرَّحِمِ قَدَّسْتُكَ. جَعَلْتُكَ نَبِيّاً لِلشُّعُوبِ ". ارميا [ 1 : 4 ، 5 ]




*فهمني كيف تربط النصين ببعض :dntknw:*




> كلمة " أنا " هنا مترجمة عن : " ego eimi " بحسب الأصل اليوناني للنص. فهل يعنى هذا ان الملاك جبريل إله هو أيضا.
> مثال آخر من اعمال الرسل 10 : 21 : " فَنَزَلَ بُطْرُسُ إِلَى الرِّجَالِ الَّذِينَ أَرْسَلَهُمْ إِلَيْهِ كَرْنِيلِيُوسُ وَقَالَ: هَا أَنَا الَّذِي تَطْلُبُونَهُ. مَا هُوَ السَّبَبُ الَّذِي حَضَرْتُمْ لأَجْلِهِ؟ " .
> نفس اللفظة يستعملها بطرس فهل ممكن ان نعتبر بطرس هو أيضا اله ؟
> مثال ثالث في حكاية الأعمى الذى أبصر في يوحنا 9 : 8 - 9 : " فَالْجِيرَانُ وَالَّذِينَ كَانُوا يَرَوْنَهُ قَبْلاً أَنَّهُ كَانَ أَعْمَى قَالُوا: أَلَيْسَ هَذَا هُوَ الَّذِي كَانَ يَجْلِسُ وَيَسْتَعْطِي؟ آخَرُونَ قَالُوا : هَذَا هُوَ. وَآخَرُونَ : إِنَّهُ يُشْبِهُهُ. وَأَمَّا هُوَ فَقَالَ : إِنِّي أَنَا هُوَ ".
> الأعمى يقول انى انا هو ( انا الكائن / ايجو ايمي )




*ايجو ايمي تعني انا هو او انا كائن واصلها بالعبري هو اهيه وهذا اعلان الله بالعهد القديم لموسى*
*لما قال بطرس او الملاك او الاعمى ايجو ايمي لا يقصد ان يقول انه اله لكن السيد المسيح كان يقصد الوهيته*




*وباقي كلامك يلف ويدور على نفس الموضوع وتكرار الكلام* ​


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*

خذ هذا الرابط
أرني أين قال المسيح: انا هو الله فاعبدوني؟
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=20578*​


----------



## pop201 (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*

انا مبسوط جدآ اني عرفت المنتدي ده وشكرآ


----------



## My Rock (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*

يا احبة الرجاء عدم الخروج عن جوهر الموضوع وتشتيته الى مواضيع اخرى


----------



## الحق أقول (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*



riyad قال:


> *لو قال عن نفسه إنه إله، لرجموه. ولو قال للناس اعبدوني لرجموه أيضاً، وانتهت رسالته قبل أن تبدأ .. إن الناس لا يحتملون مثل هذا الأمر. بل هو نفسه قال لتلاميذه "عندي كلام لأقوله لكم، ولكنكم لا تستطيعون أن تحتملون الآن" (يو16: 12)
> *



يعني المسيح كان خايف إنهم يرجموه قبل أن يوصل رسالته لو أنه قال أنه الله و لو أنه طلب أن يعبدوه؟؟؟؟

اليس الله بقادر على أن يحفظ رسالته و يبلغها كيف شاء؟؟؟

أيخاف الله ممن خلق؟؟

أيخاف من عباده فلا يترك دليلاً على أن المسيح هو الله لمن يأتون بعد ذلك؟؟؟

كلام غير منطقي بالمرة 
و أرجو الا تقول لي أن الذي خاف هو الناسوت فالناسوت و اللاهوت لم يفترقا عندكم

و المفروض إن اللاهوت يأيد الناسوت و يثبته لو هتكون دي حجة


----------



## fredyyy (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*

*إسمك أقول الحق ... لكن الحق يُقال ... أنت لاتعرف الحق *

*قلت عن المسيح أنه يخاف ... فهي كلمة غير صحيحة في مكان غير صحيح *

*فأنت تواجه الحق الذي قال :*

*متى 26 : 51 - 54*
*وَإِذَا وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الَّذِينَ مَعَ يَسُوعَ مَدَّ يَدَهُ وَاسْتَلَّ سَيْفَهُ *
*وَضَرَبَ عَبْدَ رَئِيسِ الْكَهَنَةِ فَقَطَعَ أُذْنَهُ. 
فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ رُدَّ سَيْفَكَ إِلَى مَكَانِهِ. *
*لأَنَّ كُلَّ الَّذِينَ يَأْخُذُونَ السَّيْفَ بِالسَّيْفِ يَهْلِكُونَ
أَتَظُنُّ أَنِّي لاَ أَسْتَطِيعُ الآنَ أَنْ أَطْلُبَ إِلَى أَبِي *
*فَيُقَدِّمَ لِي أَكْثَرَ مِنِ اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ جَيْشاً مِنَ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ 
فَكَيْفَ تُكَمَّلُ الْكُتُبُ أَنَّهُ هَكَذَا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَكُونَ*

*تعلَّم عن المسيح .... قبل أن تفتح فمك فتظهر رائحة كلامك الكريهه*

*إنه الله ... تقابلنا معه ... وعرفناه ... فقبلناه ... فأثر في حياتنا فعبدناه*

*ليس أحد يعرف ما في قلب الله ........ إلا الذي عَرِفَ كيف يتكئ على صدره*

*فلن تستطيع أن تتعرف وتعرف حب القدير ... وأنت ترشقه بالحجارة *

*قف وإسجد له ... ثم إسجد له ... ثم إسجد له *


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*

الأخ الفاضل / الحق أقول 
+++ لم يكن خائفاً من أن يقولها ، لئلا يحكموا عليه بالموت . ++ بل كان يدبر الأمور بحكمته ، بحيث يقولها ، فيحكموا عليه بسببها ، فى الوقت الذى يحدده هو . +++ وهو ما حدث -فعلاً- فى اللحظة التى قال عنها : " من أجل هذه الساعة أتيت " ، إذ قال -فيها- أنه هو  إبن الله ، والتى كان اليهود يعلمون -- من النبوءات-- أنها تعنى اللاهوت ، فحكموا عليه بالموت ، فلم يعترض نهائياً ، لأن هذا هو هدفه : أن يتم الحكم بالموت بناءً على أنه هو الله ، وليس بناءً على أىٍ من الأسباب الأخرى التى كانوا يحاولونها .
++++ وبخصوص التدبير الإلهى العجيب ، لإتمام الفداء ، يوجد - فى منتدانا- موضوع يشرح ذلك بأكثر وضوح ، وللتسهيل ، أنقل منه هذا الجزء :- 
+++++++++++++++++++ التدبير الإلهى للفداء +++++++++++++++++++
+++  كان بالحكمة الطاهرة ، وليس بالعنفوان والإغتصاب . +  فعند الله القدوس ، تكون الغاية طاهرة ، والوسيلة كذلك طاهرة . 
++++ ولأن البشرية باعت نفسها للشيطان ، عندما أطاعته ، إذ أن : [ أنت عبد للذى تطيعه ]   ، ولأن الرحمة الإلهية تريد إنقاذ البشر من مصير العذاب الأبدى الرهيب . ++ لذلك فإن الحكمة الإلهية صنعت تدبيراً طاهراً ، لإنقاذ أولئك الأسرى فى يد إبليس ، بدون أى مكر أو خبث أو خديعة دنيئة .
+++++ ويمكن تشبيه ذلك --- مع الفارق --- بما فعله الجيش المصرى فى حرب تحرير سيناء ، إذ إتبع  إسلوباً  عبقرياً لا يخطر على بال العدو ، بإبتكار فكرة عبقرية لإزالة خط بارليف -- الذى لا تقدر عليه القنبلة الذرية -- بإستخدام خراطيم مياه عملاقة ذات قوة دفع جبارة ، أطاحت بالساتر الترابى ( الجبل ) فى لحظات . +  فكانت المفاجأة ، بإستخدام العلم والفكر والإختراع  والعبقرية ، وليس بإستخدام الخديعة الدنيئة .+ ولذلك فكل الأجيال ، وحتى الأعداء ، لن يمكنهم إلاّ  إحترام هذا العمل الشريف العبقرى .
+++++ وكذلك أيضاً -- ولكن على مستوى أسمى وأعلى من كل ما فى الوجود -- صنع الله تدبيراً ، على أسمى مستوى فى العبقرية والحكمة ، لأنه هو الحكمة ذاتها .
+++++ فأكمل خطته الفدائية الفائقة الحكمة ، بدون أن يدرى العدو بما يحدث ، بل ظل فى حالة توسوس وقلق وتردد ، لا يدرى ما حقيقة هذه الأمور الغريبة التى يراها ولا يفهمها ، مثلما كانت حالة العدو عند تحرير سيناء .
++++++ والشيئ الذى لا يمكن أن يخطر ببال الشيطان المتعجرف المتكبر ، هو أن يأتي الله ، متجسداً ، فى تلك الحالة من الوداعة و التواضع . ++ الشيطان المتكبر المتعجرف ، يمكنه أن يفكر فى كل الأشياء ، إلاّ فى التواضع ، + إنه لا يتخيل معنى التواضع ، ولا يتصور كيف يكون شكله . ++ لذلك فإن الخطة العبقرية جاءت --لتنقذ البشر  -- من المكان الذى لا يتخيله العدو ، وبالكيفية التى لا يتصورها العدو ، جاءت من طريق التواضع ، وبوسيلة التواضع ، فإرتبك تفكير العدو ، وظل متردداً  بين التكذيب والتصديق ، حتى أتم الله خلاصه للبشر . 
++++++ ولذلك ، فهذا الخلاص ، المبنى على التواضع والإحتمال ، حتى الصليب ، لا يستحقه ، إلاّ المؤمنين به ، لا يستحقه إلاّ المتواضعين المحتملين .
++++++++ وأما المتكبرين المتعجرفين ، فمثلهم مثل إبليس ، لا يقبلونه ولا يتخيلونه ولا يتصورونه .... ولايستحقونه .
ش


----------



## Twin (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخي الحق اقول*


الحق أقول قال:


> يعني المسيح كان خايف إنهم يرجموه قبل أن يوصل رسالته لو أنه قال أنه الله و لو أنه طلب أن يعبدوه؟؟؟؟
> 
> اليس الله بقادر على أن يحفظ رسالته و يبلغها كيف شاء؟؟؟
> 
> ...


*أولاً السيد المسيح الله الظاهر في الجسد *
*لا يخاف فالخوف هو نتاج الخطية *
*والسيد المسيح له كل المجد بلا خطية*
*ولكن طبعاً ما قلته هو نتاج جملة خاطئة لا أعترف بها*
*فهي جملة أجتهادية قالها الأخ الحبيب لتقريب الصورة أو لغير ذلك ولكنها خاطئة *

*وثانياً السيد المسيح له كل المجد*
*لم يكن في أحتياج لقول مثلما تقول كي يؤمنوا به *
*ولا هم كانوا في أنتظار مثل هذا القول المراد كي يرجموه فهو تعرض كثيراً لمحاولات الرجم *
*بسبب أعماله لا أقواله *
*فأعماله كانت تفضح خطيتهم وظلامهم *
*ولذلك كانوا يرفضونه ويقاومونه *
*لأنه النور والنور يهزم الظلمة وبما أنهم أشرار يحبون الحياة في الظلام لأن أعمالهم شريرة ويخشون الفضيحة *
*وهذا حال كل من ليس له المسيح*
*فهو لا يرفضه فقط بل يحاربه *
*خوفاً من أن تنكشف أعماله ومعتقداته أمام نور *
*السيد المسيح له كل المجد أمام نور العالم*

*أما بالنسبة للأدلة **علي إلوهية *
*السيد المسيح له كل المجد فهي كثيرة وبكثرة*
*من خلق الي أقامة موتي بقدرته الذاتية الي موتوه العظيم الذي كان بأرادته للفداء الي قيامته المجيدة من الموت ونصرته عليه وكسر شوكته **ولكن ...*
* كيف لك أن ترها أو تقتنع بها*
*وأنت تحيا بعيداص عن النور *
*وليس لك النور الا إذا** تحرر قلبك مما هو عليه الأن*
*أنا لا أقول لك أن ترفضه وتلقيه عنك ولكن يكفي أن تتركه ولو لدقائق وأطلب النور وثق في هذا النور أنه سيغير*
*أما بدون هذا ولو ظهر لك *
*السيد المسيح له كل المجد نفسه وقال لك أنا هو *
*لن تتغير*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## الحق أقول (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*



Twin قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هاااي أخي الحق اقول*
> 
> *أولاً السيد المسيح الله الظاهر في الجسد *
> ...



أولاً أشكرك على أسلوبك المهذب بعكس فريدي الذي لم أجد من كلامه إلا السب لذلك لن أرد عليه

و لي عندك سؤال:

بالطبع تعلم أن اليهود لما سألوا عيسى - عليه السلام- هل تزعم أنك الرب فإنه لم يجب بنعم 

مع العلم أنه جاء من أجل خراف بني إسرائيل الضالة ليهديهم كما هو عندكم 

فهل لم يبلغهم بشخصه و بشيء هو عندكم لا يصح الايمان إلا به؟؟؟

مع التذكير مرة أخرى أنه جاء لهم 

و أعتذر عن غيابي هذه الفترة لأن النت عندي كان لا يعمل


----------



## fredyyy (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*



الحق أقول قال:


> يعني المسيح كان خايف ....
> أيخاف الله ممن خلق؟؟
> أيخاف من عباده فلا يترك دليلاً على أن المسيح هو الله لمن يأتون بعد ذلك؟؟؟
> كلام غير منطقي بالمرة
> ...


 
*عرفت ليه إستخدمت معاك أسلوب شديد في الرد من أجل الكلمات الواردة باللون الأزرق*

*وأكررها لك*
*المسيح كان خايف ...*
*فلا يترك دليلاً على أن المسيح هو الله ...*
*كلام غير منطقي بالمرة *
*و أرجو الا تقول لي ... *
*و المفروض إن اللاهوت ...*

*ليس في كلامي ُسباب لكن هذة العبارات بالنسبة لي رائحة كريهه وليس فيها قول الحق *

*لا تغضب فهذا مجرد وصف للإنسان وهو بعيداً عن الله*

*فعندما تتكلم عن المسيح ابن الله تكلم بإحترام فنحترمك *

*لن أتجاوز عن الكلمات الخاطئة في حق الله *

*لا ُتحلل لنفسك عبارات لا يقبلها الآخرين:t37: *


----------



## الحق أقول (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*



fredyyy قال:


> *عرفت ليه إستخدمت معاك أسلوب شديد في الرد من أجل الكلمات الواردة باللون الأزرق*
> 
> *وأكررها لك*
> *المسيح كان خايف ...*
> ...




لم أفهم ما الذي يغضبك في الكلام ؟؟
أنا لم أتهم المسيح بالخوف أو الجبن بل أنا استنكر وصفكم له بهذا الوصف من هذا الموقف المذكور عندكم 

و ما الذي أغضبك في أن المسيح لم يترك لهم دليل على أنه الله؟؟
أليس هذا ما حدث في هذا الموقف؟؟؟ إذا أغضبك الكلام فلست أنا من قاله بل أنتم قبلي أليس كذلك؟؟

و بالنسبة لأنك غضبت لأني قلت كلام غير منطقي بالمرة فلأنه غير منطقي فعلاً بالنسبة لي و يبدو أنه كذلك بالنسبة لك و إلا لم غضبت لما قلت لك ما فهمته؟؟

و كلمة المفروض اللي مزعلاك مش معناها إني بفرض على الله شيء إنما اقصد إن المعروف عندكم إن عيسى كان بطبيعتين لاهوت و ناسوت و في مفهومكم اللاهوت بيأيد الناسوت صح؟؟؟
يعني ده الطبيعي ليه بقى زعلان؟؟؟

و يا ريت لو أنا غلطت في فهم حاجة أو قلت حاجة غلط إنك تفهمني بالعقل مش تشتمني و خلاص زي ما لمست من مكرم زكي ردوده اللي اسلوبها راقي بدون استخدام السباب


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*




> يعني المسيح كان خايف إنهم يرجموه قبل أن يوصل رسالته لو أنه قال أنه الله و لو أنه طلب أن يعبدوه؟؟؟؟
> 
> اليس الله بقادر على أن يحفظ رسالته و يبلغها كيف شاء؟؟؟​



أقول الحق...

نحن نؤمن ان المسيح هو الله المتجسد 

فكيف يخاااااااف الله من خليقته ؟ 

فالسيد المسيح أردا أن يخفى لاهوته عن الشيطان 

يقول القديس بولس الرسول..لآن لو عرفوا لما صلبوا رب المجد..

لوتأكد الشيطان أن يسوع هو الله فى الظاهر لما تجاسر أن يصلبة..

لوظهر السيد المسيح بملء مجدة الألهى لما احتمل البشر أن يبصروة

لانة قال لموسى النبى حينما أراد أن يرى ملء مجدة..

لا تقدر أن ترى وجهى لآن الأنسان لا يرانى ويعيش..خر.20.33

لذلك التحف السيد المسيح بالناسوتية ليخفى مجدة حينما تجسد ووجد فى الهيئة كأنسان.لقد احتار الشيطان فى فهم التجسد بدءأ من اخلاء الله الكلمة لنفسة ليأخذ صورة عبد.ومرورا بكل ما ظهر بة السيد المسيح من التواضع فى ميلادة وهروبة الى مصر وحياتة البسيطة البعيدة عن مظاهر العظمة وفى صومة على الجبل وفى حزنة وصلاتة وفى أن ينسب لنفسة عدم المعرفة بشأن اليوم الاخير.بحسب انسانيتةوهو العالم بكل شىء.بحسب لاهوتة

قد اصيب الشيطان بالارتباك فكلما شعر أن السيد المسيح هو ابن الله او القدوس يعود فيحتار من تواضعة العجيب خاصة فى نسألة المعرفة لهذا تجاسر وغامر بحماقتة فى اتمام مؤامرة صلب السيد المسيح وابتلعت السمكة الطعم المخفى فية السنارة قةية انهت جميع أحلامها وتمت المقاصد الالهية فى فداء وتحرير البشر من سلطان الشيطان​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*




> ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى​



إن الناس لا يحتملون مثل هذا الأمر. بل هو نفسه قال لتلاميذه "عندي كلام لأقوله لكم، ولكنكم لا تستطيعون أن تحتملون الآن" (يو16: 12)


لذلك

لما قال للمفلوج "مغفورة لك خطاياك"، قالوا في قلوبهم "لماذا يتكلم هذا هكذا بتجاديف؟! 

من يقدر أن يغفر الخطايا إلا الله وحده" (مر2: 6، 7). 

لذلك

قال لهم السيد المسيح "لماذا تفكرون بهذا في قلوبكم.

أيهما أيسر أن يقال للمفلوج مغفورة لك خطاياك، أم أن يقال قم أحمل سريرك وامش؟! 

ولكن لكي تعلموا أن لابن الإنسان سلطاناً على الأرض أن يغفر الخطايا، قال للمفلوج: لك أقول قم، واحمل سريرك واذهب إلى بيتك.

فقام للوقت وحمل السرير، وخرج قدام الكل حتى بُهت الجميع ومجدوا الله ... " (مر2: 8 ـ 12).


كذلك لما قال لليهود "أنا والآب واحد" تناولوا حجارة ليرجموه (يو10: 30، 31) متهمين إياه بالتجديف وقائلين له "فإنك وأنت إنسان تجعل نفسك إلهاً" (يو10: 33)



إذن ما كان ممكناً عملياً أن يقول لهم أنه إله، 

أو أن يقول لهم اعبدوني ولكن الذي حدث هو الآتي:




لم يقل أنه إله، ولكنه اتصف بصفات الله. ولم يقل اعبدوني، لكنه قبِل منهم العبادة.



والأمثلة على ذلك كثيرة جداً.



ونحن في هذا المجال سوف لا نذكر ما قاله الإنجيليون الأربعة عن السيد المسيح، ولا ما ورد في رسائل الآباء الرسل،

إنما سنورد فقط ما قاله السيد المسيح نفسه عن نفسه، حسب طلب صاحب السؤال. 

فنورد الأمثلة الآتية:




أولاً،

نسب السيد المسيح لنفسه الوجود في كل مكان، وهي صفة من صفات الله وحده:



فقال "حيثما اجتمع اثنان أو ثلاثة باسمي، فهناك أكون في وسطهم" (مت18: 20).

والمسيحيون يجتمعون باسمه في كل أنحاء قارات الأرض.



إذن فهو يعلن عن وجوده في كل مكان.



كذلك قال "ها أنا معكم كل الأيام وإلى انقضاء الدهر" (مت 28: 20). 


وهي عبارة تعطي نفس المعنى السابق.


وبينما قال هذا عن الأرض،

قال للص التائب "اليوم تكون معي في الفردوس" (لو23: 43).

إذن هو موجود في الفردوس، كما هو في كل الأرض.


وقال لنيقوديموس

"ليس أحد صعد إلى السماء، إلا الذي نزل من السماء، ابن الإنسان الذي هو في السماء" (يو3: 13).

أي أنه في السماء، بينما كان يكلم نيقوديموس على الأرض ..


وبالنسبة إلى الأبرار

قال إنه يسكن فيهم هو والآب (يو14: 23).

أما عن الإنسان الخاطئ 

فقال إنه يقف على باب قلبه ويقرع حتى يفتح له (رؤ3: 20)




ونسب نفسه إلى السماء، منها خرج، وله فيها سلطان:



فقال "خرجت من عند الآب، وأتيت إلى العالم" (يو16: 28). 

وقال إنه يصعد إلى السماء حيث كان أولاً (يو6: 62). 

وفي سلطانه على السماء قلا لبطرس: 


"وأعطيك مفاتيح ملكوت السموات" (مت16: 19). 


وقال لكل تلاميذه

"كل ما تربطونه على الأرض يكون مربوطاً في السماء" (مت18: 18) ..

وقال "دُفع إلىَّ كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الأرض" (مت28: 18)



ونسب إلى نفسه مجد الله نفسه: 



فقال "إن ابن الإنسان سوف يأتي في مجد أبيه مع ملائكته.

وحينئذ يجازي كل واحد حسب عمله" (مت16: 27). 

وهو نسب لنفسه مجد الله، 

والدينونة التي هي عمل الله،

والملائكة الذين هم ملائكة الله. 

وقال أيضاً أنه سيأتي "بمجده وفي مجد الآب" (لو9: 26).

وقال أيضاً "من يغلب فسأعطيه أن يجلس معي في عرشي، كما غلبت أنا أيضاً وجلست مع أبي في عرشه" (رؤ3: 21). 




هل يوجد أكثر من هذا أنه يجلس مع الله في عرشه؟!




كذلك تَقَبَّل من الناس الصلاة والعبادة والسجود:



قال عن يوم الدينونة 



"كثيرون سيقولون لي في ذلك اليوم: يا رب، 

يا رب أليس باسمك تنبأنا، وباسمك أخرجنا شياطين، وباسمك صنعنا قوات كثيرة" (مت7: 22). 

وقَبلَ من توما أن يقول له

"ربي وإلهي،

ولم يوبخه على ذلك. بل قال له: "لأنك رأيتني يا توما آمنت. طوبى للذين آمنوا ولم يروا" (يو20: 27 ـ 29). 



كذلك قبل سجود العبادة من المولود أعمى (يو9: 38)، 

ومن القائد يايرس (مر5: 22)

ومن تلاميذه (مت 28: 17) ..

ومن كثيرين غيرهم.


وقَبلَ أن يُدعى رباً. 

وقال إنه رب السبت (مت12: 8). ​


----------



## الحوت (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*



الحق أقول قال:


> يعني المسيح كان خايف إنهم يرجموه قبل أن يوصل رسالته لو أنه قال أنه الله و لو أنه طلب أن يعبدوه؟؟؟؟
> 
> اليس الله بقادر على أن يحفظ رسالته و يبلغها كيف شاء؟؟؟
> 
> ...


*
يا ابني مافيش خوف ولكن لانك لم تفهم ما تقراه بسبب صعوبة عليك tفظنيت انه خوف مع اني وضحت بامثلة كثيرة ..

الناس لا تحتمل ان يكون واقف امامهم انسان بنفس صورتهم ويقول لهم انه الله كدا خبط لزق ويسجدوا له ويصدقوة ..

المسيح اتبع معهم طريقة تمهيده ليثبت لهم انه الله بالرغم من انه قال لهم اكثر من مرة ولكن بطريقة يقدروا يستوعبوها بشكل افضل ما يقول لهم كدا على طول انا الله اعبدوني ..

لماذا لم تقرأ المداخلة كامله لتفهم بدل ما تاخذ جزء صغير وتهرب فيه ؟!!!

خذ هذا رابط مداخلتي وأقرأ وأفهم .. *
*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=298393&postcount=4

ثم دعني اسالك سؤال :


لو سألتك ان تؤمن بالوهية فرعون فماذا ستفعل ؟!

اليس هو القائل :

{ فَقَالَ أَنَا رَبُّكُمُ الْأَعْلَى } ( النازعات : 24)
فهو قد قال لنفسه بانه الله .. فلماذا لا تؤمن به ؟!

ام ان الأمر لا يتعلق بمجرد كلمات انما بافعال !!!
وهكذا كان السيد المسيح يثبت انه الله بافعالة بالاضافه الى كلامة الذي يثبت انه والله واحد وانه الله نفسه ..
اقرأ رابط مداخلتي كامله لتفهم ..

والسيد المسيح أشار الى انه اله بقوله لليهود انه ازلي :

 { قال لهم يسوع الحق الحق اقول لكم قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن } ( يوحنا 58:8)

فهو موجود قبل ابراهيم !


وقال عند استعلانه لرسوله الحبيب :

{ فلما رأيته سقطت عند رجليه كميت فوضع يده اليمنى عليّ قائلا لي لا تخف انا هو الاول والآخر ,والحي وكنت ميتا وها انا حيّ الى ابد الآبدين آمين ولي مفاتيح الهاوية والموت } ( رؤيا :17:1)

فالمسيح وبكل صراحة يقول انه اله لان الاله هو الاول والاخر ..
 ولا احد قبله ..

وهو الحي ..
 وقد مات على الصليب ثم قام وهو حي الى ابد الابدين وله مفاتيح الهاوية والموت ..
بمعنى انه يحيي ويميت ..
ويكافأ الابرار ويدين الاشرار ..

وقال ايضاً : 

{ واكتب الى ملاك كنيسة سميرنا . هذا يقوله الاول والآخر الذي كان ميتا فعاش } ( رؤيا 8:2)

وقال في ختام السفر والكتاب المقدس كله :

{ وها انا آتي سريعا واجرتي معي لاجازي كل واحد كما يكون عمله . انا الالف والياء . البداية والنهاية . الاول والآخر } ( رؤيا 13:22)

من الذي سياتي ثانية ويجازي .. ؟
 انه المسيح
وماذا قال عن نفسه ؟

انه الالف والياء !
والبداية والنهاية !
والاول والاخر !

والان من هو الوحيد الذي يستحق هذه الالقاب ؟ 

اقرأ :

{ هكذا يقول الرب ملك اسرائيل وفاديه رب الجنود . انا الاول وانا الآخر ولا اله غيري } ( اشعيا 6:44)

{ من فعل وصنع داعيا الاجيال من البدء . انا الرب الاول ومع الآخرين انا هو } ( اشعيا 4:41)

{ اسمع لي يا يعقوب واسرائيل الذي دعوته . انا هو . انا الاول وانا الآخر } ( اشعيا 12:48)

والآن .. بما ان الرب ( يهوه ) اله اسرائيل هو " الاول والاخر " ولا اله غيره ..
وان المسيح يقول ايضاً عن نفسه بانه " الاول والاخر والبداية والنهاية " ..
اذن فهو والله ( يهوه ) واحد ..!

وبما ان الله يرسل الملائكة فالمسيح ايضاً يرسل الملائكة وهم " ملائكته "!

{ هذه الاقوال أمينة وصادقة والرب اله الانبياء القديسين ارسل ملاكه } ( رؤيا 6:22)
وفي نفس الاصحاح نرى بان اله الانبياء القديسين هذا اسمه يسوع !

{ أنا يسوع ارسلت ملاكي } ( رؤيا 16:22)



والان لو لقيت مسلماً يكتب ويؤلف ويدعو لنفسه قائلاً :

" انا هو الرحمن الرحيم وانا مالك يوم الدين ومن يحيي ويميت , ورب الملائكة والعرش, والحي القيوم ولي الجلال والاكرام " !

افلن تحاكموه بتهمة الكفر وادعاء الالوهية ؟!
وبانه يدعي لنفسه بأنه هو الله ؟!

ارجو ان اكون قد افدتك واتيتك بما تريد :smil12:
*


----------



## fredyyy (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*

*أقول الحق *

*ردي أرسلته لك في رسالة خاصة*​


----------



## الحق أقول (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*



riyad قال:


> *
> يا ابني مافيش خوف ولكن لانك لم تفهم ما تقراه بسبب صعوبة عليك tفظنيت انه خوف مع اني وضحت بامثلة كثيرة ..
> 
> الناس لا تحتمل ان يكون واقف امامهم انسان بنفس صورتهم ويقول لهم انه الله كدا خبط لزق ويسجدوا له ويصدقوة ..
> ...




أعذرني  أستاذ رياض فأنت في ردك تقول أن المسيح لم يقل لهم أنه الله بداية و لكن اتخذ معهم نظام التمهيد لأنهم لن يحتملوا الأمر من أول مرة 
و هو يتناقض مع رد marmar_maroo التي تقول فيه أنه لم يقل لهم لأنه لو كان قال لما جعلهم الشيطان يصلبوه و لكان الشيطان لن يجرؤ أن يفعل هذا 

فأرجو أن توضحوا أي الرأيين صحيح حتى أعرف على أيهما أرد

و السلام على من اتبع الهدى


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*

الأخ الحبيب رياض 
إجابتك أثلجت قلبى 
+++وبخصوص سؤال الأ الحق أقول ، بوجود تناقض ، أرد على سيادته بأنه لا يوجد تناقض ، بل معلجة من زوايا مختلفة ، فرجاء إعادة الفحص .


----------



## الحوت (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*



الحق أقول قال:


> أعذرني  أستاذ رياض فأنت في ردك تقول أن المسيح لم يقل لهم أنه الله بداية و لكن اتخذ معهم نظام التمهيد لأنهم لن يحتملوا الأمر من أول مرة
> و هو يتناقض مع رد marmar_maroo التي تقول فيه أنه لم يقل لهم لأنه لو كان قال لما جعلهم الشيطان يصلبوه و لكان الشيطان لن يجرؤ أن يفعل هذا
> 
> فأرجو أن توضحوا أي الرأيين صحيح حتى أعرف على أيهما أرد
> ...



*اخي الحق اعذرك لهذه اللخبطة ولعدم مقدرتك تجميع الخيوط سويا ..

عزيزي المسيح لم يقل انه الله لانه كما وضحت لك لا يستطعون ان يحتملو هذا الكلام ...

وضع نفسه مطرحهم يا عزيزي الحق ..

واحد بهيئة انسان يقف ويقول لك انا الله فماذا ستفعل وقتها ؟

اولا :

المسيح لم يقل لهم انه الله ولكنة اتصف بصفات الله ..

ثانيا :

لم يقل لهم اعبدوني ولكنة قبل منهم العباده ..

ثالثا :

في كل كلامة كان دائما ينسب لنفسه صفات الله وقدرة الله ويخبرهم انه والله واحد ..

رابعا :

الكتاب المقدس الذي هو بوحي من المسيح بصفتة الله يخبر على لسان الانبياء والرسل ان المسيح هو الله نفسه ..

خامسا :

المسيح نفسه قال انه الله كما بينت لك في مداخلتي الاخيره  
فالمسيح قال :

انه الالف والياء !
والبداية والنهاية !
والاول والاخر !

والرب ( يهوه ) اله اسرائيل نفسه " الاول والاخر " ولا اله غيره ..
وان المسيح يقول ايضاً عن نفسه بانه " الاول والاخر والبداية والنهاية " ..
اذن فهو والله ( يهوه ) واحد ..!

بالاضافه الى انه قال انه سياتي ويجازي كل واحد بحسب اعماله ...
وهذه خاصة بالله وحدة الذي يجازي كل واحد بحسب اعماله ..
كما ويقول المسيح انه هو نفسه  اله الانبياء القديسين ..
قال ايضا انه كائن قبل الكل ..
وقال لنيقموديمس انه وهو واقف معه يكلمة انه ايضا موجود بالسماء بنفس الوقت ..

بالنسبة لكلام الاخت المباركة مرمر فلا تناقض بين جميع ما قرأتة لانه يحتاج فقط لتجميع الخيوط لتكمل الحلقة المفقودة عندك ..

حيث تقول :
*


> *
> و هو يتناقض مع رد marmar_maroo التي تقول فيه أنه لم يقل لهم لأنه لو كان قال لما جعلهم الشيطان يصلبوه و لكان الشيطان لن يجرؤ أن يفعل هذا *


*
ايضا هذا صحيح ..

فالمسيح نفسه اخفى الوهيتة امام الشيطان لدرجة ان الشيطان كان يقف متحيرا امام حقيقة المسيح يسأله نفسه : اهو حقا المسيح ام انه ليس هو ..!!!!

فلم يكن من الصالح ان يعرف الشيطان حقيقة المسيح لئلا يبذل جهده لعرقلة عمل الفداء لان الشيطان لا يحب خلاص العالم وكان يتمنى ان لا يتم هذا ...

كان الشيطان يعلم ان المسيح سيولد من عذراء كما تنبأ اشعياء النبي وكان يعرف صفات هذا الاله كما ورد في اشعياء 9 : 6 ..
وسمع الشيطان تاكيد تحقيق النبؤة في بشارة الملاك ليوسف النجار كما تاكد منها ايضا في بشارة الملاك للعذراء بان القدوس المولود منها يدعى ابن الله ..
وايضا راى الشيطان ان العذراء حينما زارت اليصابات ان قالت لها :

"من اين لي هذا ان تاتي ام ربي الي" لوقا 1 : 41 - 44

فقال الشيطان في قلبة لا بد ان يكون و الله ..!!!

ولكن الشيطان ارتبك عندما راى هذا الاله يولد في مزود بقر ويقول الشيطان في نفسه كيف هذا ؟ 
مش ممكن ان يكون هذا الفقير المسكين الذي ليس له موضع ان يضع قدمية المحاط بالبهائم هو الله ..!!!

فكر الشيطان في هذا لان الشيطان لا يفهم شي اسمة تواضع واخلاء ذات ، ولو كان يعرف الشيطان هذا ما صار شيطانا والذي كان سببا في سقوط من الملائكية ..!!!

ثم سمع الشيطان الملاك يبشر الرعاة بان المولود هو الله فقال الشيطان في قلبة لا بد ان يكون هو ..!!!

ولكن رجع الشيطان فشك في الامر عندما نظر الى العذراء وهذه تهرب به الى مصر ..
فشك الشيطان وقال في نفسه هل معقول ان الله يهرب هكذا ؟ اين هيبتة واين ملكوتة ؟ اكيد ليس هو الله ..!!!

ثم ينظر الشيطان فيجد هذا الطفل عندما دخل مصر تسقط الكثير من اصنامها امامه وتتحطم تحقيقا لنبؤة اشيعاء فقال الشيطان اذن هو الله ..!!!

ثم رجع الشيطان فشك في الامر حينما راى الطفل لم يعد الا بعد موت الذين يردون قتله ..!!!

ثم راى الشيطان المسيح وهو بعمر 12 سنة يقف امام الشيوخ ويعلمهم وهم مبهتون منه فرجع وقال يبقى اكيد هو الله ..من اين له هذه الحكمة وما معنى قوله للشيوخ انه في منزل ابيه !!!

ثم عاود الشيطان فشك فيه حينما وجد يوسف النجار ومريم مسؤولين عنه ويخضع لهم ...

الخ الخ الخ ..

وايضا في التجربة عل الجبل ما زال الشك يراود الشيطان هل هو الله ام لا ؟!!

في كل مرة كان يقول له الشيطان ان كنت ابن الله .. ابن كنت ابن الله ..

3 وَقَالَ لَهُ إِبْلِيسُ:«إِنْ كُنْتَ ابْنَ اللهِ، فَقُلْ لِهذَا الْحَجَرِ أَنْ يَصِيرَ خُبْزًا». 

«إِنْ كُنْتَ ابْنَ اللهِ فَاطْرَحْ نَفْسَكَ مِنْ هُنَا إِلَى أَسْفَلُ"

لماذا كان يقول الشيطان للمسيح عبارة :«إِنْ كُنْتَ ابْنَ اللهِ" ..!!!

لانه ببساطة شديد الشيطان يريد ان يتاكد اذا هو نفسه ام لا لهذا كان يساله ويقول له «إِنْ كُنْتَ ابْنَ اللهِ" ..
فالمسيح اخفى طبيعتة امام الشيطان ..

ووضع السيد المسيح الشيطان في متاهه وبقى الشيطان في موال هو ام ليس هو .. هو ام ليس هو ..!!!!

حتى اخر لحظة في موتة على الصليب قال الشيطان على لسان احدهم قائلا :

"ان كنت ابن الله فانزل من على الصليب" ...!!!!!

حتى واخر لحظة بقت حيرة الشيطان لا يعرف هل هو ام ليس هو ويريد ان يتاكد ويخلص من حيرتة ..!!!
*


----------



## عبدربه (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*

انا اسف يا جماعه انا مش مشترك من الاول و معظم المداخلات ما قراتهاش و لكن لى تعليق صغير الى اخر اقول الحق
يا عزيزى ان بهذا الموضوع تطحن الماء و تنتظر نتيجه
نحن لا نومن ان يسوع قال انه الله و نحن نومن ان الانجيل فيه زياده و نقص 
انت الان تطلب من الاخوه المسيحيين فى المنتدى ان ياتوا لك من الانجيل بما يفيد ان يسوع قال انا الله 
فان اتوا تقول محرف و بالتالى هى دائره لا تنتهى
و شكرا


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*

*Mat 24:42 «اِسْهَرُوا إِذاً لأَنَّكُمْ لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ فِي أَيَّةِ سَاعَةٍ يَأْتِي رَبُّكُمْ. *

*Mat 25:13 فَاسْهَرُوا إِذاً لأَنَّكُمْ لاَ تَعْرِفُونَ الْيَوْمَ وَلاَ السَّاعَةَ الَّتِي يَأْتِي فِيهَا ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ.*


----------



## Twin (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااي أخ عبد ربه*


عبدربه قال:


> يا عزيزى ان بهذا الموضوع تطحن الماء و تنتظر نتيجه
> نحن لا نومن ان يسوع قال انه الله و نحن نومن ان الانجيل فيه زياده و نقص
> انت الان تطلب من الاخوه المسيحيين فى المنتدى ان ياتوا لك من الانجيل بما يفيد ان يسوع قال انا الله
> فان اتوا تقول محرف و بالتالى هى دائره لا تنتهى
> و شكرا


*لن أعلق علي ما لونته باللون الأحمر لأنه لا مجال له هنا*
*ولكن محور مشاركتي ما هو باللون الأزرق*
*وهي أنني أول مرة أري مسلم يفكر بهذا الشكل الموضوعي*
*ربنا ينور طريقك بموضوعية*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## الحق أقول (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*



عبدربه قال:


> انا اسف يا جماعه انا مش مشترك من الاول و معظم المداخلات ما قراتهاش و لكن لى تعليق صغير الى اخر اقول الحق
> يا عزيزى ان بهذا الموضوع تطحن الماء و تنتظر نتيجه
> نحن لا نومن ان يسوع قال انه الله و نحن نومن ان الانجيل فيه زياده و نقص
> انت الان تطلب من الاخوه المسيحيين فى المنتدى ان ياتوا لك من الانجيل بما يفيد ان يسوع قال انا الله
> ...



أشكرك أخي 

و لكن لي تعليق

أولاً الموضوع ليس موضوعي

ثانياً انا لم أطلب أن يأتوني بالانجيل ما يفيد أن يسوع قال أنا الله
إنما نحن نتناقش بأقكارننا و نرى إن كانت تتعارض أم تتلاقى و كل عليه أن يوضح أفكاره للآخر بدون تحيز و لا عصبية حتى نصل للحق

ثالثاً أنا لم أتكلم عن التحريف هنا

و أشكر لك تعليقك

و سأرد على التعليقات السابقة غداً إن شاء الله


----------



## عبدربه (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*

الاخ توين 
اشكرك على ما تفضلت به و لكننى دائما اناى بنفسى عن مثل هذه الحوارات التى تعتمد اساسا على ايمان الافراد و معتقداتهم و ترى فى المنتدى حوارات بعشرات الصفحات لا تنتهى الى شئ ابدا
انا اميل دائما للحوارات العقليه التى لا تعتمدعلى ايه من القران او الانجيل بعيدا كل البعد عنهما 
الاخ اقول الحق
انا اعتذر ان كنت قلت ما فهمته انت بشكل خاطئ 
انا احببت ان الفت نظرك الى شئ هام و هو اختلاف الايمان و اساسه بين الديانتين 
انا لم اقل انك قتحت الموضوع و لكنك علقت عليه واشتركت فى مناقشه لن تودى الى شئ ابدا فقط و الطلب المطلوب من بدايه الموضوع هو اين قال يسوع انه الله 
ان كان هناك جملا فى مضمونها انها قال هذا ماذا يكون ردنا الطبيعى 
طبعا انها قد اضيفت من اليهود الى الكتاب المقدس لبلبه المسيحين و تغيير دينهم
ارايت دائره لا تنتهى
مثال لكلامى عندما تناقش احد الشيعه فى اى امر و تراه يقول صح انت عندك حق ماذا تقول .. اقتنع لا ابدا مباشره تقول (تقيه) و هو مبدا عندهم هذا ما اقصده و اعتذر مره اخرى ان انا قلت ما يغضبك تقبل اعتذارى اخى 
و شكرا


----------



## fredyyy (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*

*عبد ربه*

*انا اميل دائما للحوارات العقليه التى لا تعتمدعلى ايه من القران او الانجيل بعيدا كل البعد عنهما *

*لا ُتجنب خالق العقل عن الحوار*

*فالحديث بعيداً عن الله يـدخـلك النار*

*فليس من حقك أن تستبعد الـخـالـق الجـبار*

*وليس للمحدود أن يستوعب كل حكمة اللهِ بالأفكار*

*فكلما دنوت من عظمة وحي الله في المكتوب ففكرك يحار*

*وكل من إقترب من يسوع المسيح حصَّل على التحرير ونال الفخار*

*إذ هو يمشي في موكب من قام من الأموات في الفجرِ محققاً أعظم إنتصار*


----------



## عبدربه (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*

ياصديقى حقيقى جميل جدا انا احييك
انا اعتذر لاننى لا استطيع ان اكتب مثل هذه الابيات الجميله
و لكن اسمح لى 
لا يمكننا ان نتكلم و ان ندلل لبعضنا البعض على ارائنا بكتابين كل منا لا يومن به انت تقول ان كتابى الفه محمد و انا اقول ان كتابك فيه زياده و نقصان
لذلك فتحكيم العقل هنا هى تحكيم رب العقل سبحانه و تعالى فى اجل صورها 
و شكرا


----------



## fredyyy (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*

*الأخ / عبد ربه*
*انا اقول ان كتابك فيه زياده و نقصان*

*أنا سأعتبر أن هذا الكلام مش كلامك ... البعض قالوا لك*

*ولكن أنا إختبرت أن الكتاب المقدس هو كلام الله*

*الذي له قوة مُغيِّرة للإنسان أساسها قوة الله*

*تخلق فيه من جديد حب الطاعة لله*

*وأن يسلك بالقداسة فيُسِر الله*

*ويقينية القبول أمام الله*

*فيبقى دوماً ملكاً لله*

*وعيناه ترى الله*


----------



## عبدربه (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*

من الواضح يا عزيزى ان انا لازم (بالعاميه) انكشك علشان اقرا الكلام الجميل ده
و لكن ياصديقى 
انا لا و لم انكر ابدا ان الانجيل فيه من الروحانيات و الايمانيات الكثير التى تجعل منك تتقرب من خالقت و تحب طاعته انه كتاب الله و انا من هنا من منبع ايمانى الاسلامى اتحدث و لكننى اتحدث عن اشياء كما قلت لك لا اومن انا بها بعقلى و ليس بعقيدتى 
معنى كلامى اننى لا اتبع فى رفضى لهذه الاشياء قول لاى شخص و لكننى اولا امررت الامر على عقلى فرفضها ثم وجدت من كلمات نبيي ما يويد هذه الاشياء 
انا احب يسوع و احب ما لاقاه من اليهود اعداء الله من اهوال و احب الانجيل و ما به من اشياء ايمانيه عقائديه 
انا اهتدى الى الله بعقلى و ليس بقلبى
انا لست مسلما بالوراثه و لكننى اقتنعت بالاسلام ثم اصبحت مسلما مع ان اسرتى من المسلمين


----------



## fredyyy (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*

*عبد ربه*

*شكرا لك من أجل محبة للمسيح ... ومحبة الإنجيل*

*... و لكننى اقتنعت ...*

*لهذا أنت هنا لكي لا تقتنع بالمسيحية لكن لتؤمن بالمسيح*

*الطريق الوحيد للخلاص من الموت الأبدي وعلاقة صحيحة بالله *

*أنت هنا ليس بالصدفة ولكن هي فرصة ممنوحة لك من الله لتؤمن بالفداء*


----------



## الحق أقول (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*

ما وصلت إليه الآن في عدم قول المسيح أنه الله ثلاثة آراء و ثلاثة أسباب

السبب الأول : أن المسيح كان متواضعاً و كان يخجل أن يقول أنه الله تواضعاً منه
و هذا عندي مرفوض لأننا لا نستحق إن يتواضع الله من أجلنا و الله إذا قال أنه الله فهذا شيء المفروض طبيعي ليعرف خلقه به أما أن يخجل من أن يقول هذا فهذا في نظري هو غير الطبيعي فالله لا يخجل من الحق

السبب الثاني: أن المسيح لم يشأ أن يخبرهم بأنه الله مرة واحدة و لكن آثر التدريج معهم لأن طبيعة الإنسان لا تتحمل هذه الحقيقة و لذلك ترك لهم اشارات على أنه الله

و هذا ايضاً عندي مرفوض لأن لو فرضنا أنه اتبع معهم مبدأ التدريج لكان هناك نقطة يصل إليها في النهاية يخبرهم بهذه الحقيقة و يقول لهم أنا الله 
و غياب هذه النقطة إما أنه وجد أنهم لن يقتنعوا أبداً و لن يصدقوه أو لا يستحقون أن يعرفوه أو أن الأمر ليس كذلك و المسيح لم يكن إله و لم يقلها 

السبب الثالث : أن المسيح خشي إذا أخبرهم أنه الله أن يعرف الشيطان و يمنعهم من صلبه فيتحقق الفداء

و هذا أيضاً عندي مرفوض لأن الشيطان هو خلق من خلق الله فإذا كان المسيح هو الله فكيف يخاف من مخلوقه؟؟؟ و لو عرف الشيكان هذه الحقيقة و شاء الله أن يحول بينه و بين الناس حتى لا يمنعهم لفعل الله لأن بيده كل شيء 
و قضية خطيرة مثل قضية الفداء عندكم التي نزل فيها الله بهيئة المسيح ليفدي البشرية هل كان ليخاطر بشيء مثل هذا و قد يمنع الشيطان حدوثه؟؟؟
كلا و ألف كلا فلو كان شاء الله أن يصلب كما هو عندكم لما منعه من ذلك أحد لا الشيطان و لا أي بشر أو أي مخلوق 

و هذا ردي على الافتلااضات و ارجو أن تقبلوا مني مخالفتي لكم في الراي 
و السلام على من اتبع الهدى


----------



## Twin (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخي الحق أقول*



الحق أقول قال:


> و هذا ردي على الافتلااضات و ارجو أن تقبلوا مني مخالفتي لكم في الراي


*صدقني يا أخي *​*نحن نتقبل منك ومن غيرك الأختلاف في الرأي*
*فهذا شئ متوقع فنحن مختلفين في أهم شئ وهو العقيدة والإيمان*
*وبالتالي أي شئ يمسهم نختلف فيه*
*فبالتالي نتقبل بكل أحترام ما قلته فهذا رأيك الشخصي ولا أحد يستطيع أن يقول لك لا فهذا حقك*
*أما بالنسبة لنا فنحن ...*
*منتدي تبشري صرف *
*منتدي به نعلن عن مجد المسيح ونكرز بأسمه للكل كسفراء له في الأرض*
*فمن له أذنان للسمع فسيسمع وسيأتي *
*أما من يرفض الكلمة فهذا شأنه والكلمة ستدينه في النهاية *
*ونشكرك علي مشاركتك معنا في هذا الموضوع وأفتراضاتك التي أقتنعت بها*
*وأخيراً هقولك حاجة*
*صلي كتير وربنا يكون معاك وحاول لمرة واحدة بس *
*أنك تسلم قلبك لربنا ألقي كل ما بداخلك من معتقدات وأفكار بل ألقي نفسك وذاتك عنك*
*أطلب الله ولو لمرة وقل له *
*يالله أعلن لي عن ذاتك أظهر لي مجدك *
*ها أنا أتي أليك قارعاً صدري ومسلماً قلبي لك *
*فإن كنت أنت الله الذي أحبني وفداني فلتخبرني وترشدني*
*وها أنا أقول لك من الأن يارب ماذا تريد أن أفعل وسأفعل*

*جرب وقل ما قلته لك الأن بقلبك لا بفمك*
* بدون أستهزاء أو تكبر وعناد*
*وصدقني لن تخسر شئ بل قد تكسب*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## fredyyy (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدونى*

*أقول الحق *
*هذا أيضاً عندي مرفوض لأن ....*

*كررتها ثلاث مرات *

*من أنت حتى تزن أفعال وأقوال المسيح*

*قل أنا لا أفهم فنفسر لك *
*ــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*كلا و ألف كلا فلو كان شاء الله أن يصلب ...*

*أقول لك هذة وجهة وهدف المسيح إذ قال :*

*يوحنا 12 :27*
*وَلَكِنْ لأَجْلِ هَذَا أَتَيْتُ إِلَى هَذِهِ السَّاعَةِ. *

*يوحنا 17 : 1 *
*تَكَلَّمَ يَسُوعُ بِهَذَا وَرَفَعَ عَيْنَيْهِ نَحْوَ السَّمَاءِ وَقَالَ أَيُّهَا الآبُ قَدْ أَتَتِ السَّاعَةُ. مَجِّدِ ابْنَكَ لِيُمَجِّدَكَ ابْنُكَ أَيْضاً *

*من أجل الصليب أتى المسيح هذا هو ُصلب المسيحية *


----------



## Critic (29 أكتوبر 2009)

السيد المسيح رفعنا من رتبة العبيد الى رتبة الابناء ولا يحتاج ان يطلب منا ان نعبده فنحن ابناءه و هو ابانا السماوى
و لكنه اعلن مرارا و تكرارا عن كونه الله كما ذكر الاخوة بالتفصيل لكن احب اضيف ايتين و اولها اردا لوم اليهود فقال لهم :
إنجيل متى 23: 37
«يَا أُورُشَلِيمُ، يَا أُورُشَلِيمُ! يَا قَاتِلَةَ الأَنْبِيَاءِ وَرَاجِمَةَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ إِلَيْهَا، *كَمْ مَرَّةٍ أَرَدْتُ أَنْ أَجْمَعَ أَوْلاَدَكِ* كَمَا تَجْمَعُ الدَّجَاجَةُ فِرَاخَهَا تَحْتَ جَنَاحَيْهَا، وَلَمْ تُرِيدُوا!

اردت : صيغة متكلم
فيتضح انه يتكلم من منطلق الهى انه حاول عبر كثيرا بواسطة الانبياء ان يجمع اليهود و هم لم يقبلوا الله

و ايضا عند ظهوره لتوما قال له توما :

1) إنجيل يوحنا 20: 28
أَجَابَ تُومَا وَقَالَ لَهُ: «رَبِّي وَإِلهِي!».

لو لم يكن الله لكان اعترض طبعا
و سلام المسيح له المجد معاكم


----------



## Strident (30 أكتوبر 2009)

قال بطرس: "أخرج من سفينتي يا رب لأني إنسان خاطئ"

لكن لا أتذكر مكانها


----------



## fredyyy (30 أكتوبر 2009)

johnnie قال:


> قال بطرس: "أخرج من سفينتي يا رب لأني إنسان خاطئ"
> 
> لكن لا أتذكر مكانها


 


لوقا 5 : 8 
فَلَمَّا رَأَى سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ ذَلِكَ خَرَّ عِنْدَ رُكْبَتَيْ يَسُوعَ قَائِلاً
 «اخْرُجْ مِنْ سَفِينَتِي *يَارَبُّ* لأَنِّي رَجُلٌ خَاطِئٌ».


----------

